# Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013/2014



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2012)

This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.

If you 
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
4. have breakage you just want to get rid of
5. have healthy ends and want to keep them that way
6. or fill in the blank

this challenge is for you.

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends

Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Count me in.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. - I am texlaxed. 
2. Current Hair Length - shoulder length
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends - No current issues other than wanting to retain and reduce split ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - Moisturize and seal daily and protective styles
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - I am going to be committed and consistent with my regime

Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month - I can commit to posting at least 1 x per month.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'll join Faith.

1. Natural
2. Shoulder length
3. reducing split, dry and bushy ends 
4. m & s sporatically
5. to m & s consistently 

I will post my progress 1x a month


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in
Relaxed grazing apl. My issues are retaining moisture in my ends (no matter how much I DC and CW they always feel dry n crispy, I think it may be the hard water here in fl so this weekend I'm shower filter shopping!!) My other issue is my battle with trimming, I over trim! Sometimes I'll trim daily for weeks because once I start cutting its hard to stop.
So for this challenge my goals are to:
Put the scissors down
Buy n install my filter
M&S daily and
PS 7 days a week
Good luck everybody


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1.* I am Relaxed*
2. Current Hair Length: *MBL*
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: *Yes, I have splits ends, not extremely bad.. but can use some more TLC*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: *Trimming, aphogee 2 step and molasses.*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends:* Im going to try to start sealing my hair every night with water based product, oil and whipped shea butter. I will bot do a full trim until August next year, so I will continue to dust at least once every two-four weeks and then a full trim in August.*


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Just moisturized my ends with Whipped Creme Ends Hydration and sealed with organic GSO. This is what I use daily but may switch it up from time-to-time.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. I am relaxed.
2. Neck length
3. My ends were getting thin because of breakage and my lack of dusting the bad areas.
4. I have been moisturizing and sealing, deep conditioning, etc.
5. Moving forward, I plan to protective style, limit combing to twice a month (finger comb in between), deep condition more, and do more protein reconstructors. I will also dust every month to get rid of any thinning ends; if I do this, they won't accumulate and make me have to cut off a lot of progress.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc --- natural
2. Current Hair Length --- about 9 inches (reaches different lengths on my body depending on where you stretch from)
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends --- thin, easily split
4. What you have tried to improve your ends --- heavy sealing works for me and trimming more frequently (not too frequently, just not every other year like i used to haha) and keeping them hidden
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends --- be more gentle and patient with my handling.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

i'm in!

Relaxed
APL
wanting to keep my ends hydrated
sealing, heavy trimming, protective styling
i don't know yet?  oh getting back to protein treatments.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Welcome ladies. Let 2013 be a great year for our ends.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Natural

2. Current Hair Length TWAv

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends 
My ends have always felt rough and bushy.  

4. What you have tried to improve your ends 
Big-chopped because I had heat damage. Now just trimming away any remaining damage. What I have recently started doing is applying more oil and a creamy moisturizer to my ends after I DC.

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends 

I just trimmed last Friday to start the NY off fresh.
I purchased seamless combs from Sally's. So will only use seamless combs on my hair until I can finger comb.
I am apply more oil and cream moisturizers to my ends after I DC.
I am going to wear my hair in coils for 3 months to reduce manipulation.
I changed to ION Demi-Permanent to use a milder color on my hair.
And I am going to smooth more when I apply my conditioners and leave-in products. It seems to help.


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

going to get some aloe, shea butta and jojoba oil.. ;-)


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I doing so many challenges already but I need all the help I can get for my ends so I'm in.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: *Relaxed*

2. Current Hair Length: *BSB*

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: *My ends are thin dry and look frizzy*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: *m & s*

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: *Baggy ends, m & s more regularly, sleep on satin pillowcase/silk scarf*


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm in!


1. I'm texlaxed
2. BSL
3. I have about an inch of overprocessed ends I need to trim, and a few splits.
4. I haven't tried anything consistently to help my ends
5. I'm going to trim my thin ends and start *consistently* moisturizing my ends


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Welcome Angel_of_the_North and Nightingale


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been baggying whenever possible to increase moisture and using straight castor oil on the ends. I have definitely noticed that my ends are harder to moisturize.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm in and I'll be back.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 30, 2012)

Im in. I'll come back


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I washed tonight. I tried to finger detangle and my ends weren't having it. So what I did tonight was after applying my oil, I spritzed my hair with water and then I put on my leave-in. Then I separated the big sections into smaller sections and applied leave-in horitzontally and verticially. Then I smoothed and really tried to work the product into my hair and into my ends. I made sure I spent more time smoothing than usual and applied more product. 

I am going to make sure I am smoothing when I apply my conditioner and before I rinse in the shower. I am going to get back to finger detangling. And I will smooth and work the product in more when I am applying my leave-ins. 

I will monitor it over the next 30 days and see what I get.

My ends seemed great last weekend and even yesterday but today they seemed crazy


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I washed on Sunday, I moisturised with ORS olive oil moisturizer in sections and applied a generous amount to my ends, did a single braid, sealed with carrot oil  and did a wet bun. I am going to take it down on Monday night, re-moisturise thoroughly, seal baggy the ends and bun the single braid again. This is my go to PS as it keeps my ends soft, moist and I can leave it in for days.

I need to lock down my ends so that they look nice and healthy when my hair's out and also so I can maintain my length when I reach my ultimate goal


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 31, 2012)

I am in!  Been slacking lately and my ends are suffering because of it....month of january my goal is to M&S at least 5 nights per week prol using JBCO

Eta:
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. - natchel! 

2. Current Hair Length - apl

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends - a few more broken hairs than i am comfortable with lately 

4. What you have tried to improve your ends - Moisturize and seal regularly....monthly dusting 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - M&S and PS 5/7 days/week


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

IN!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 

-Texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length

Between APL and BSB

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
I tend to get thin ends, but I know how. I was banding my hair constantly and not taking my time removing the bands and broke them off. BAD ME! 

4. What you have tried to improve your ends

Nothing really. I really just let it happen. Again BAD ME! .

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends

Well, I cut off about 2 to 2 1/2 inches yesterday to get my ends nice and blunt so I'm starting anew (I'll add some pics).

-Dusting Monthly ONLY 1/10th-1/8th of an inch (not much AT ALL).
-Slight TRIM with up Texlax (1/4th to 1/2th inch)
-Doing a modified version of the LOC Method. Mine will be the "LCOB/P" (Liquid, Cream, Oil, Butter and/or Pomade) Method. Focusing a small amount butter only on the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair. 
-Air Drying 
-Protective and Low Manipulation Styling, Mostly protective (Bunning!)
-Using a Phyto PhytoKeratine' Reparative Serum (It helps protect and treat damaged ends). I will only the last 2 inches of my hair on wash day

Pics: One is of my hair at BSL with Raggedy ends  and the next is off my freshly trim blunt U shaped ends


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'd like to join!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Relaxed, with some texlaxed portions due to underprocessing
2. Current Hair Length: CBL
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: My ends seem pretty dry, even with moisturizing and sealing regularly
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: Regular trims, hiding my ends in buns when my hair is out of my regular protective styles (weaves, half-wigs)
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: I will be using grape seed oil to really baby my ends and will dust in between trims to reduce the amount I have to cut off


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in.
-relaxed
-neck length
-my problem is ends that thin out over time, usually more on one side than the other
- did a major cut 30 days ago to even both sides up and make my ends blunt
- I baggy on most nights, but I plan on getting crotchet braids in a few days. Hoping I like them so my ends can get a break


----------



## Missmyssi (Dec 31, 2012)

Oooh I need to join this. I'm relaxed and almost full shoulder length (finally). I moisturize and seal daily and use a half wig to hide my ends.Just got a trim, but it felt like she trimmed too much, more for evenness than splits. My problem is that I have a hard time identifying splits, my hair is fine and even under light, I never see any. I end up relying on a stylist to tell me how much is split. My goal for the year is to learn to identify splits and possibly learn to trim my own ends.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bunning with ends tucked for the new year!


----------



## Shana' (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in....

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Relaxed....possibly transitioning

2. Current Hair Length
Between BSL and MBL

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
Dry, split ends, frizzy/bushy

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Last year nothing really, I basically neglected my hair in 2012

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Sometime this month I'm going to get a really good trim
Regular dustings
M&S
Increase my dcing


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural
2. Current Hair Length
grazing MBL
3. Any issue(s) you are having with yoour ends
some ssks, dryness
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
moisturizing, keeping them up, protective styles, low manipulation, LCO after cowashing
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
adding on more moisturizing, increasing my GHE from 3x to 5x per week, may increase my DC from 1x to 2x per week to coincide with my cowashing, dusting at least 1x between trims


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> To join, post
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> 2. Current Hair Length
> 3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
> ...




I am natural.
Currently, I am MBL. My goal is to grow to a thick, healthy, even WHIP length.
My strands are fine, so I am prone to splits, dryness, single strand knots, and fraying. I would like to keep those issues from stalling my retention.
Trimming every three months with the lunar cycle, sealing with a heavy oil or butter, and protective styling have greatly improved the condition of my ends. I also concentrate extra conditioner on the last few inches of my hair.
I will continue the above methods to maintain healthy ends.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm still wet Bunning and sealing 99% of the time, will do a light dusting in another 2 weeks.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I need to invest in a pair of scissors for dusting, I found a pair of hair scissors in a drawer, but I can't trust that no one's used them for cutting anything else. I have a splitender but I  haven't used it in years (I plan on revisiting this) and still think I should get some scissors. If I start dusting again between trims it will help me not to have to take more off and should also help me to maintain my ends.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc - Natural
2. Current Hair Length SL

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends 
a lot of breakage, fuzzy & shedding
4. What you have tried to improve your ends 
Trim to remove some of the damage, Started using oil on my ends after DC.

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends 
 Use More Oils and Creams to moisturize my hair, start using Jojoba oil. 
    More protective styles
    Using Leave in conditioner daily


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Welcome ladies. Let's look forward to a year of great retention.

NappyNelle

sharifeh

coyacoy

EnExitStageLeft

My-Foolish-Heart

LaidBak

Missmyssi

Shana'

jesusislove1526

Sunshinelove32


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 2, 2013)

Last night I moisturised my ends with Lacio Lacio and sealed with emu oil.  Then I baggied overnight.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 2, 2013)

Im in.

1. Natural
2. Slightly past BSL
3. For the most part my ends are healthy. However i do experience some breakage when washing.
4. Moisturise and seal daily, baggying, DC
5. I will continue to DC, M&S, baggy, and very little heat this year. I also plan to bun 95% of the time and trim when needed.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



sherrimberri said:


> Im in.
> 
> 1. Natural
> 2. Slightly past BSL
> ...



Welcome..........


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I used Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength conditioner over the weekend. Even though this isn't really a protein treatment, its still a little harsh for my ends. I was being lazy. I really should have followed it with a moisturizing conditioner. I was planning on using this every month but I think I will extend it to once a quarter. If I need it more than that I will do every other month. In the future I will be sure to use a moisturizing DC after it.

Hopefully keeping my hair in coils will give me enough time to get my hair and ends in order. I hope to not dust again until the 1st weekend in April.

Not doing anything to my ends while they are in coils. My moisturize retention is really good. I washed on Sunday and my hair still feels moisturized today  Let's see how it feels after I exercise


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Sealed ends with CD Tui oil last night.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Moisturising with ORS olive oil moisturizer, I'm sealing with avocado oil and I'm gonna baggy my ends.

ETA: I went to Sally's and bought a pair of hair cutting scissors today, so I'm ready to start dusting again. I haven't worked out how often I will dust between trims.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc NATURAL
2. Current Hair Length BSB
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends BREAKAGE from poor detangling and other bad habits
4. What you have tried to improve your ends Just pinning hair up in protective styling and sealing.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends. I have started AVJ mix with glycerin and oils sprayed on my hair and ends. Pre-pooing, and taking more time to finger comb and dentangle hair rather than rishing through wash days. Better techniques for moisturizing and sealing ends. Regular trims. I will put better effort into S & D when possible. Purchase better (professional) scissors to trim hair with.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2013)

M&S with beautiful textures moisture butter and Organix coconut anti breakage serum. Now baggying my ends


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. I'm natural
2. Current Hair Length Currently collarbone length
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends My ends are dry and frail from 4.5 years of non-stop braiding and not looking after my hair properly. They are very brittle as well.
4. What you have tried to improve your ends For the past two months I have been sealing my ends with a mix of castor, jojoba, avocado and carrot oil. It's making a big difference. My ends are much smoother now.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends. Same as above plus protective styling.
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural
*2. Current Hair Length*
Almost APL
*3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends*
My ends get knotted together sometimes when I'm trying to detangle and I have a few SSks
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
Started using ACV rinses and AVG whenever I wet my hair and my ends overall seem smoother
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Trimming whenever necessary and low manipulation styles


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Still bunning and sealing my ends. Doing a dusting later this week.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 5, 2013)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*I'm natural, thinking about relaxing.​* 2. Current Hair Length
*Between APL and BSB...I'm about to trim back to APL though​* 3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
*Very dry, scraggly and thinner than the rest of my hair...I am looking for split ends constantly, but I don't see them, so I'm unsure what is going on. I also get frustrate with my hair and comb it roughly sometimes ​* 4. What you have tried to improve your ends
*Deep moisture when I am wearing protective styles for a week or longer. trying to up my moisture.​* 5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*I am going to keep doing the deep moisture method, but focus heavily on my ends and seal with either coconut or EVOO. I am also going to start weekly deep conditioning again (got lazy in my 2nd year of being natural) and M&S'ing every night when my hair is out. Also, do more protective styling where my ends are tucked away.​* 
Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month. *I can update once a month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

moisturizing with stuff and sealing with QB AOHC.  i plan on doing a protein treatment today.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm in.

Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. Texlaxed
2. Current Hair Length? Neck Length
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends? My ends are dry and breaking 
4. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends? M&S nightly, Deep condition with steamer, and PS


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 5, 2013)

Been doing well m&s almost everyday this week using either a pomade or JBCO to seal...in my slacking i had forgotten how much i lurves me some JBCO!!  Why oh why did i ever stop using this!?


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I've been moisturizing my length and ends at night with Essential Wholesale's Olive Lotion or Olive Nourishing Creme. I really like both products. My hair still has bounce without greasiness and they don't cause my rollerset hair to revert.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 5, 2013)

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
I'm natural
2. Current Hair Length
Almost MBL
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
No issues 
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
For frequent trimming/dusting and sealing my ends have helped greatly
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Just maintain my current regimen as it has been working.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm moisturising with ORS olive oil and sealing with avocado oil, I'm bunning my single plait taking it down and redoing 2 x per week. I think I need to dust soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2013)

I concetrated HH Happy Hempy on my ends last night. Hair is indeed happy. Lol


----------



## 9MillaNina (Jan 6, 2013)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. - I am texlaxed.  2. Current Hair Length - BSL 3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends - just want to keep that healthy and not frizzed from rag  4. What you have tried to improve your ends - Moisturize with water and seal with Jamaican black castor oil 5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends -  consistent  regimen is the problem for me, so ill be doing less to my hair, and more protecting of it.  Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month - I will post at least once a month


When I flatiron to check length I'm bra strap...  When I'm curly sue I'm touching my top back..


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im joining

1. Texlaxed
2. NL
3. Splits
4. Cowashing, DCing, trims
5. M&S, some overnight DCs


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2013)

My hair is braided up under a weave so my ends are good to go for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Okay, Did a dc with Aussie 3 Minute. Loc method and put into a updo Bun. My Hair really like the Loc method. I used Aussie as a leave-in as well and used olive oil afterward and I finished of with some Softee Mango Butter to seal my ends. MY HAIR LOVES THIS!!!! WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THIS SOONER!!  : )


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 6, 2013)

I am moisturizing my ends with Qhemet BRBC and sealing with grapeseed oil. Hoping the grapeseed oil will do some wonders since I've heard raves on YouTube about it (Napa Valley)


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2013)

^^I LOVE grapeseed oil!  Its the only oil I use as a leave in now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 7, 2013)

LaidBak said:


> ^^I LOVE grapeseed oil!  Its the only oil I use as a leave in now.



I love love love GSO as well but girl you got to try walnut oil its the bomb.com!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> lamaria211;17651383[/USER]]I love love love GSO as well but girl you got to try walnut oil its the bomb.com!



Is Walnut Oil light or heavy? And why do you love it?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends are breaking like crazy as usual  I think that little bit of protein last weekend pushed them over the edge. Next time I will remember to coat my ends with a moisturizing DC and then apply the strengthening DC to the rest of the hair. 

I tried to be more gentle with my hair while detangling yesterday  DCd with HydraThermal Naturals Moisturizing DC and made sure to coat the ends. Then I coated my strands and ends well with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Then followed that up with Nubian Heritage Wrap Leave-in. 

I thought using a comb to detangle was pulling hair out but when I twisted my hair, the hair was just breaking and coming out. 

Hopefully I can improve my moisture game in the next few months and I will see better ends in April.

When I took down my twists this morning my ends seemed ok. So not a total fail.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Sign me up! I just cut my hair from just barely grazing WL to a full BSL. I want to try my best to baby my new ends and keep them healthy.


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 7, 2013)

I did my first real m&s in months. No wonder I stopped, that is alot of work for a lazy person. But I will try not to slack off this time.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



sckri23 said:


> I did my first real m&s in months. No wonder I stopped, that is alot of work for a lazy person. But I will try not to slack off this time.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



Girl you got some good hair. If I didn't M&S in months my hair would promptly proceed to jump off my head in revolt


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl you got some good hair. If I didn't M&S in months my hair would promptly proceed to jump off my head in revolt



I spritz everyday but I don't really moisturize in sections and focus on the ends like I should

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Baggying my ends tonight!


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I washed my hair tonight so I put in my kinky curly knot today and oyin handmade spritz leave in and sealed with hydrathermal  naturals oil. Placed them in cornrow twists to dry overnight.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Just finishing doing my first henna treatment.  Hopefully, it will bring strength to my ends.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't posted in this thread yet, but I'm still focusing on my ends. I've been M & S every other day with conditioner and castor oil, wearing braids in a bun, and dusting monthly.


----------



## Prettycoach (Jan 16, 2013)

Sign me up. Hope I am not too late lol. I am natural and have shoulder length hair. I am trying to keep my ends healthy. I moisture and seal everyday to every other day. I am trying the LCO method. I use kinky kurly knot today. As I am double buttercream and jojoba oil to seal. Then I twist my hair into two big twists to the side and join them in the back. I leave it like that til wash day on Fridays lol.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Hope it's not too late to join.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
NATURAL

2. Current Hair Length
The back of my hair when stretched touches my collarbone. The sides touch my shoulders. The front touches my nose.

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
Single strand knots, split ends, thinning, etc.

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
I am now moisturizing and twisting my hair nightly. Adding oil as I take the twists down in the morning. Deep conditioning using the baggy method weekly. Detangle monthly. Clip single strand knots instead of ignore them.

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
I want to try oil rinsing and continue to be persistent with moisturizing my hair DAILY. I need to find more protective hair styles.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

So, I have been diligent about moisturizing and sealing daily with Shea Moisture products and coconut oil. I usually wash every week, but I'm thinking about stretching my wash to two or three weeks, since my hair feels more and more moisturized with each day that I moisturize and avoid washing.

I'm shocked at how much my ends have improved just from me taking the time out to twist nightly (which keeps it stretched out), moisturize, and seal. Super confident that if I keep it up, this year, I will retain much more length than last year.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Welcome ladies. It's never too late to join.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

After I sealed with oil, I was using Nubian Heritage Leave-in. I thought about it yesterday and realize that has protein in it. So I will put that aside and not use it as often. I don't need protein in my hair weekly. 

Since wearing my hair in finger coils, I haven't been moisturizing my ends. But maybe this week I will try applying a little diluted conditioner across the top too see if I can add a little moisture without unraveling my coils.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> After I sealed with oil, I was using Nubian Heritage Leave-in. *I thought about it yesterday and realize that has protein in it*. So I will put that aside and not use it as often. I don't need protein in my hair weekly



faithVA This was a problem I was having with my moisturisers, they all seemed to contain some form of protein. I want to be in total control of the protein that goes on my hair. I'm currently using Kera Care naturals hair milk, which is protein free, I have Bee Mine Deja's milk which is also protein free, I haven't used it yet but I have great hopes for it. I want a couple of staple moisturisers that are protein free and one that has a little protein in, I also want at least one of them to be available on the ground hence the KC. 

My ends are doing great, I haven't had to baggy them for a couple of weeks. They are holding moisture and not looking so bad, I'm liking the avocado oil on my ends and I think double sealing with the 365 hair smoothie are really helping. I'm feeling confident that when I get my trim at the end of March I won't have to get too much cut off.

Adornment 365 hair smoothie ingredients: Babassu oil, shea butter, monoi de tahiti oil, bay oil, ylang ylang, rosemary oil, cederwood oil, sweet, almond oil and coconut oil.

I think they've changed the way they mix it because it is now more of a butter consistency, before it was almost like a whipped mouse, much lighter, I liked it before but I love it now, if I rub it between my fingers, I can still get a similar consistency as before.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Thanks Angel. I will keep that in mind when I get ready to get a moisturizer. I have a few samples to run through first and then I will be in the market.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 20, 2013)

Prepoo and DCed today. Will M&S and baggy almost everyday this week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

i did the LOC method to moisturize and seal. i didn't bun my hair this time, i braided the back and sides.  i just wanted to try another protective style.  my ends seem to be doing alright so far.  i think the light protein treatments are helping. plus, i am scissor happy anyway.


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Been pretty consistent m&s daily or every other at minimum ....had really been slacking with using heavy protein and my ends have been paying the price.....seeing improvements since becoming more diligent with both


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.
> 
> If you
> 1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
> ...



I would like to join if its not too late.
1. I am relaxed but my ends are texlaxed
2. Short
3. Dry but okay (mostly due to winter)
4. M/S, airdrying, trimming, deep conditioning, no heat
5. M/S 2x daily, half hood dry/half air dry with scarf method, cornrows exclusively under wigs or scarf and hat, dusting via lunar method, finding products that work and stick with them, no direct heat, deep conditioning weekly


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Been m&s almost every night. DC'ing twice a week and twisting . I also did a trim/cut on sat to get rid of damaged ends. I have been seeing some nice moisture retention so far.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2013)

My ends are doing great, I've been using a new method I learned on YouTube of protecting my ends and its definitely going to be apart of my routine for the long hall


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 21, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My ends are doing great, I've been using a new method I learned on YouTube of protecting my ends and its definitely going to be apart of my routine for the long hall



 That is great news lamaria211 !! do tell re: the method


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=155092" said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/URL];17751203]My ends are doing great, I've been using a new method I learned on YouTube of protecting my ends and its definitely going to be apart of my routine for the long hall


 
You need to come in here and 'pologize. How do you come in this thread talking about something that works and don't share the method or the yt video?


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



lamaria211 said:


> My ends are doing great, I've been using a new method I learned on YouTube of protecting my ends and its definitely going to be apart of my routine for the long hall



lamaria211 Please share


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Sealed length with HH Lav & Van Butter, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Sealed my ends:

Last night with Coconut Oil
This morning with Castor Oil
And at this moment I'm twisting with Shea Moisture's Curl Milk. Can't decide what to seal it with, yet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

used WN spray and LTR, and AOHC to seal.  got my hair in a bun.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I've been pretty consistent about moisturizing my ends and I just started using almond oil as a sealant. I may switch to grapeseed oil though.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 22, 2013)

I dusted my ends with my last wash. Dusting monthly seems to be working well for keeping ssks at bay. I know I'm not getting all of my splits when I dust, so I may need to trim when I straighten again.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> lamaria211 Please share



And faithVA

Sistawithrealhair has shared this method in a few videos when she: washes and DC her hair air dries the uses a lot of oil root to tip especially in the ends, braids or twist up the length and wrapped it in Saran wrap. She leaves her hair this way for 30 days at a time! I only do it from one wash day to the next (so far) .she also has a good video in which she test various oils. Her fav (mine to) is GSO


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



lamaria211 said:


> And faithVA
> 
> Sistawithrealhair has shared this method in a few videos when she: washes and DC her hair air dries the uses a lot of oil root to tip especially in the ends, braids or twist up the length and wrapped it in Saran wrap. She leaves her hair this way for 30 days at a time! I only do it from one wash day to the next (so far) .she also has a good video in which she test various oils. Her fav (mine to) is GSO



lamaria211 Thanks! I bet the braid/twist outs on wash day are to die for


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 23, 2013)

Today was wash day I just finished M&S and wrapping my ends up till Sunday


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I have a question. Right now my ends feel really rough, the cuticles are raised on the ends of my hair and they get tangled every time I wet my hair. I just had a trim like a month and 2 weeks ago. Is there a natural treatment I can try cause I really don't want to cut my hair or buy any more products?

I've been using oils to see if that would fix it, but it doesn't. I used shea butter too. I just feel like if I cut my hair, the problem is just going to continue because my ends always need to be trimmed after 3 months and now it has only been 1 month and I'm having the same problems.  I usually keep my hair in twists, I bunned a few days ago, but no matter what style I choose I get the same results.

I was trying to wait until the S-curl that I ordered arrived before making a decision to cut or not, but has S-curl helped any of you ladies fix rough ends?


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



trinity8mod8 said:


> I have a question. Right now my ends feel really rough, the cuticles are raised on the ends of my hair and they get tangled every time I wet my hair. I just had a trim like a month and 2 weeks ago. Is there a natural treatment I can try cause I really don't want to cut my hair or buy any more products?
> 
> I've been using oils to see if that would fix it, but it doesn't. I used shea butter too. I just feel like if I cut my hair, the problem is just going to continue because my ends always need to be trimmed after 3 months and now it has only been 1 month and I'm having the same problems.  I usually keep my hair in twists, I bunned a few days ago, but no matter what style I choose I get the same results.
> 
> I was trying to wait until the S-curl that I ordered arrived before making a decision to cut or not, but has S-curl helped any of you ladies fix rough ends?



Have you tried castor oil on your ends? My ends used to be rough too until I started sealing them with a mix of Jamaican Black Castor Oil, carrot oil and jojoba oil. You don't need to mix it, but castor oil is quite thick. 
It's worked wonders for my ends. They've never been this smooth. Might be worth a try .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^I would try that. Don't cut. No matter what I do to my ends they feel rough. If you trim them, it will just be back in a few weeks and you will be trimming away your progress. Maybe its just the change in the weather that is affecting them.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Ive lost track of where my castor oil is, so Ive been sealing with a thick moisturizer by Profectiv called Long N Healthy Mega Moisturizer (long since discontinued, but I hold onto products). It is the consistency of honey and has always been great on my hair. I seal my oils in with it since its supposed to moisturize for 24 hrs. Kinda reminds me of Moisture Max in the blue and white bottle


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

ToyToy
No I haven't tried castor oil, actually I just sold the only castor oil I had in the exchange forum because I didn't think I would use it anymore because it was so thick.  I guess I will go buy some more. Thanks for the suggestion, I hope it works for me too. 



faithVA said:


> ^^I would try that. Don't cut. No matter what I do to my ends they feel rough. If you trim them, it will just be back in a few weeks and you will be trimming away your progress. Maybe its just the change in the weather that is affecting them.



faithVA thank you for talking me out of it. I have fine hair strands so maybe that's why they always get roughed up fast?  I figured it would just happen again so that's why I got a little depressed about it. I read about hot oil treatments in the natural living forum and I was going to try the avocado and olive oil deep treatment before I buy the castor oil because I already have that here. I was telling my husband that maybe I should have not cut my relaxed ends and just transitioned because I never had a problem with rough ends when my hair was relaxed. I don't know why I am getting this problem as a natural because my hair is supposed to be stronger now instead of being damaged. It doesn't really make sense to me erplexed


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

trinity8mod8 My secret weapon for my ends when they look or feel jacked up is to baggy, there's nothing like it to sort out my dry frizzy ends.

I'm moisturising and sealing three times a week and I must say my ends are doing great, I could actually get away with doing it twice a week. I've been keeping them tucked away, they look and feel like I've been baggying but I haven't. I am feeling very positive about my ends and retention in general, I'm almost 8 weeks into 17 week stretch and my NG is very present but well behaved for the moment.

ETA: I'm using avocado oil and I really like it but I think the double sealing with the butter and oil mix is what has turned things around.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Angel of the North Oh thanks, I baggy my hair every night, but maybe I need to double seal my ends too, because I usually just oil my hair once on wash day with almond oil and maybe one other time during the week. I've used avocado oil before, but it left my hair too greasy so I started using shea butter. By the way how often do you trim your ends?

Overall from everyone's responses it seems like I haven't been using enough heavy oils and butters on my ends. I think what I have changed in my regimen is that I've stopped oil rinsing and that seems to have destroyed my ends lol. Because usually I could go a good 3 months before I know that I absolutely have to trim my ends. I'm definitely going to start oil rinsing again and seal my ends with oil and butter from now on.

Thanks again every one for your responses.


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

@faithVA - that used to be me!! I used to trim my hair constantly because I thought I had splits which is why they felt rough. 
I tried the castor oil mix I mentioned in my other post (really you can mix it with any oil just to make it less thick), and it's changed everything!! My ends are sooo smooth now (and healthier) .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



trinity8mod8 said:


> Angel of the North Oh thanks, I baggy my hair every night, but maybe I need to double seal my ends too, because I usually just oil my hair once on wash day with almond oil and maybe one other time during the week. I've used avocado oil before, but it left my hair too greasy so I started using shea butter. By the way how often do you trim your ends?
> 
> Overall from everyone's responses it seems like I haven't been using enough heavy oils and butters on my ends. I think what I have changed in my regimen is that I've stopped oil rinsing and that seems to have destroyed my ends lol. Because usually I could go a good 3 months before I know that I absolutely have to trim my ends. I'm definitely going to start oil rinsing again and seal my ends with oil and butter from now on.
> 
> Thanks again every one for your responses.



Why did you stop oil rinsing? If it is something you can add back in do so. 

I definitely think double sealing he ends would help. If you think about it the ends are the only section of the hair exposed to air all around. And they are also the oldest section. They are going to need more help and more protection than the rest.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Thanks for all of the tips ladies. That was helpful to me. I currently have my hair in coils so its difficult to truly moisturize and seal my ends after I put my hair up. But hopefully in the next 2 to 3 months, I will be able to try out some of these suggestions.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> Why did you stop oil rinsing? If it is something you can add back in do so.
> 
> I definitely think double sealing he ends would help. If you think about it the ends are the only section of the hair exposed to air all around. And they are also the oldest section. They are going to need more help and more protection than the rest.



I stopped oil rinsing because I was getting bad acne and I figured that it was one of the culprits. My skin is doing much better now. I'm going to incorporate oil rinsing again and this might just mean that I will need to wash my face 2-3 times per day to prevent acne again. I've never tried double sealing my ends, so I am hoping that if I use both of these methods that I can stretch trimming to only twice per year.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



trinity8mod8 said:


> Angel of the NorthBy the way how often do you trim your ends?



trinity8mod8 I usually trim every time I relax, at the moment that is 3 times a year, however, I found that I was trimming at least 6 inches a year erplexed. I've decided to start dusting again (once a month) and really taking care of my ends in the hope that I will not need to get so much trimmed off on relaxer day. I'm pretty sure my stylist will try and take off the last of the thin ends, this is the only thing i see preventing me from hitting BSL at the end of March, I'll just have to see how it goes


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm trying to talk myself into DCing my hair tonight. We will see.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Doing a honey/olive oil treatment tonight for 90 minutes. Hopefully this will help my ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2013)

I just finished dusting my ends. It went well! I felt confident and took my time. Just been spraying my cornrows and sealing daily will wash and treat soon!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> Doing a honey/olive oil treatment tonight for 90 minutes. Hopefully this will help my ends.



I'm glad you managed to get something in tonight 

I'm trying to figure out what I'm gonna do on wash day,this is the dilemma when you've got too many products and only one head.  I find it so much easier when I've planned ahead. erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Yeah, sometimes I just want to play in my hair. I love washing and conditioning it. I just don't like having to style it after


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I just wanted to say that I tried the avocado and oil olive treatment, actually it was from a recipe that I found in this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=669017

And my ends are really soft and smooth, and they didn't tangle together. I don't feel the roughness at all anymore. I'm really amazed! I still plan to use the other methods as well, but I just thought that I would share that the homemade hot oil treatments definitely work and it was like instant change of my dry hair. 

Here is the recipe that I used:
*The Broot's Hydrating Mask Recipe-*
Mix half a ripe avocado, a quarter cup mayonnaise, one tablespoon each of coconut oil, olive oil and honey, and two ounces of water.

I put on the treatment, sat under the dryer for 45 min, shampooed and conditioned, detangled and then put my hair in small twists after I finished.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Glad it worked for you. Remember to jot it down somewhere so you can remember to use it in the future.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I finished my olive oil and honey treatment. What a mess. But I will continue to do these until I finish all of the honey. That may be 4 or 5 more. I probably will stick with 30 minutes. I could definitely feel the oil. Not sure the honey did much of anything. But time will tell. 

Now DCing with AOBC.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^Glad it worked for you. Remember to jot it down somewhere so you can remember to use it in the future.



Yeah I did, I saved all of the recipes from the website, even though they are all very similar. I do plan to try the recipes with the banana and egg just to see if the treatments come out different somehow. I tried the avocado recipe first because I don't like eating avocados, so I didn't mind if I wasted one lol. I plan to do the treatment monthly or whenever necessary, because it was way too time consuming to do all that today.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

I treated my hair today and my ends were sealed with cocojbco. Looking good and healthy.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Sealed my hair with avocado/apricot oil and sealed my ends with castor oil. Will see how that works for a while.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dusted my ends today, I took off about 1/8" I didn't really need to but I was to close to the scissors to resist


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Talked to someone about my hair, and she said I have probably have mid-shaft splits that as they grow out make my ends look bushy. Hadn't thought of that. That is both good news and bad news. It's bad because I have to find a way to handle the splits. But it's good because now I can stop chasing ways of improving my ends. 

I think switching over to a cleansing conditioner and doing more detangling with conditioner will help. I now need to find a better leave-in with slip. And she recommend a light protein to try.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'd like to be a part of this challenge.  I plan to trim my hair once a month until they are thickly evened out.  I imagine that may take 6-12 months worth of trims


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



virtuenow said:


> I'd like to be a part of this challenge.  I plan to trim my hair once a month until they are thickly evened out.  I imagine that may take 6-12 months worth of trims



Come on it. This challenge is always open.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

ends are doing well so far.  the LOC method is working.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: *Natural*
2. Current Hair Length: *APL; 11-16in sides; 9-10in back/middle/crown (previous angled bob)*
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: *Detangling & retaining properly w/loose hair*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: *train my hair to accept moisture: Weekly DC's, oil rinses; and now I've added a leave-in and sealing in the past 6months*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: *See #4, Had a severe angled cut, then started wearing sew-ins. Will trim hair monthly (aggressively on sides) to even out hair by next 6-12 months*


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> Talked to someone about my hair, and she said I have probably have mid-shaft splits that as they grow out make my ends look bushy. Hadn't thought of that. That is both good news and bad news. It's bad because I have to find a way to handle the splits. But it's good because now I can stop chasing ways of improving my ends.
> 
> I think switching over to a cleansing conditioner and doing more detangling with conditioner will help. I now need to find a better leave-in with slip. And she recommend a light protein to try.


Are you still using the tangle teezer?  I had to give mine up in tears...It is known to give midshaft splits.  Eventhough I did not experience this, the risk is too great.  What tools are you using if not the TT?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];17807113]Are you still using the tangle teezer?  I had to give mine up in tears...It is known to give midshaft splits.  Eventhough I did not experience this, the risk is too great.  What tools are you using if not the TT?



No, I still have it but I have rarely used it. I probably caused the damage when I first did the big chop. I had to comb my hair every day for at least 2 months, because I just had no way to keep it from packing to my head. 

Right now I have a combination of hair sense combs and silikombs that I use. I am hoping that it is a combination of my combing when it was short along with using Bigen color  That was a bad color product for my hair.

I am going to send my hair samples in this week. Hopefully it hasn't worked its way too far up the strand so I can still manage it.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA are you referring to the Komaza hair analysis service? I contacted them, they said they can do it for international clients too, so I'm going to buy it at some stage soon. The reviews have been amazing, I'm hoping it will cut to the chase for products etc.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I've been keeping up with moisturising and sealing my ends, I think they are doing ok, I just hope it makes a difference when I go for my trim, I'm planning on dusting mid Feb.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am trimming my hair tomorrow.  I pray for the courage to do a deeper trim on my sides...I want the "V" or "U" shape so bad.  Right now I still have an inverted "V".  Working my way there


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am at that stage with my NG that requires moisturising in small sections, I will be paying specific attention to my ends and NG, I find when I moisturise like this the moisture lasts longer. I have changed my sealing oil to HOT 6 oil, I doubt I have enough to see me through the month but when it runs out, I will be moving on to carrot oil. I will be double sealing as per usual with my shea butter and mixed oil hair smoothie.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

My ends seem to be doing well in cornrows. Decreasing to once a week wash sessions has decreased my shedding and any potential breakage. I have another dusting in March then a touch up in April and we will see how my hair is really doing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Also in corn rows I'm loving the no manipulation and I'm also thinking of reducing my DCs to once per week even though I haven't been experiencing much shedding or breakage. I keep my ends moisturized, oiled and baggyed 24/7. They're uneven but not split or dry


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I plan on doing a protein treatment this weekend since I colored my hair last weekend. I am hoping to get a good protein routine going to help save my ends. Divachyk recommended ION Effective Care since I'm low porosity. Hopefully I will see some improvement. 

I am going to need to dust my ends again sometime this month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

i did a very light dusting a few days ago.  i am bunning right now.  i am going to do a very light protein treatment tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am hoping I finally have it together. It has been a long road. 

I colored my hair with ION Demi two weeks ok. 

Last Thursday I did a protein treatment with ION Reconstructor. Then I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. My hair has felt so much better. I tried different protein products before but I didn't have good results. Divachyk suggested ION and I am happy that I had finally found something.

Monday I trimmed off about 1/2". I think I still have 1/2" to 1" that is damaged and needs to go. But I couldn't part with it all at once. It's been about 6 weeks since my last trim. But the split ends were creeping so didn't want to wait any longer.

I am hoping with the protein treatment and the trim, I am moving myself in the right direction. Usually my ends look bad the week after a trim. I am hoping to see something different this time.

Despite all of this cutting I am still retaining some length. I can only imagine what I would have to show for it, if I could dust/trim less. 

I am trying to love my ends more. So misting them with water, applying moisturizer and sealing with unpetroleum jelly on wash day and each time I moisturize. Not wearing protective styles right now since my hair is so short. But hopefully within 3 months I can get back to twists.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Moisturizing my hair and ends with a conditioner-water mix, then topping with a thick hair cream/butter, and finallly a ceramide oil or serum (LCO/S method).  Ends look good and healthy, but I will closely examine them to see if I need to do a light S&D soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Applied sulfur mix to scalp, then sealed length (concentrating on my ends) with HH Happy Hempy.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Still wearing a twist out. So sprayed with some Califia Moisturizing Spray and put on a little sunflower oil. Pineappled  the best I could  Had very little breakage tonight


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 15, 2013)

Keeping my hair moisturized and either tied down or braided under a wig. Ends being preserved!


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends have been neglected this week after being ill and going away for the weekend. Tomorrow is wash day, I'm going to give my hair the full works and get back on track.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends felt a little better when I washed tonight. Sealed my hair with apricot oil and sealed my ends with unpetroleum jelly. Wearing twist outs for a while so will keep and eye on my ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

ends still doing good so far.  i am going to try my best to hold off on dusting until next month.  i am doing a very light protein treatment now.  i am still bunning.  i only plan to use heat once this month.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



shortdub78 said:


> ends still doing good so far.  *i am going to try my best to hold off on dusting until next month.*  i am doing a very light protein treatment now.  i am still bunning.  i only plan to use heat once this month.



At the bolded   but I know you can do it shortdub78  and if you don't, we really may need to stage that intervention and get a hold of your scissors 

My ends are looking much better after wash day, when my wet bun dries, I will go bacK to a sock bun.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Angel of the North said:


> At the bolded   but I know you can do it shortdub78  and if you don't, we really may need to stage that intervention and get a hold of your scissors
> 
> My ends are looking much better after wash day, when my wet bun dries, I will go bacK to a sock bun.



 i'm glad i read this because i was starting to question myself! once i air dried, i but a tad bit of oil on my end and bunned it up!


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



shortdub78 said:


> i'm glad i read this because i was starting to question myself! once i air dried, i but a tad bit of oil on my end and bunned it up!



I'm glad to hear you managed to hold off on the dusting, look at it as just 11 days to go till the end of the month then take it a day at a time, I'm proud of you shortdub78 and I hope you're feeling much better


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wearing 2 big braids with my ends tucked inside them under a bonnet


----------



## 1beautiijunkii (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in!!!  

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc - texlaxed, transitioning to natural
2. Current Hair Length - BSL
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends - they are dry and brittle
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - moisturizing
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - regular trims, low manipulation styles, deep conditioning, moisture sealing


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Okay, so I didn't feel like doing the monthly trim sessions I had planned--it's just too time consuming.  I'm going back to every 8weeks.  Still trying to get rid of the inverted &quot;V&quot;.  I will just have to do a few deep trims to get there (after summer).  

I have learned a new technique for retaining and protecting my ends:  I CANNOT touch my ends until I have first spritzed them w/water based moisturizer.  Out of habit, I have been doing daily style prep on bone dry hair. I just separate my ends by pull them apart-- and if they are fused, I force them apart.  No thought about it!  So recently I noticed how my ends are just popping off-- you know, little short pieces everywhere.  Ding, ding: I just made the connection-- this has to be because of my rough handling of my hair.  

So the key is, I have to soften my hair first (water spriz), then begin the styling process.  This thing just got very real.  I can't wait to do a trim to get rid of the jagged ends and put this in practice.  All things must be RETENTION FOCUSED!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Glad you are making that switch.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I had a long weekend, so I washed on Saturday and my hair have been in twist since. Both my hair and I are very happy for the reprieve from styling. I may moisture and seal my ends today so they are ready for tomorrow. I will see.

Even though my ends feel better, I can tell I still left that 1/2". But hopefully the protein stopped the splits from moving up the strand. Hopefully I can make it 8 to 12 weeks before the next trim and see a little more length.


----------



## 1beautiijunkii (Feb 19, 2013)

Love this post!! Thanks for sharing!! 




virtuenow said:


> Okay, so I didn't feel like doing the monthly trim sessions I had planned--it's just too time consuming.  I'm going back to every 8weeks.  Still trying to get rid of the inverted "V".  I will just have to do a few deep trims to get there (after summer).
> 
> I have learned a new technique for retaining and protecting my ends:  I CANNOT touch my ends until I have first spritzed them w/water based moisturizer.  Out of habit, I have been doing daily style prep on bone dry hair. I just separate my ends by pull them apart-- and if they are fused, I force them apart.  No thought about it!  So recently I noticed how my ends are just popping off-- you know, little short pieces everywhere.  Ding, ding: I just made the connection-- this has to be because of my rough handling of my hair.
> 
> So the key is, I have to soften my hair first (water spriz), then begin the styling process.  This thing just got very real.  I can't wait to do a trim to get rid of the jagged ends and put this in practice.  All things must be RETENTION FOCUSED!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Finally took my twists out this morning. During take down decided to snip a few SSKs that were snagging. My twist out looks decent. Maybe my ends will be able to hold out for 10 weeks.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 19, 2013)

Still sticking to my routine. Dusted over the weekend. Ends are looking pretty good. Looking forward to the end of my braid challenge. 6 weeks to go.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Spritzed with Frank Juice. My ends are so dry. Then sealed my ends with unpetroleum jelly and twisted up. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Hey Y'all! 

I haven't really been updating like I should be, but I wanted to do a quick update.

The Pics:

The first is of my hair at BSL with raggedy ends
The second is of my hair after a 2 to 21/2 inch cut
The third is of my hair after a light blow dry and flat iron this past weekend
The fourth is of my hair this past weekend too, but with my new length check tee. 

So far so good....Wish me luck ladies


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Very pretty. Nice progress.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^Very pretty. Nice progress.



Thanks faithVA


----------



## Angelinhell (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I've been looking for this challenge.

I'm trying to have healthier ends and not have to trim so much.

I'm relaxed, almost sl. I'm going to moisturize and seal my ends nightly.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oiled my ends last night and tucked them back up


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

doing a oil treatment before i cowash today.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I sealed with unpetroleum last night. I may try sealing with something lighter. The unpetroleum works on wet hair after I wash but it isn't great as a midweek sealer. Greasy


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I trimmed a half inch off my ends tonight and then applied my Shea butter mixture to them. I will do a HOT tomorrow and then shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends aren't out of the woods but they are looking better. I trimmed on the 11th. And I've made it 14 days and my ends don't look a complete mess. I can tell I still have another trim due, but the ends of my twist out look pretty good. 

And I have regained all of my length since the trim on the 11th.  I have been doing better with my ends. I'm still not babying them. But I am sealing them with unpetroleum on wash day. And last night I sealed my ends with cocoa butter. 

I think I may start applying some diluted AO conditioner on my ends when I twist. And I think I may swap a jar of unpetroleum jelly with some type of grease my mom has in her stash.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Okay, new news:  I am now making conscious effort to not style everyday-- operation lowest manipulation in effect!  I wear top buns (w/cinna-twists), but this past week I was retwisting everyday-- hence the need to spritz my hair to almost dampness for daily manipulation.  

Well instead, this week, I have been wearing the same style w/o taking it down (of course I remove the ouchless band as soon as I get home).  I do a light version of the LCO method daily, then lowly manipulate my hair into big bun.  I use extra spray and moisture at the spot where the ponytail holder will sit.  I then carefully pin in place w/hair pins.  I find that bobby pins are cruel to the hair- w/their sharp edges.

I will experiment w/using nylon pantyhose this week for even lower manip.  I hope you all have ideas for moving a top bun around.  I haven't done well this week-- but I know you're supposed to shift the bun around so it's not in same spot.  Lets get these ends ladies!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 25, 2013)

My hair has been in one or two big braids for the past 2 months or so. M&S with heavy moisturizers is helping to keep my ends in good shape


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends are feeling better. I cowashed tonight. They are still bushy but they don't have that ragged feeling they use to have and its been 2 weeks since my trim. They usually act up by now.

I sealed my hair with apricot oil/avocado oil. Then I sealed my ends with unpetroleum jelly. I need to start sealing my ends first. I need to remember that. Then I applied my leave-in and twisted up. 

I still have breakage but it is less than before. I will keep babying them. I won't worry about breakage until after my next trim. Hopefully I will really reduce it by then.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2013)

Ends are doing good still redoing my cornrows every week m/s every day... next trim on the 21st.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

So here is my latest plan  I feel like I keep planning, trying and going nowhere. But I always have hope 

I am going to use ION Effective Care or Giovanni Nutrafix every two weeks until I can cut these ends off. I will try to hold out and trim the first week of April, unless my ends just get too unruly. I will continue to moisturize and seal each time I touch my hair. Instead of doing twists and flat twists, I will do pincurls and bantu knots to reduce the manipulation of my hair. 

I have my follow up analysis with Komaza this evening. I have a feeling I will need to trim off another inch. I will try trimming off 1/2" in April.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I had my analysis. She stated that if I do protein treatments every other week, start moisturizing daily and be gentle with my hair I should be able to turn it around. She didn't think I needed a trim if I trimmed at the beginning of the month.

However, I did my hair last night and did a wng and my ends are sticking together. So that definitely needs I need to dust 1/4" to 1/2". I will try to hold out until April and just keep moisturizing and trying to be more gentle. The protein treatments are definitely helping.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am going to do a personal challenge for the next 30 days. I will be moisturizing daily, finger combing and putting my hair into as low a manipulation style as I can. That probably will be my switching between pin curls as my primary style and puffs as my back up style. 

I will continue to cowash 1x to 2x a week and I will wash and DC weekly, using protein every other week. I will probably pick up some biotin and msm this weekend.

I will try to take starting pictures this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Not going to do additional pics. Nothing has really changed. Picked up the 4 Naturals product line. Will use that daily for the next 4 weeks starting on Sunday. Will make sure to seal my ends better. Will take pictures in April at the end of 4 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Used the As I Am Leave-In in the kimmaytube leave in with sunflower and avocado oil. Moisturized my hair. Spritzed my ends with water and then sealed my ends with Qhemet pomade. So this is my 2nd day of straight moisturizing. 

My hair felt good today. I am curious to see if my hair feels good tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just moisturized with Jane Carter Nourish n shine, made my ends feel so soft and smooth!


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Getting my touch up tomorrow, I think I will start keeping a pic diary of my ends so that I can see the progress. I wish I had taken a starting pic of my jacked up ends


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Tried to moisturize my hair last night with a mix of AO Blue Chamomile, tea, filtered water and rose water. My hair isn't super dry but its crunchy. So still on the hunt for my daily moisturizer.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 14, 2013)

faithVA:  Is it possible that your ends were somewhat crunchy because of the mixture of products? I find that my ends fare better with less products because too many products weigh them down. Right now, I'm using Curl Prep's Sweet Buttah and grease on my ends and it's going well so far.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



darlingdiva said:


> faithVA:  Is it possible that your ends were somewhat crunchy because of the mixture of products? I find that my ends fare better with less products because too many products weigh them down. Right now, I'm using Curl Prep's Sweet Buttah and grease on my ends and it's going well so far.



I wish that where true but no. My ends are crunchy no matter what I put on them. So far it hasn't mattered what products, what combinations or what numbers. And even though that combo seemed like a lot of products it really was just conditioner and some variation of water. The other two days this week I have used only 1 or two products and they still were crunchy. So far I just have crunchy ends which is why it was suggested I try moisturizing every day.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 14, 2013)

Loving JC nourish n shine on my ends


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I took the tea blend that I already had and brewed some marshmallow tea and mixed them together. I added a tsp of vitamin e. I used that as my spritz tonight. It seemed to work better than water. Will know how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I just got threw LCOB'in my hair. 

I applied diluted KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spritz, then the Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream, Grapeseed Oil and buttered the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair with Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter . 

My hair is really liking this combo. The Aloe My Hair Spritz is really nice, still not better then the Califia (My HG), but a definite second .  
I'm going to be pretty bummed when the Bling Butter is gone. Def. staple, I'll pick up another jar within the next 6 or so months. I want to use up another pomade or two before repurchasing it. 

As for my Wash Day "End" Care, I'm still applying the Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative End Serum to my ends after applying all of my Leave In's. This stuff is too a staple. My ends are noticeably stronger and can within more manipulation when using it. (I manipulate daily for bunning and the removal of shed hair. I have fine strands, so if I don't I will get some knots and slight matting .)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> I took the tea blend that I already had and brewed some marshmallow tea and mixed them together. I added a tsp of vitamin e. I used that as my spritz tonight. It seemed to work better than water. Will know how it feels tomorrow.




This worked well for me. This morning my hair was soft. And I was surprised by how easily I was able to separate my twists. It must have been the extra marshmallow root because I have tried the tea rinse before without success. So I will stick with the tea rinse and Qhemet until they run out.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> This worked well for me. This morning my hair was soft. And I was surprised by how easily I was able to separate my twists. It must have been the extra marshmallow root because I have tried the tea rinse before without success. So I will stick with the tea rinse and Qhemet until they run out.



Yay for you! I know its been a struggle!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Babygrowth said:


> Yay for you! I know its been a struggle!



Thank You Babygrowth. It has been. It looks like 2013 may be a good hair year for me. Hoping anyway


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> I just got threw LCOB'in my hair.
> 
> I applied diluted KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spritz, then the Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream, Grapeseed Oil and buttered the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair with Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter .
> 
> ...



@EnExitStageLeft Komaza's Califia Moisture Spritz is also my favorite moisture spray.  It is excellent.  However, I believe the Aloe My Hair Spritz is just as good (if not better).  The thing is, the Aloe Spritz is much more powerful when undiluted.  The Califia is great whether you dilute it or not; but you only get the full effect of Aloe by using as is.  The moisture is off the charts.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

virtuenow

Hmmmmmm......I may try this as a leave in along with the Aloe Leave In and Moisturizing Cream when I wash this weekend. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I just got threw LCOB'in my hair.
> 
> I applied diluted KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spritz, then the Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream, Grapeseed Oil and buttered the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair with Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter .
> 
> ...



Is your hair still damp or dry while doing the LCOB? I want to try it. My ends need some extra babying for the future... EnExitStageLeft also did you ever get tea rinsing to work for you?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Babygrowth
I use just enough liquid to coat my strands, but not wet them (if that even makes any sense lol). So my hair is still dry once I finish with all the steps.

...and girl I gave up and said I would try to start again in the summer . I work for the Head Start Program and we're out for most of the summer. So then I'll have time to to really test it out. However, I want to try my hand at oil rinsing so if that happens, I may just axe the whole Tea Rinsing idea out completely. I do add Marshmallow root and Slippery Elm to my DC's though. I may use the herbs and mix it with a Conditioner Base and make my own DC's this summer......Hmmmmmm


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Babygrowth
> I use just enough liquid to coat my strands, but not wet them (if that even makes any sense lol). So my hair is still dry once I finish with all the steps.
> 
> ...and girl I gave up and said I would try to start again in the summer . I work for the Head Start Program and we're out for most of the summer. So then I'll have time to to really test it out. However, I want to try my hand at oil rinsing so if that happens, I may just axe the whole Tea Rinsing idea out completely. I do add Marshmallow root and Slippery Elm to my DC's though. I may use the herbs and mix it with a Conditioner Base and make my own DC's this summer......Hmmmmmm



Ok. That makes sense! Then you put your serum on top of all that? Well adding those  ingredients you don't need tea rinsing lol! But, I hope it works for you. I love marshmallow root! Oil rinsing didn't work for my relaxed hair like my natural hair but I probably didn't use the right oil. Coconut oil will probably work tho! I need some sunflower and grapeseed in my life. They should definitely work... I like the sound of making your own DC! Yummy!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Babygrowth....I'm sorry I just seen your post!Forgive me 

Actually, I only use the Phyto serum on my wash days. The only thing I focus on my ends during the weeks is my butter and/or pomade. 

Now about the oil rinsing. I've read that a couple people have the most success with ceramide oils, so I may use either rice bran, grapeseed or wheat germ. Heck I may get fancy and combine the three . 

I would love to test my own DC concoction this summer. I have 2 conditioner bases just itching to be used. I'll put them to the test then .


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I would like to join in this too.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, *natural*, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length *Half-Inch from BSL*
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends *Nope, and I want to keep em that way. I recently did a dramatic trim of about 1-2 inches of dead ends and my ends are the healthiest I've seen in awhile.*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends *Trims....just couldn't find any other way around it.*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends  *I'm just gonna keep up with what I'm doing which is basically moisturize and protective style.*


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Babygrowth....I'm sorry I just seen your post!Forgive me
> 
> Actually, I only use the Phyto serum on my wash days. The only thing I focus on my ends during the weeks is my butter and/or pomade.
> 
> ...



Ceramide oils you say??? Hmmmm.... let me know about the mixes!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 17, 2013)

I cannot wait to dust my ends on the 21st! After a not so good wash day yesterday my ends looked horrible! But they will be better today after this protein treatment! Still this scheduled dusting will do me some much needed good. I need to try henna... off to mehandi.com


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

@Babygrowth

I used Hempseed oil and honestly my hair felt like it does when I prepoo. So I probably won't be oil rinsing again. 

I think I'll stick to my usual routine because its been perfection for my tresses. 

Prepoo
Shampoo
If needed, reconstructive treatment
Moisturizing DC with steam
Cowash and detangle with my homemade slippy detangling mix.

Thats it and I most likely won't be changing it. No tea or oil rinsing for me right now. YAYYYYYY FOR DECISIONS .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I moisturized and sealed my hair for 7 straight days. Between the protein treatments, trims and daily moisturizing my ends are finally feeling better. They aren't perfect but they aren't terrible. And that's progress for me. 

They still feel bushy and I may not be able to save them but I think I am often the excessive trimming cycle. My breakage, still a lot but has been much less this week. And it was extremely low today even though its my wash day. 

I will be taking pictures of my shed/breakage hair for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA

I know that you have Low Porosity hair.

Have you tired glycerin based products or baggying overnight or in the shower?

ALot of Low poro. people tend to benefits from regimens like this. Also you may benefit from heavy sealing AFTER the baggying session.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I used Hempseed oil and honestly my hair felt like it does when I prepoo. So I probably won't be oil rinsing again.
> 
> ...



Yay! Sounds good to me. For the first time in a long time I felt like I was doing too much to my hair! I think its also time for me to re-evaluate my regimen!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Sounds good to me. For the first time in a long time I felt like I was doing too much to my hair! I think its also time for me to re-evaluate my regimen!



Yeah, ive found that doing touch is just as bad if not worst then doing nothing at all. I did this towards to beginning of my journey and while the health of my hair flourished, I never seen any length. Ive been keeping it relatively simple since then.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> faithVA
> 
> I know that you have Low Porosity hair.
> 
> ...



Thanks EnExitStageLeft. I am playing around with glycerin based products. Just trying to find one that works for me. I want to keep it moisturized but at the same time I'm trying to avoid the sticky, greasy feeling that comes along with it. It's just trial and error at the moment.

I can't baggy over an hour because it inflames my scalp. I have played around with it but I have never gotten baggying to work for me yet  Maybe something will click and I will figure it out in the future. 

Everything you say makes sense. I am just trying to figure it out for my head. It is still a matter of trial and error for now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks EnExitStageLeft. I am playing around with glycerin based products. Just trying to find one that works for me. I want to keep it moisturized but at the same time I'm trying to avoid the sticky, greasy feeling that comes along with it. It's just trial and error at the moment.
> 
> I can't baggy over an hour because it inflames my scalp. I have played around with it but I have never gotten baggying to work for me yet  Maybe something will click and I will figure it out in the future.
> 
> Everything you say makes sense. I am just trying to figure it out for my head. It is still a matter of trial and error for now.



Man, if my hair was long enough to baggy just the ends then I probably could make it work! I don't like the wet head feeling and sometimes I get a crazy case of the itchies!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Babygrowth said:


> Man, if my hair was long enough to baggy just the ends then I probably could make it work! I don't like the wet head feeling and sometimes I get a crazy case of the itchies!



Yeah, I agree. If I could baggy the ends or baggy a bun then I could work it. I always get the itchies. So when I baggy I'm scratching my head all night and not getting a good sleep.

I have tried putting the bonnet first, the bag second and then putting a scarf on top of that. That gives me some of the benefits of baggying without the itchies and without the excess water. 

But I still haven't figured out what to do with it in the morning. Even with sealing my hair dries out faster so I will put that on hold until my hair is longer.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA

Maybe this way can benefit you. Moisturize with a glycerin based product, apply your plastic cap and then your satin bonnet, baggy while you shower (15 to 30 minutes), get out and and heavy seal with a grease like product, solidified oil or butter as soon as you remove the baggy, style (if preferable), reapply satin bonnet and proceed with your normal nightly routine. 

The benefit of this regimen is you get a thorough baggy session in without the wet feeling and by heavy sealing directly after the session your sealing in the moisture from the "steam" and moisturizer.

As far as glycerin go you may want to go far a product with glycerin far down in the ingredients. This way you can experience the glycerin benefits without the sticky feeling. Also, what are you sealing with? Maybe this can be the culprit. A bad sealant can make for a bad hair day. My hair loathes coconut oil during the winter and fall. I can only use it spring and fall, however my hair adores grapeseed oil year round. This is why it is my go to sealant. However since you do have low porosity hair you may need something heavier to seal. Please don't be alarmed with my suggestion, but have you ever tried Crisco. I know it may sound bizarre, but crisco can actually be beneficial for those such as yourself because of the Hydrogenated Oils it contains. These type of oils are produce soley to lubricate so this is what makes it so beneficial for sealing. This way it could coats the strands, leaving the moisture no choice but to stay sealed in. 

Also, I know you trim regularly. Do you think the shears you trim with could be the culprit. When I suffered from splits and dry ends a couple years ago. I found out threw the help of my stylist that my shears and cutting technique could have been the issue. However, since then I have been using and repurchasing this pair of shears :http://www.folica.com/tools/shears/tweezerman-styling-shear-five-and-a-half-inches and haven't had any dryness or "bushiness" since. Also, how do you trim you hair. If you don't do it in twist you may want to try it that way. This way you can see what exactly needs to come off. 

I hope I didn't overwhelm you with all of this


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18085233]faithVA
> 
> Maybe this way can benefit you. Moisturize with a glycerin based product, apply your plastic cap and then your satin bonnet, baggy while you shower (15 to 30 minutes), get out and and heavy seal with a grease like product, solidified oil or butter as soon as you remove the baggy, style (if preferable), reapply satin bonnet and proceed with your normal nightly routine.
> 
> ...



Thanks. No it's not overwhelming. Trust me I am always throwing a lot of things around. I welcome the suggestions. You never know when one thing my fit. And sometimes I have to change 1 variable in my regimen to get another to work. So even if I can't use it now I may be able to fall back on it later.

So far my hair doesn't like anything heavy. Oils, butters, grease  They don't seal, they just don't do anything but be greasy. Yep, I've tried just about all of them. Even the ones I love sunflower oil, apricot oil don't really do anything. What I am noticing is that my hair likes a creamy product to seal which can then contain oils, butters etc. So I have learned that.

I have considered the crisco but since I've had such a poor experience with oils and butters, that experiment is on hold for now. 

I can definitely give the baggy method a try maybe while I'm exercising. I can probably at least try it 2x a week. 

I am still playing around with products when it comes to moisturizing and sealing. This week I am sealing with Qhemet Burdock Root or Qhemet Amla both of these products contain glycerine. So as to not weigh down my hair I am only spritzing it with a tea mix. That has seemed to work well. Spritzing my hair with water does nothing 

On wash day I apply As I Am leave-in, followed with 4 Naturals Afro Stretch. 

I am currently looking for a moisturizer that doesn't have glycerine, mineral oil or dimethicone that I can buy on the ground.

But I'm in the Use Up Your Stash Challenge so that will have to wait until next month.

I don't think it is my shears. I had my hair analysis and she said my hair is just dry and just need to moisturize it every day and do more protein treatments. So for right now I am just trying to moisturize it every day. My hair is still pretty short so moisturizing it every day so far is a challenge. I will try the baggying piece to see if I can make that work.

I don't have those shears but I did just buy my shears last month. And I have trimmed in many ways: 2 strand twists, single twists, roller set, loose wet hair before I twist. 

My head is a walking experiment


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am going to graduate from this thread one day


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am going to graduate from this thread one day



Yes you will!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 21, 2013)

Dusting completed; ends look much better! Next dusting in May (I think) still M/s everyday just haven't been doing twice a day. May go back to that but I don't think I need it now that I have products that work...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

@Babygrowth

I'm glad your dusting session went ok. Hopefully mine will too. I will be dusting with my next Texturizing/flat ironing session at the end of April. My siggy pic is of my hair post light flat ironing without a dusting (I dusted after taking the pics). I took the pics to access if I had any damage luckily there wasn't any and I only took off about 1/8th's of an inch on my bottom layers and 1/4th's off the top. Hopefully it'll stay this way . 

@faithVA

How is it going with the 4Naturals line? I have the reconstructor and its been staring me down for a hot minute now . I would love a review if you have used it. 

@Jewell

Stop lurking and share dem' tips. You air drying queen you .

....No, but seriously I wouldn't mind knowing your regimen .


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am going to henna my hair tomorrow or Saturday.  I haven't done it in a few months because I didn't like how it loosened my curl pattern.  This lady that I follow on fb said to use Amla powder, so I hope this works.  

Next week I'm going wig shopping w/ my girlfriend.  Wig shopping is exhausting, but she loves wigs and has a bunch so I'm hoping I can find a nice wig.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I'm glad your dusting session went ok. Hopefully mine will too. I will be dusting with my next Texturizing/flat ironing session at the end of April. My siggy pic is of my hair post light flat ironing without a dusting (I dusted after taking the pics). I took the pics to access if I had any damage luckily there wasn't any and I only took off about 1/8th's of an inch on my bottom layers and 1/4th's off the top. Hopefully it'll stay this way .
> 
> ...


 
I will use the whole line together on Sunday I will let you know then. I have used the shampoo and reconstructor. The shampoo is wonderful. My hair was moist just as the bottle said and it was very soft. Sunday I will use the conditioner after the shampoo to see how it works. I also used the reconstructor. I don't have a lot of experience with protein treatments but I liked it. My hair felt stronger. I did do a DC behind it. 

I hope this line adds a DC and leave-in to it. Because so far I like what I have used.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA

I thought they had a Curl Cream or something like that, that subs as a leave in. I could be wrong, but I think they do(?).


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18108107]faithVA
> 
> I thought they had a Curl Cream or something like that, that subs as a leave in. I could be wrong, but I think they do(?).



Are you referring to the Afro Stretch Cream? Since it doesn't have any nutrients in it I would consider this more of a moisturizer or styler. It's pretty much glycerin and shea butter.

The only other product for my hair type are the freshen up curl refresher. 

I am going to try the Afro Stretch Cream by itself but long term I think I will apply a leave-in under it and use it as a styler.

Unfortunately there site has a virus and I can't even get to it to read more. 

ETA: Never mind they fixed it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Moisturized last night with Qhemet Moringa Ghee, spritzed with water and twisted. Sealed my ends with ?Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade I think  

This morning I snipped any ends that tangled. 

Moisturizing and twisting every night is a lot but I am committed for 30 days to see if I see a difference. I do notice less breakage during the week. And my hair actually stayed moisturized yesterday, so much so that I really didn't want to touch it to remoisturize it. 

I only have 3 more weeks to go. I can make it 

But my fro is starting to hit the ceiling in my car  That can't be good


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 22, 2013)

I straightened my hair on Wednesday and trimmed my ends. Overall they looked pretty good. I trimmed about 1/2 inch, a little more in some places but I was happy with how my ends looked. My last real trim was November I think, and I've been dusting monthly. Will continue my regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];18109459]I straightened my hair on Wednesday and trimmed my ends. Overall they looked pretty good. I trimmed about 1/2 inch, a little more in some places but I was happy with how my ends looked. My last real trim was November I think, and I've been dusting monthly. Will continue my regimen.



How much do you dust monthly? Why do you dust monthly? And do you get more than 1/2" a month of growth? Are you in maintenance mode as far as your length?

I have more questions  jk


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How much do you dust monthly? Why do you dust monthly? And do you get more than 1/2" a month of growth? Are you in maintenance mode as far as your length?
> 
> I have more questions  jk



Ask away! I dust probably 1/16 - 1/8 inch every month. Very small amount. I just clip the ends of my twists or braids. When I trimmed yesterday, I had very few knots or splits. The ones I did have were right at the ends. 

I dust monthly because I do get ssks pretty regularly unless my hair is straight, which it almost never is. When I wasn't dusting every month, I ended up having to trim a lot more (1-2 inches at a time). 

I really don't measure my growth, but judging from how my hair grows out when I have braids, I would say I'm right at 1/2 inch per month.

I'm not in maintenance mode yet. Full HL is my final goal and right now I'm a smidge past WL. Now that I have a good regimen for my ends, maybe my progress will be a little faster.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18105901]
> 
> @faithVA
> 
> How is it going with the 4Naturals line? I have the reconstructor and its been staring me down for a hot minute now . I would love a review if you have used it.



I used the partial line last weekend (shampoo, reconstructor, daily treatment and afro stretch). I like all of the products. My hair still shrinks with the shampoo but it feels clean, moisturized and soft when I am finished. It doesn't strip because I can easily separate my hair into sections right after I shampoo it without tangles.

The reconstructor I like. It feels good going on and my hair felt strong afterwards. I definitely DCd after it though. 

I like the Daily Treatment. It is gel like and easy to apply. It also feels hydrating. But I only used it last week before I switched over to NJoys Growth Oil. I will use it again later.

Afro Stretch cream is  watery cream vs a heavy cream. It does stretch the hair, not a lot but enough to notice. It makes my twist hang and my twist outs are fuller with more body. It plays well with other products and gives me good definition. I can not use this product with out a leave-in on my low porosity hair. It won't hold enough moisture. I think it would work fine on normal porosity hair though.

Conditioner is definitely just an instant and not a DC. It reminds me of Kenra but not as thick. It makes my hair feel sooo soft but it doesn't smooth it like the AO Blue Chamomile. if they made the leave-in like this product it would be fabulous. I will use this as a prepoo or a cowash before a DC. 

After using the whole line, it definitely needs a leave-in and a DC. I give the line an 8 out of 10 because it is missing those two products. But it gets an 8 because I have never ever ever been able to use a whole line and my hair turn out well in each stage. My low porosity hair usually has an issue with almost every single product.

I will play with bits an pieces of other lines to fill in the gaps but I will stick with this line for now. I can't even think of another line that may work for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA

Maybe you can try the RO Condish as a leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18126191]faithVA
> 
> Maybe you can try the RO Condish as a leave in.



What is RO?

I have leave-ins. I just wanted to use one line. I know it's not that important


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What is RO?
> 
> I have leave-ins. I just wanted to use one line. I know it's not that important



faithVA 

Rinse Out=RO


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^ I thought it was a brand name. 

I may try it as a leave-in. Some of the ingredients seem a bit questionable but I may try it. I'm still playing around with a few things. I bought the KCKT and will try making a spritz out of that. And still playing around with tea blends.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

*foxxy, your hair is so beautiful in your siggy!

Hi ladies, first check in! I just put in some medium sized twists that I'll be wearing for the week. I tested my ends by using shea butter on them. For some reason, it's so easy to tell bad ends from good ends when I use shea butter on my twists and they still coil nicely. They don't fray at all but I'm still having little crescent-shaped breakage pieces when my hair is wet and I don't know what's wrong with it. I feel like I'm doing everything but somewhere it still breaks. It's not alot but I am currently at my wits end. It can't be a trim, I just hacked off almost 2 inches!*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *foxxy, your hair is so beautiful in your siggy!
> 
> Hi ladies, first check in! I just put in some medium sized twists that I'll be wearing for the week. I tested my ends by using shea butter on them. For some reason, it's so easy to tell bad ends from good ends when I use shea butter on my twists and they still coil nicely. They don't fray at all but I'm still having little crescent-shaped breakage pieces when my hair is wet and I don't know what's wrong with it. I feel like I'm doing everything but somewhere it still breaks. It's not alot but I am currently at my wits end. It can't be a trim, I just hacked off almost 2 inches!*



Hey Mskraizy. Have you done a protein treatment lately? My ends are doing the same thing. Strong when dry but not great when wet.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mskraizy said:


> They don't fray at all but I'm still having little crescent-shaped breakage pieces when my hair is wet and I don't know what's wrong with it.



Do your products contains cones? My hair did that with certain silicones, particularly the heavy ones. An anti-breakage serum works for that too as well as ceramides for me.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I know low manipulation is preached but not detangling my ends with a comb does not appear to be helping my ends. Letting my ends stay curling while I am trying to twist them seems to lead to them drying out and staying frizzy.

I don't know that I have to detangle my ends every time I moisturize and seal but I am going to do a little test. Then ends that I detangled look much more hydrated. My non-detangled ends look frizzy and bushy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA

I manipulate my hair daily. Detangling only on wash day is a  for my hair. I have baby fine strands and my hair will almost mat together if I don't. Plus I shed alot, so it would just be horriblw if I waited.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=297946 said:
			
		

> EnExitStageLeft[/USER];18138811]faithVA
> 
> I manipulate my hair daily. Detangling only on wash day is a  for my hair. I have baby fine strands and my hair will almost mat together if I don't. Plus I shed alot, so it would just be horriblw if I waited.



Thanks. I shed a lot too. I can do ok without detangling the full length every day. But not doing something to my ends seems to not work. They just get bushier and bushier. It's good to hear that you are doing it another way and it works for you.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



FoxxyLocs said:


> Ask away! I dust probably 1/16 - 1/8 inch every month. Very small amount. I just clip the ends of my twists or braids. When I trimmed yesterday, I had very few knots or splits. The ones I did have were right at the ends.
> 
> I dust monthly because I do get ssks pretty regularly unless my hair is straight, which it almost never is. When I wasn't dusting every month, I ended up having to trim a lot more (1-2 inches at a time).
> 
> ...


 
I like this reggie! Now how do you dust when you hardly straighten?  Do you blowdry your hair?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 27, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> I like this reggie! Now how do you dust when you hardly straighten?  Do you blowdry your hair?



I dust when my hair is in small-medium twists or braids. I only blow dry when I'm preparing to straighten.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



FoxxyLocs said:


> I dust when my hair is in small-medium twists or braids. I only blow dry when I'm preparing to straighten.


 
I was researching blowdrying techniques because I want to blowdry my hair, just for a change. I saw that you were in some of those older threads contemplating blowdrying your hair. How did it work for you? Were you still able to retain length? How did it go?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 27, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> I was researching blowdrying techniques because I want to blowdry my hair, just for a change. I saw that you were in some of those older threads contemplating blowdrying your hair. How did it work for you? Were you still able to retain length? How did it go?



I tried blow drying using the tension method, round brush, and comb attachment. I also experimented with heat settings on the dryer.

I liked the comb attachment best. It's gentle on my hair as long as I detangle beforehand, and gives me the best results. I use warm air instead of really hot because I found that the extra heat didn't make a difference. 

It didn't affect my hair health or length retention, but I found that it just wasn't necessary for styling if I wasn't going to straighten. Now I use flexi rods if I want to wear my hair in a stretched style, and only blow dry before flat ironing.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> Hey @Mskraizy. Have you done a protein treatment lately? My ends are doing the same thing. Strong when dry but not great when wet.


 
*I did one a last Friday, but it wasn't like a full on treatment. I just slathered some egg on top of my deep conditioner... I didn't think about it until after I put my deep conditioner in my hair. I'll do an actual "treatment" this Friday or Saturday or whenever I have the time and then wash, then deep condition and see how my hair fares after that.*




Saludable84 said:


> Do your products contains cones? My hair did that with certain silicones, particularly the heavy ones. An anti-breakage serum works for that too as well as ceramides for me.
> 
> Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


 

*My garnier sleek and shine leave in I think has one or two cones in it. And I use ORS Replenishing Conditioner to deep condition as well...I try to keep my products fairly simple since my wallet was on the verge of a heart attack.*

*I use suave shea butter and almond shampoo, suave naturals conditioners (or tresemme naturals...it depends), garnier sleek and shine leave in, ors replenishing deep conditioner, my oil mix which is 50/50 castor oil and avocado oil, and my shea butter mix whenever I feel necessary but not all the time.*

*That's it on a routine basis. And they have actually gotten my hair in a much healthier state since last October. I dunno, maybe my hair is bored or something.*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am going to do like FoxxyLocs and dust 1x a month if needed. Now that I am using protein I think my ends will be better, but I don't think it will fix the damage already done. My ends are looking much better, but I have spots that still are in rough shape. My hair is no where near even so I may do a rollerset next weekend to dust my ends.

I think the lunar chart says next weekend is the weekend for cutting for length, so I will do it then.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



FoxxyLocs said:


> Ask away! I dust probably 1/16 - 1/8 inch every month. Very small amount. I just clip the ends of my twists or braids. When I trimmed yesterday, I had very few knots or splits. The ones I did have were right at the ends.
> 
> I dust monthly because I do get ssks pretty regularly unless my hair is straight, which it almost never is. When I wasn't dusting every month, I ended up having to trim a lot more (1-2 inches at a time).
> 
> ...


 1/16-1/8 inch per month?  Wow, I thought I had the tiniest trims at 1/4 in.  Let me get on your level w/the trims!  I'll see if I can go a little more tiny w/my middle/crown & back areas.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 30, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> 1/16-1/8 inch per month?  Wow, I thought I had the tiniest trims at 1/4 in.  Let me get on your level w/the trims!  I'll see if I can go a little more tiny w/my middle/crown & back areas.



Lol! My mom taught me to do 1/8 in. trims every 8 weeks. That was always my trim schedule growing up. I've increased it to monthly now because of the ssks. But yes it is truly a micro trim, but it does the trick for me.


----------



## sherrimberri (Mar 31, 2013)

When you all trim in twists, are you worried the hair will be uneven or choppy? What about if you hair is in layers? I want to learn how to trim my own hair, so i dont have to rely on the salons.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 31, 2013)

sherrimberri said:


> When you all trim in twists, are you worried the hair will be uneven or choppy? What about if you hair is in layers? I want to learn how to trim my own hair, so i dont have to rely on the salons.



I'm trimming such a small amount when I dust, I really can't mess it up. I wait until my hair is straight to do a real trim.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



sherrimberri said:


> When you all trim in twists, are you worried the hair will be uneven or choppy? What about if you hair is in layers? I want to learn how to trim my own hair, so i dont have to rely on the salons.



No I don't wear my hair straight so as far as I know it is always uneven.

If you wear your hair straight, then I think its best to trim when it's straight or at least do a rollerset and trim it that way. 

I find trimming after a rollerset to be quite simple because the hair is sectioned, straight and I can see the ends much easier. Maybe that will work better for you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I did a rollerset on friday to prepare for a trim on Saturday. I really hated to trim my ends but they were horrible as usual. I incorporated protein and have been moisturizing daily. So after all of that I was sure there was no recovery to what I was seeing. 

I took out the rollers, combed through each section and then combed through with a smaller tooth comb. Any hair that wouldn't go through the smaller tooth combed with ease with ease was trimmed off. So I trimmed about 1/2" to 1". 

On my right side near the back, I can tell that some of that is still damaged. From my analysis she was mentioning that to me and asked me what I was doing there. I think I damaged it trying to get my hair into a puff when it really is too short and curly to withstand that strain. So I have been trying to stay away from puffs and headbands since then. I can definitely tell where the hair was aggravated though.

But this is the cleanest my ends have ever been even after my big chop. So I will continue with the protein and DCing. I will try to do the daily moisture but will definitely not go longer than every other day. And since the weather is warmer I am going to start adding in additional cowashes.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends are feeling bushy already but they aren't tangled. When I detangled yesterday the come went through my hair easily. I also finger coiled my hair and it was easier. There was no tangling of the ends around my fingers.

I'm still not sure what is the best way to seal my ends. I have tried oil and pomades but they seem about the same. 

I plan to wear finger coils for 15 weeks. I am hoping that my ends stay healthy with this style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

i have been doing weekly light protein treatments. i don't want to dust again until the summer.  i don't think there is reason to.  i really don't do much to my hair.  i just wash it, condition it, finger detangle and bun it.  i don't comb my hair that much.  i don't plan on using a comb again unless it's time to prep for a relaxer or straighten my hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Still "buttering" and babying (currently using a heavy "grease" like pomade) my ends daily. I plan to Texturize/Texlax (11 weeks post), straighten and dust my hair next week. I've been dusting every 2 months and I can definitely see an improvement in the health of my ends;little(very little) to no tangling . This is a triumph above many for me. I have baby fine strands and my ends use to tangle up horribly if someone even looked at them to hard . 

To prepare from my T-Lax I will be doing a heavy Protein treatment using Mizani Kerafuse (my hair is going to love this ) and following with Moisturizing DC using Naturellegrow Slippery Elm, Marshmallow root and cinnamon dc . I clarified and chelated this past wash day, so that is already out the way.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just used my Shescentit moisture mist, Darcys tucuma butter and evoco and tucked my ends back up


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

As usual I always say one thing and do another but my ends are fine. I'm really incorporating protein every week though and I did a henna gloss which made my ends feel good LOCB has been a godsend! I can't wait until I start rollersetting next month. Airdrying does not work for me and I'm too lazy to "lightly" blowdry...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends are puffy but not feeling bad like they usually do. I have a few SSKs but not major. I am wearing my hair in finger coils so not tucking my ends away. But sealing my ends when I initially styling so hopefully that helps. 

I was using the Qhemet Amla Pomade but I think the Qhemet Burnt Sugar will be easier on my ends. I am going to try to remember to use a looser pomade or creamy butter on my ends so its easier to apply. I think I get a lot more breakage trying to get pomades like the Qhemet Amla on my ends. 

I'm going to try to hold of trimming until June if I can.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

faithVA

I feel you the on the Pomade situation. I was using Claudie's and notice that I was starting to get serious wax buildup. I may have to use that sparingly until gone. I dunno 


As for my update.......Hey Y'all 

I LCOB'ed my hair last night using:

Diluted Komazacare Califia MOisturizing Spray 
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
Grapeseed Oil
Heavy sealed my ends using Pura Body Naturals Cupuaca Butter 

My hair felt awesome!

I will be Texturizing/Texlaxing and length checking (and end checking lol) this weekend and will try to post a pic of my ends before and after dusting. Hopefully I only have to remove 1/8th to 1/4th of a inch off like last time . 

Anywho, I hope everyone is doing awesome!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, my ends have been doing good! I did something different tonight. After rinsing out my DC I applied my serum then when my hair was 95% dry I applied a pomade to my ends and plaited my hair and she is happy! I will try this a few more times to see if I get similar results...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I moisturized my hair with Shea Moisture Smoothie. Then I tried to get my ends with 4 Naturals Afro Stretch. My hair is a bit short so its hard to just get my ends. But I think hitting my ends with a water based moisturizer will work well for me as my hair gets longer. Even at this length I think my hair is asking for more. Then I misted with Komaza Vitamin Reign and baggied. I hope this helps my ends and delays the need for a dusting.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

It  been 5 weeks since I trimmed my ends. This has been the first time in over 2 years that my ends have felt fine more than 2 weeks after a trim . I do have some ssks but my ends don't feel warped and damaged. My flat twist outs also look a bit better.

I am getting ready to put my hair up into kinky twists so I will try to hold off on dusting my ends as long as possible. But I will dust them before I let them deteriorate. Hopefully I can keep this up.


----------



## CodeRed (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I need to get with this challenge but I think I need to get a trim before hand.

Tell me ladies (well, anyone lol): I'm growing out my layers...should I cut to even it out? I really think that my hair will even itself out over time. I've been having to get it re-cut in layers for the past 5 years since it never stayed so I know they'll go away eventually.


----------



## virtuenow (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

That's great FaithVA!  I will be DC'ing and trimming my ends tonight (in mini-twists).  Operation thickem up!


----------



## MizzBFly (May 10, 2013)

Hi all I'm new to this site and would love to join this challenge

1.  Relaxed& texlaxed about 6 inches from the scalp
2. Current Hair Length: BSL-grazing: needing full 
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: minimal split ends 
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: 
washing in 4 plaits
Extra attention when dc'ing to add more oils/dc and work it in well to my last 4 inches
hot oil treatments, nightly bagging with moisturizers or oil or nothing if my end were still supple
Search and destroy monthly after a thorough s&d-Traycee's method 
 No heat for two months plus 80% protective styling got me to bsl when I finally flat ironed on 5/1/13- I was really shocked
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: continue the steps above- in 2 months I retained and improved my ends


----------



## MizzBFly (May 11, 2013)

It's Saturday and I did a coconut hot oil treatment last night and still have in  I feel so lazy my two babies are keeping me busy & taking my energy


----------



## Babygrowth (May 11, 2013)

I decided to do a crochet install at the last minute and missed the dates on the lunar calendar to trim by 1 day! Oh well! At least I know it will still do my hair some good to dust before I put these in.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

coconut oil has been working for me.


----------



## Jewell (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Checking in...I havent trimmed in a year come June 6, and my ends look and feel great. I dont plan to trim for a LONG time. I'll just s&d as needed. No trims until I get to my first major goal which is classic length. Im still damp bunning, cw'ing and dc'ing twice a week, m&s'ing as needed and baggying the ends by wrapping them in saran wrap before i put my hair up. I only found one split end in nearly 1 yr of no trims so that is excellent...I'll just keep doing what I'm doing, and keep on truckin'!


----------



## Angel of the North (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Just checking in, I used my splitender to dust last Tuesday and my ends are looking good. My last trim was mid March and I'm planning to get the next one at the end of July when I get my next TU, if I need to dust before then I will do so using scissors as the regrowth will be more than I can bear to use the splitender.

My hair loves light oils and I have found my staples, they are: Avocado oil, Papaya oil, Grapeseed oil, Sunflower oil and Safflower oil, Carrot oil and Hot 6 oil. I change the oil every month and I'm currently using the Grapeseed oil which I'm loving.

I have also been trying new butters to double seal my ends, my favourite is Avocado butter, I can use this neat without having to mix it with oils it keeps my ends and hair soft. I'm liking mango butter although I find it too sticky for my hair if I don't blend it with a couple of drops of oil first.

All in all my ends are behaving and I just need to be consistent with moisturising, babying and sealing to keep them healthy and looking good.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=337925 said:
			
		

> CodeRed[/USER];18389733]I need to get with this challenge but I think I need to get a trim before hand.
> 
> Tell me ladies (well, anyone lol): I'm growing out my layers...should I cut to even it out? I really think that my hair will even itself out over time. I've been having to get it re-cut in layers for the past 5 years since it never stayed so I know they'll go away eventually.



Unless there is damage or you are going for a style, I say don't cut. Let it grow out. Try to hold out until you reach a length goal.


----------



## cami88 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Y'all, I have struggle ends.

I need to cut off a significant portion.....would it be ok to do it little by little to soften the blow?


----------



## MizzBFly (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



shortdub78 said:


> coconut oil has been working for me.


 
I really like coconut oil just bought a new jar, but I want to get hempseed and use that for a while. I do use grapeseed oil as well and I like how it leaves my hair.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> Unless there is damage or you are going for a style, I say don't cut. Let it grow out. Try to hold out until you reach a length goal.


 
I agree, based on a post by another member who did a blunt cut after a TU and then reached another goal, her hair grew back into a V. Im going to follow that advice and not trim until I reach my goal since some peoples' hair  just grows layered in a V.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



cami88 said:


> Y'all, I have struggle ends.
> 
> I need to cut off a significant portion.....would it be ok to do it little by little to soften the blow?


 
Good idea- wait. don't. cut.it all,
example: I had heat damage in the back of my head about a good 2inches from the back and it was half the length of the rest. It made my ends look thin when I wore it down but I REFUSED to cut and blend and just cut off the heat damage to that portion bit by bit so now my ends are healthy and catching up.BUT...

...to get the quickest turn a round results if the damage is your whole head would be to cut 1/2 of the damage off,that would be less severe and it may not be as damaged as you think and you may be able retain the remainder length with TLC


----------



## shidagirl (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I wanna join! 

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc - *Natural*
2. Current Hair Length - *somewhere btwn CBL & APL (I think)*
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends - *SSKs, a few splits, tangling*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - *moisturize w/ water & seal them every night when retwisting*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - *continue to M&S daily, maybe some protective styles here and there*


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> cami88;18405263[/USER]]Y'all, I have struggle ends.
> 
> I need to cut off a significant portion.....would it be ok to do it little by little to soften the blow?



Yes. Put yourself on a trim schedule and give yourself a protein treatment on that same schedule if you aren't already doing protein. If you don't want to do protein on your entire head, at least do your ends. This will buy you some time.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



shidagirl said:


> I wanna join!
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc - *Natural*
> 2. Current Hair Length - *somewhere btwn CBL & APL (I think)*
> ...



Welcome shidagirl


----------



## Angel of the North (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Wash day today, sealed my ends with grapeseed oil and avocado butter, so far this is a winning combination.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

i gave myself a .5" trim yesterday, so now im just focused on maintaining my new fresh ends. M&S with Darcys shea butter cream and EVOCO


----------



## karenjoe (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retent
> 
> 1. Relaxed
> 2. mbl
> ...


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Welcome karenjoe


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I've made it 1 1/2 months without a dusting. I think that is a record for me  I did end up with quite a few SSKs from my last attempt at a kinky twist install. And my ends are not as smooth as they were 2 weeks ago. But I think they will hold out. I have my hair in kinky twists. I am going to try to save the dusting until I take them out in August. 

While in kinky twists I will moisturize with S-Curl. I think I will use it every other day. I may seal with something as well but still figuring this out. I definitely plan to care for my hair while in these twists though.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

trying out castor oil on my ends.  we will see how it goes in a month or so.


----------



## Royalq (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> I've made it 1 1/2 months without a dusting. I think that is a record for me  I did end up with quite a few SSKs from my last attempt at a kinky twist install. And my ends are not as smooth as they were 2 weeks ago. But I think they will hold out. I have my hair in kinky twists. I am going to try to save the dusting until I take them out in August.
> 
> While in kinky twists I will moisturize with S-Curl. I think I will use it every other day. I may seal with something as well but still figuring this out. I definitely plan to care for my hair while in these twists though.


faithVA , i hope it will be okay for you. Kinky twists tore my ends up. the marley braid is so much rougher than straight or wavy hair. do every thing you can and occasionally take one down at very spot and check your ends. did you have success with them before?


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=325831 said:
			
		

> Royalq[/USER];18434355]faithVA , i hope it will be okay for you. Kinky twists tore my ends up. the marley braid is so much rougher than straight or wavy hair. do every thing you can and occasionally take one down at very spot and check your ends. did you have success with them before?



Thanks Royalq. Yes I had success with them before. My hair feels like Marley Braid Hair Unfortunately  I also think I have learned a few things that will help out. We will see though. I washed and conditioned the hair before I installed it. What I learned this time is I need to install the hair wet and gel it. I know for next time. And I will be moisturizing every other day with S-Curl and sealing with maybe some shea butter. My hair sticks out of the twist which is always has, so I will need to keep that part moisturized. Those ends will be trimmed off in August when I take them out. I will also be cowash 2x a week to get some water to my scalp and hair. 

Since I did the twists myself I plan on redoing a section a week starting the 3rd week. 

I will update the thread at week 3.


----------



## Angel of the North (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm baggying my ends, I sealed with grapeseed oil and then double sealed with avocado butter, my hair is loving this stuff, it keeps it really moisturised. My ends are starting to look a like they could do with a little dusting, I plan on doing this in a couple of weeks time, until then I will continue to baby my ends.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 30, 2013)

M&S with shescentit moisture mist and EVOCO


----------



## shidagirl (May 30, 2013)

Been moisturizing w/ my water + castor oil mix, baggying, & then sealing w/ a little more castor oil. I can tell a huge diff in how moisturized my hair has been. My ends feel great


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 1, 2013)

Trimmed 1/4in-1/2in off today. My right side is shorter than my left but I will work that out over time... today I trimmed in accordance to length and my next trim will also be for length. Next one scheduled in August...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

i gave myself a major hair cut this morning, so i got fresh ends!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm planing on dusting next week after clarifying and doing a protein treatment, I've got some new products I want to try


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Moisturized my ends with Darcys Transitioning creme and sealed with macadamia hydrating oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Finally gave myself a trim after taking down my twists.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Angel of the North said:


> I'm planing on dusting next week after clarifying and doing a protein treatment, I've got some new products I want to try



I decided I don't need to dust just yet, yesterday I tried to wear my hair in a single braid without a band on the end and it kept unravelling. I will keep sealing and double sealing and keep my ends protected.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

OOOOMMMMGGGG I forgot I was in this challenge.  However I have been actively maintaining good hair practices.  I have been keeping my hair moisturize doing the LCO method.  I have done 2 trims to remove the bushy ends..  I believe that I'm still shoulder length.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 3, 2013)

Since I got my hair flat ironed on Friday I am doing a heavy search and destroy. I'm taking no prisoners- lol. I know this will take me a couple days though, but I have to find mostly all and do a slight dust. I once read on a blog that hair tends to be stronger when it's grouped like "together we stand strong divided we fall." So any strands that are not meeting the majority of my length has to go thus making my ends look slightly blunt but not to where I'm cutting  2 or more inches.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I took my kinky twists out this week. I have SSKs on the ends but that was bound to happen. But my ends feel pretty good. They feel better than they have in probably 3 years. I use Giovanni Nutrafix protein conditioner today and am DCing with As I Am Deep Conditioner. I will try to hold off on dusting until July if I can.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Moisturizing and sealing my ends now with Darcys Shea Butter moisturizing cream and One n Only Argan oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

After I finish with my wash/dc routine I will apply my leave in's and use a castor based oil mix (DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir) and use Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative Serum to my ends. I will air dry and bun as usual.

I will heavy seal my ends with a butter (Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair  Butter) at night and apply a half of pump of SD Endtregrity serum in the  morning until my cowash and dc on Wednesday.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

double post


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I just lightly blow dried my hair on the low speed setting and low heat using the tension method (I used Farasues Hair Fertilizer as my heat protectant. Its Grapeseed oil based.) 

I then  lightly dusted about 1/8th to 1/4th of a inch depending on the health section. My ends looked good, but for the sake of my dusting regimen I did it anyway. Will be dusting again late July when I texlax and straighten.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I twisted up my hair today. I think some of the issues with my hair is due to my strands being many different lengths. I'm not sure they are as rough as they seem. I think the different lengths may make them feel rougher. I will try to keep my ends sealed while twisted. Now that I can twist my hair, my retention should get better.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

*I just came out of yarn twists a couple days ago, did a protein treatment with Organics Hair Mayonnaise, shampoooed, deep conditioned and all that good stuff. I also did a slight trim of about 1/4-1/2 an inch and my ends feel SO much better! I'm still having those itty bitty breakage pieces but I think I've figured out my dilemma.*

*Maybe my hair just can't be manipulated when soaking wet. Only reason I say that is because when my hair was fairly damp, I manhandled it a bit to see if anything would come out and nothing did. My hand was strand FREE.*

*So I think I've got some re-arranging of my regimen to do. *


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Sealed my length with Oyin Whipped Pudding and Shine & Define, concentrating the pudding on my ends.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am due to dust my hair, I was planning on doing it today but in all honesty, I just about managed to get through wash day. I was feeling very hair lazy today. I think I will continue to baby my ends and keep them well moisturised and sealed using both oil and butter, this should buy me another week hopefully.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Washed my hair today and my ends are pretty good. The right protein in my regi was definitely the answer. I will check to see if I need to dust in July but I may actually make it to August.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Angel of the North said:


> I am due to dust my hair, I was planning on doing it today but in all honesty, I just about managed to get through wash day. I was feeling very hair lazy today. I think I will continue to baby my ends and keep them well moisturised and sealed using both oil and butter, this should buy me another week hopefully.



By the time I was ready to M & S, my ends looked jacked up and thin, I mustered up the will to dust off about a half inch, I'm not trying to have any setbacks, especially so close to my next length goal. My hair looks and feels much better, I will continue to baby them until my next TU @ the end of July.

I've noticed since I started using butters on my ends, dusting and using my splitender again, my ends are doing so much better and I am not having to get as much trimmed off. My ends are not perfect yet but I'm still working on it, this challenge has definitely helped.

faithVA I'm glad to hear you're making some progress


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Thank You. So Am I.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I let a stylist trim my hair for the first time since my BC. We had a nice convo about exactly what I wanted and I watched in the mirror the whole time. I was happy with the results. I had her do it because I needed more than just a dusting and I wanted to be thorough.

I've also concluded (again) that I have to keep my hair straight more if I want to retain (or even maintain) my length. I've said before that I needed to use heat more regularly, but I always go back to just wearing it natural like I've always done before. My ends really can't take it. I still have plenty of hair, but if I keep it up, I'll have to keep cutting it shorter and shorter. I'm thinking I'll do a low heat press every 2-3 weeks and only use high heat every few months. I'm going to have to figure out some new styles. I love my twists  We'll see if I can stick with the plan this time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Lightly blow dried my hair again today on the low speed w/ a lowest heat setting. My ends still look good, so all is well. Still buttering them daily, applying Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative serum after after wash/cowash and applying the SD's Endtegrity Serum in the mornings before bunning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

3 weeks and some change after my big cut and my ends still look good.  i feel like moisturizing and sealing for the heck of it, but i did that already today.  that would be me just wanting to play in my hair and products.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2013)

Moisturized my ends with Darcy's Shea moisture curl cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Just sealed ends with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Verifen Complex Constant Care for Ends - a bit pricey $16 for a 4 ounce jar


----------



## kxlot79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Better late to the party than never. I've been a little bit stuck at BSL for about 4 months, mostly from being too scissor-happy, more for the aesthetics of full ends than damage/knots. I've got a mess of products to use up before I will allow myself to go shopping.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Natural 
2. Current Hair Length: BSL
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: Keeping them fairly even, keeping away SSKs and splits
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: SnD, regular trims, coconut oil
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: Less frequent unnecessary trims (trimming ends that aren't damaged), more sealing with heavy oils and butters

I intend to be a regular poster.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

^^Welcome. Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I am debating on whether to dust my ends in July or wait until August. I just can't decide  My hair is no where near even in the back so without rollersetting it is going to be hard to dust it. I may just wait until August to do that.

I twisted my hair tonight and I was happy with how my ends felt. I cut out a few SSKs. I tried to cut out more but they were hard to find because of the unevenness of my hair. But I was able to twist easily to the end without having bushy ends even after my hair started to dry. 

For now I think I will just cut SSKs as I find them and try to make it until August for the dusting.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Wash day today, I did a light dusting and I used water (L), Bee Mine luscious (C), sunflower oil (O) and olive butter (B) on my ends only. I really like the olive butter, my ends are looking good and feeling great, i'm currently 15 and a half weeks post.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Rollerset on dry hair. Waiting for my hair to dry. Then will dust my ends. Looks like I need to trim 1/2". But they are much better than the last time i trimmed. i couldn't even comb through my ends last time. Now I can they just look a bit bushy. Will starting dusting on an 8 week schedule now instead of waiting so long.

Will do better with doing my protein treatments and sealing my ends. My ends aren't luscious yet but I am much happier.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm currently using olive butter to seal my ends and I'm really liking it, whenever I take down my bun, my ends feel so soft, this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
natural
2. Current Hair Length
bsb
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends
....I keep expecting to find split ends but I don't..... makes me nervous but other than that no issues out of the usual dryness if m&s is prolonged for too much
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
buns, twists
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
moisturized when needed instead of on a schedule


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I plan to do a light blow out tonight to access my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Killahkurlz said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> natural
> 2. Current Hair Length
> bsb
> ...


 
Welcome Killahkurlz. Doesn't sound like you have problems with your ends but it's never too early to start giving them more attention.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> Welcome @Killahkurlz. Doesn't sound like you have problems with your ends but it's never too early to start giving them more attention.


 
yes, nothing tragic going on with my ends but i'd like to really baby them because I don't plan on trimming often.  I've been watching utube videos of how Indians take care of their hair and a lot smooth their ends with either almond oil or coconut oil very often so I plan on doing that as well.  Of course I don't wash it out like they do but I don't see I think any splits.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I havent been in here in a while but my ends are thriving. I'm supposed to do a dusting in August and I still will only because I was using alot of heat lately and I need to trim just to make sure it stays good. I've discovered that even in the summer I have to heavy seal my ends which is cool because having to do to many different things at different times is too much for me to maintain.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



gbunnie said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> * relaxed
> 
> 2. Current Hair Length
> ...



Welcome gbunnie. It probably was time for a trim. Your ends should feel really good now.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Getting my TU on Saturday so I've been babying my ends and sealing with oil and butter in the hope that I can retain as much as possible when I get the trim. The heat we've been having in London dried out my ends somewhat, pray for me guys.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Dusted my ends Monday. I took off 1/4th of an inch. I plan to dust again in September when I straighten.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Angel of the North

I seen some Olive Butter in the BSS and thought of you. I almost bought it too. But I couldn't justify the purchase. I already have multiple butters in my stash I need to use up.


----------



## kxlot79 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've managed to stay away from my scissors (more or less) since my last trim. My ends feel pretty smooth, so I'm fairly pleased.
I'm very much looking forward to my yearly flat iron (and thorough trim) in December.

via LHCF App


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> Angel of the North
> 
> I seen some Olive Butter in the BSS and thought of you. I almost bought it too. But I couldn't justify the purchase. I already have multiple butters in my stash I need to use up.



EnExitStageLeft you need to get some when you've used up some of your stash, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Slathered my ends in Saravun Broccoli Hair Butter.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My ends are doing much better. I do need to start sealing them mid-week which I have not been doing. I tried some World of Curls Activator or something like that and my hair did not like it. A 1x use of a product can really mess up your hair. I am going to dust mid September to keep them in good shape.

I am using some type of protein on a regular basis and doing weekly DCs. I am retaining fairly well. Hoping to see continual progress for the rest of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Dusted my ends last night. I hate dusting my ends. It's so tedious and seems to take forever. My ends are in pretty good shape comparably to every other trim. I still have a few bad spots as a result of trying to wear a puff while my hair was too short. But I think I was able to keep it to 1/8" to 1/4". 

I will do a protein treatment this weekend to give my hair and ends some strength. I will probably clip a few SSKs this weekend while washing. My products are getting better so I should be able to continue to keep them in good condition.

I am dusting now on a schedule of 8 to 12 weeks. I found trying to wait until I thought I needed to dust resulted in my having to trim more off. 

Maybe I will end 2013 with luscious healthy ends


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

It's been quiet in here for a while. Hopefully everyone's hair is doing well.

The back of my hair is finally long enough to be put into a banana clip. So when I washed Sunday, I put it in a banana clip and put in a mock flat twist. I am finding that isn't a good idea. I don't think my ends are going to be suited to wet buns or doing flat twists on wet hair. My ends need to dry stretched and flat. 

So I twisted my hair in larger twists last night and this morning, I moistened my ends with a little water and sealed with a shea butter blend. I will see how my ends are tonight. I will put in small twists tonight though to get me through the week.


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 26, 2013)

I think my ends are pretty luscious and healthy. I'm in a PS challenge (and have only worn my hair loose about 5 out of the last 120 days). Right now I'm rocking an aging braid set but before this, I had a set of kinky twists. I was really pleased because my ends were completely protected inside the twists (I curled my ends with perm rods right where my natural hair ended). I feel a bit weird about extension styling. On the one hand, my hair is completely protected. On the other hand, I feel like I can't clean/moisturize/seal my hair as effectively. At any rate, I think I experienced a good growth spurt and retained most if not all that length! Yay. 
(Kinky twist set from 55 days ago)


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 26, 2013)

My ends are pretty healthy. Much better than they were before my trim. I trimmed about 3 months ago and started a new regimen, and since then I've had much less issues with ssks, and very few split ends also. I haven't been keeping up with moisturizing and sealing my ends though. I need to be more consistent with that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Yesterday I started sealing my ends with grease. Grease goes on smoother than butter but it is heavy enough. I am also making sure I comb out my ends before twisting my hair up.

I am going to the salon at the end of this month. She will probably say I need 1/2 inch trim. But hopefully with the change in regimen that will be my last trim for several months.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I had an appointment yesterday at a salon to get a rollerset. I thought she was going to have to trim my ends. But she rollerset me and put me under the dryer. So I asked if I was going to need a trim and she said no, I didn't need one. I was shocked. She said if I needed a trim she would have noticed when she put on the end papers. She said they looked good and my hair was healthy. She gave my hair an A+ 

Of course I still think my ends need a dusting and may do so this weekend. I will find out when I did the last one and if it has been 8 weeks I will do it now while my hair is stretched.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I'm glad I post when I trim my ends in this thread because I'm sure not keeping track of it anywhere else. Looked through the thread and found that I dusted my ends exactly 8 weeks ago today  

I will try to dust tonight and should be able to make it through the rest of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

My hair is still stretched from my rollerset so I trimmed my ends today. It has been about 8 weeks. They were looking pretty scraggly. Hopefully with changes in my regimen and with things I have learned I can extend it to 10 weeks.

I am going to try protein every 3 to 4 weeks. I really need to get on a schedule with this. 

Before doing my twists I want to smooth my ends. I may need to comb them but we will see.

Before I comb through my hair I will make sure my ends are moisturized and sealed so the comb glides through.

I will stay away from any type of wet buns  

I will seal my ends with grease or my crisco/whip.

I will moisturize and baggy my hair at least 5x a week to keep my moisture levels up.

Let's see where that gets me in 8 weeks.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just took down my braid set (from my last post) two weeks ago.
I'm not entirely sure what happened to my ends between when I had extensions and the set of braids. Maybe I kept them in too long? Maybe I didn't keep a watchful enough eye on them? 
I have very coily hair, coffee stirer size, and I can easily get it to clump in larger coils by twirling larger sections around my finger. So that's what I did for the 54 individual braids I kept in my hair for almost 8 weeks. Things seemed fine until I took them down. The very tips of many of my braids (the last centimeter or so) were hopelessly knotted and tangled where my only recourse was to cut the knots away.
I suppose I can count this exhaustive S&D as a kind of dusting but now that my hair is out of the braids, I have a number of healthy strands poking out from the pack, looking "scraggly" when really they're just .25" to .5" longer than the hairs close by.
I really dislike this scraggly look but it isn't noticeable unless my hair is in large twists. I haven't decided what to do about this mostly unnoticeable unevenness, especially since my ends are completely healthy now. They just don't look their best to me when stretched out...
**sigh**

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Hi ladies I haven't posted for months but last night I dusted my ends after wash day. I think I have an idea why my ends are the way they are, about 2 years ago, my hair was severely over processed when I tried to do a corrective relaxer 3 times to no avail. I've worked out that the hair that was over processed then would now be growing out as my ends now meaning that the hair is weak and dry. If my theory is correct, I should have beautiful ends again in approximately 1.5-2 years.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

I messed my ends up again somehow  I have been doing search and destroy but some sections have so may splits and some of the splits are really far up the strand. It was taking forever. So I purchased a split ender.

I did a curlformer set and used it tonight. I think we are going to get along just fine  I think before even though I was dusting, I had splits higher than the 1/4 to 1/2 I was taking off so they were just spreading right along. 

I'm doing protein more often and still DCing weekly. I am giving up all combs except when i am styling for a rollerset. 

I still haven't found anything that really seems to seal my ends.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 2, 2013)

faithVA - Have you tried castor oil for your ends? It was the first thing I used, but I kept leaving it to try other things. Nothing else works as well for me though.

I went to the salon a few weeks ago and the stylist actually told me I didn't need a trim. That's never happened to me before, so I feel good that I'm finally on the right track.

I've been sealing only about once a week and keeping my hair in a bun. I wash and blow dry every two weeks to keep my ends from knotting. My retention is much better than last year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



			
				[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];19313899]faithVA - Have you tried castor oil for your ends? It was the first thing I used, but I kept leaving it to try other things. Nothing else works as well for me though.
> 
> I went to the salon a few weeks ago and the stylist actually told me I didn't need a trim. That's never happened to me before, so I feel good that I'm finally on the right track.
> 
> I've been sealing only about once a week and keeping my hair in a bun. I wash and blow dry every two weeks to keep my ends from knotting. My retention is much better than last year.



I did a while back but I will definitely revisit. Are you doing this on wash day? Do you wet your ends first? Do you apply your leave-in first then the castor oil? Ok, I'm really asking for more specifics on how you apply  tia

I used curlformers yesterday and my hair came out really nice. So if I can just get my ends under control I think I have something I can work with in 2014. 

As bad as my ends are now they are so much better than they were last year. I am making strides. I am expecting better retention in 2014


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 2, 2013)

faithVA nadege from RelaxedHairHealth has suggested add a lil extra protein containing products to your ends alone.  Like if you DC add a lil protein condish just to your ends then cover with a moisturizing one. Or find a moisturizer that contains some protein and use that on just your ends. They are the oldest parts of your hair a therefore have the least amount of protein.  Hth


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



lamaria211 said:


> faithVA nadege from RelaxedHairHealth has suggested add a lil extra protein containing products to your ends alone.  Like if you DC add a lil protein condish just to your ends then cover with a moisturizing one. Or find a moisturizer that contains some protein and use that on just your ends. They are the oldest parts of your hair a therefore have the least amount of protein.  Hth



I have actually been doing this more often. I have also been doing more protein in general. I think this is part of the reason my hair is getting better. I will keep working on it though.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought I could get away with not dusting every 6-8 weeks but I discovered my hair responds better to this schedule. So every 8 weeks I am back to dusting. I need to take of 1/4-1/2 inch all over and I will do that over the next few weeks with my lunar schedule. Next dust will be Dec. 4th for length. I did dust on Nov. 30th for length but didn't take enough off. No split ends just a little tangly and crunchy.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



faithVA said:


> I did a while back but I will definitely revisit. Are you doing this on wash day? Do you wet your ends first? Do you apply your leave-in first then the castor oil? Ok, I'm really asking for more specifics on how you apply  tia
> 
> I used curlformers yesterday and my hair came out really nice. So if I can just get my ends under control I think I have something I can work with in 2014.
> 
> As bad as my ends are now they are so much better than they were last year. I am making strides. I am expecting better retention in 2014



faithVA - I used to wet my ends, then I put conditioner or moisturizer on first. Now I'm lazy so I just put the castor oil on my dry ends. Either way works fine for me, so I cut out the extra steps.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



FoxxyLocs said:


> faithVA - I used to wet my ends, then I put conditioner or moisturizer on first. Now I'm lazy so I just put the castor oil on my dry ends. Either way works fine for me, so I cut out the extra steps.



Thank You. I will definitely try this. I didn't have straight castor oil but I had a castor oil blend. I spritzed my ends and then put that on last night.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2013)

I need to join this challenge for 2014. I cut off more of my hair than I wanted to and I need to get diligent about retaining every cm. I hate greasy hair, but I am going to have to get over it. Neither I or anyone else should be playing in my hair anyway.

I will be looking out for the 2014 challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Ogoma said:


> I need to join this challenge for 2014. I cut off more of my hair than I wanted to and I need to get diligent about retaining every cm. I hate greasy hair, but I am going to have to get over it. Neither I or anyone else should be playing in my hair anyway.
> 
> I will be looking out for the 2014 challenge.



Thanks for the reminder Ogoma. I hadn't thought about creating a new challenge for 2014. I'm not sure it even needs to be a challenge, more of a support group. It is usually very quiet in here.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2013)

Maybe we could just keep this one going faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Babygrowth said:


> Maybe we could just keep this one going faithVA



That's a good idea. Maybe I can just get the mods to change the name.


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

*kxlot79 your kinky twists are cute! Before I read your update, I almost thought those were twists on your own hair.*
*I haven't been in here seems like since I joined it.* 

*I've been protective styling a lot too with yarn braids and twists on my own hair. My ends really haven't had the opportunity to be physically damaged, so any frayed ends are probably due from daily wear and tear like detangling and weather elements and all that jazz. But I haven't had problems with my ends though. I keep them moisturized and sealed really good on a wash day, and possibly one to two days out of the week before my next wash day.....which reminds me...... (runs to arsenal of hair supplies and products secret agent style lol)*

*Nothing big, scissors really haven't touched my hair since the last time I trimmed which was like the second week in June I think? I've been trying to keep from cutting because the last time I "trimmed" was more for cosmetic reasons than it was for health. I just like freshly trimmed hair. *

*So my ends have been good for the past 5 months and some days. I may trim when I do a blowdry though. Well, maybe not trim cause it's not horribly neccessary. Maybe "dust" is the term I'm looking for. *


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 3, 2013)

Why thank you! 
I love me some extension twists. But like I said before, I don't feel like all my treatments and such are as effective with them. I admit they do hold up much better and longer than when I do twists on my own hair. Do you feel like your DCs are as effective on your extensions as on your own hair?

Last fall, I self-installed butt length, layered yarn braids. They were super cute and I was crazy about them. They took 23 hours to install but I kept them in for four months. If it wasn't for the matting at my roots, it would've been worth their overstay. I did have good retention though. I will hunt down some pics and attach later. 



Mskraizy said:


> kxlot79 your kinky twists are cute! Before I read your update, I almost thought those were twists on your own hair.



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 3, 2013)

Double post because I don't know how to attach pics to an edited post via the app. 
Also, these yarn braids were a great protective style. I've been too scared to let anyone else do my extensions, so I am highly unlikely to ever go so small and long again. I had good retention with this style and my ends were virtually in the preserved condition pre-installation.

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



kxlot79 said:


> Why thank you!
> I love me some extension twists. But like I said before, I don't feel like all my treatments and such are as effective with them. I admit they do hold up much better and longer than when I do twists on my own hair. *Do you feel like your DCs are as effective on your extensions as on your own hair?*
> 
> Last fall, I self-installed butt length, layered yarn braids. They were super cute and I was crazy about them. They took 23 hours to install but I kept them in for four months. If it wasn't for the matting at my roots, it would've been worth their overstay. I did have good retention though. I will hunt down some pics and attach later.
> ...




*Well, I don't really DC in extension styles.... *


*I have a few times and when I did I just diluted the conditioner with water and sprayed it in my hair, I like overly soaked it. Then I poured some more in my hands and got my edge and nape areas as well as I could. I'm pretty heavy handed so I felt the conditioner got a pretty good way through.*
*
*
*I'd rather DC on loose hair personally. Not even for health reasons or anything, it's just something about me feeling the conditioner soaking through my curls that relaxes me........ I feel really weird for saying that. *


*And your pics look really nice! I love that side braid style!*


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 4, 2013)

I honestly feel like I'm wasting conditioner when my hair is in extensions. And I hate that. 
Also, no matter how much I put on, there's no way for me to be sure if it was too much or not enough until I take my hair down and see what guessing has gotten me.

And don't feel crazy about DCing loose hair. I think you forgot where you're posting...  ITA, especially since how much product I need is a case by case kind of thing. My hair is whimsical like that.

And thanks! My fishtail braids seemed to garner the most attention while I had my yarn braids. I think maybe cause of the multitonal colors I used. 



Mskraizy said:


> Well, I don't really DC in extension styles....
> 
> I have a few times and when I did I just diluted the conditioner with water and sprayed it in my hair
> 
> ...



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



kxlot79 said:


> Double post because I don't know how to attach pics to an edited post via the app.
> Also, these yarn braids were a great protective style. I've been too scared to let anyone else do my extensions, so I am highly unlikely to ever go so small and long again. I had good retention with this style and my ends were virtually in the preserved condition pre-installation.
> 
> Sent using LHCF app



kxlot79 What color did you use?  Looks nice-- like honey brown/blond.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually used 4 different colors/bundles of yarn and manually created the hi-light/low-light effect: black, dark brown, and tan of acrylic Red Heart yarn because I didn't like the effect that the premade tones would've given me. There were two browns: one more golden and the other more chocolaty. The tan yarn was concentrated on the front half of my head.



virtuenow said:


> kxlot79 What color did you use?  Looks nice-- like honey brown/blond.



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

Allandra, pebbles, Will you change the name of this thread to "Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013/2014"  tia


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*

so i usually lurk in here but i wanted to ask a question about ssk's. Has anyone figured out how to keep them to a minimum? or is the only solution to keep getting trims? Because i just went to the salon today for my first press in over 3 years and the stylist cut off more than I anticipated and I know my only issue is with ssk's. I'm not too happy with the length lost but I'm going to try and use this as an opportunity to try and avoid ssk's completely. is that possible?


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 8, 2013)

As far as I know, the only way of avoiding SSKs *completely* is to keep hair stretched 100% of the time. That is impractical for many naturals, so keeping hair stretched for as long as possible, oiling ends a bit more frequently and generously,  and periodic S&D would be my recommendations for reducing SSKS.



JosieLynn said:


> I'm going to try and use this as an opportunity to try and avoid ssk's completely. is that possible?



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 8, 2013)

I might trim a lil before hiding my hair for a month or so


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



Allandra said:


> faithVA
> 
> Done .  .  .



Thank you Allandra


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2013*



JosieLynn said:


> so i usually lurk in here but i wanted to ask a question about ssk's. Has anyone figured out how to keep them to a minimum? or is the only solution to keep getting trims? Because i just went to the salon today for my first press in over 3 years and the stylist cut off more than I anticipated and I know my only issue is with ssk's. I'm not too happy with the length lost but I'm going to try and use this as an opportunity to try and avoid ssk's completely. is that possible?



I am of no help to you. My ends are always a mess.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I know what I did with my ends. They were never great but they were getting better. When I had my analysis in the spring she told me I had an issue with the back. I think i caused damage trying to do a puff when my hair was still to short. That is where I think most of the damage in the back started.

To add to that I think the Mudwash I have been using, while great for my scalp is too alkaline for my hair and has dried out my ends. So no more mudwash on my hair. It is all gone now away. And I will make my own mud in the future and ph balance it. 

So take those bad ends and drying out ends and my combing through splits ends has given me a head full of split ends. Trimming or dusting will not solve the problem because the splits are everywhere. I would probably have to cut back to 2" to get them all. That ain't happening  So I will just have to take my time and dust on a regular schedule and do a search and destroy in the meantime. 

Starting today, I will be doing frequent search and destroys, finger combing and sealing my ends with castor oil. I will moisturize and seal daily or every other day. I hope to cowash weekly to help alleviate some of the dryness. For now I will be wearing my hair out and twisting at night so I can properly moisturize.

My ends look fabulous when wet but horrible when dry. I will continue to stay optimistic though. I sure feel like a slow student.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't want to trim/dust but I did a curlformer set and I could see they had to go. Not only did they look scraggly, they felt really hard. The rest of my hair is very soft. Hopefully, I trimmed enough to stop the damage. It was probably 1/4" to 1/2" in most spots. In some spots in the back, I had to take 1". 

I know my hair is very uneven now. I want to get it evened up when i reach NL.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I didn't want to trim/dust but I did a curlformer set and I could see they had to go. Not only did they look scraggly, they felt really hard. The rest of my hair is very soft. Hopefully, I trimmed enough to stop the damage. It was probably 1/4" to 1/2" in most spots. In some spots in the back, I had to take 1".
> 
> I know my hair is very uneven now. I want to get it evened up when i reach NL.



faithVA - Have you considered a long term PS to help with your retention? Like cornrows or braids for an extended period (with or without extensions), or even locs. Not sure what your ultimate hair goal is, but your hair seems so fragile. I loved my locs when I had them, and retention is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];19348983]faithVA - Have you considered a long term PS to help with your retention? Like cornrows or braids for an extended period (with or without extensions), or even locs. Not sure what your ultimate hair goal is, but your hair seems so fragile. I loved my locs when I had them, and retention is pretty much guaranteed.



My hair does seem fragile doesn't it.  I have considered it and I plan to install some extensions early next year. I just need a long weekend to do it. I wore extensions when I first came to the board. I don't know if I retained any more than usual because I wasn't paying attention. When I took the extensions out though I realized I didn't know what to use on my hair which is why I haven't worn them in a while.

Even though I am struggling, I really do think most of this is just about learning my hair. And putting it up for too long wouldn't help me do that. I am hoping to not need this thread too much longer. 

I am trying the castor oil like you suggested.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool let me know how you like it.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 9, 2013)

faithVA
*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc* Relaxed
*2. Current Hair Length* Bottom half of my hair is armpit. Top half is collar bone.
*3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends* My ends get so dry and I couldn't figure out why until I started trying different types of protective hair style. 
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends* I tried putting my hair in buns, but my ends were still dry. I tried moisturizing and sealing every night, sometimes every other night.  
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends* Just recently, I have started braiding my hair and now they are retaining moisture. I am so excited. I finally got a hair steamer  so I will be incorporating that into my hair reggie. I also plan on sticking to my reggie so that I can be full armpit length. My main goal is to have thicker ends!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome sisters248


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I am going to moisturize daily and see if that helps. i tried this at the beginning of the year but had to stop. Tonight I put AVG/Castor oil mix on my ends, moisturized with Duafe tea and then used AO Gel. 

Hopefully over the next month or two I can figure out how to properly moisturize and seal my hair and with what.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 13, 2013)

Moisturized my hair with motion moisturized oil. Sealed with grapeseed and argon oil. Tomorrow I plan on steaming my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight DC. Tomorrow, I will probably put my hair up for vacation.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm tying to get some healthy hair practices going, so I'd like to join this challenge and hopefully it'll encourage me to stay consistent. This will be my first challenge on here. 

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural 

 2. Current Hair Length 
BSL

3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends 
Split ends, some breakage, and not enough retention

4. What you have tried to improve your ends 
Weekly deep conditioning, which has helped a bit and protective styling

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends  
Regular protein treatments
Styles more appropriate for fine hair
Continue weekly deep conditioning
Moisturize and seal way more often

And I plan to do a good from before this year ends so

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 14, 2013)

So... In addition to having some vacation days coming up, I've decided that it's just too cold outside to be trying to look cute  
I've decided that I'm going to try long term protective styles for all of 2014 (3+ weeks, ideally 30 day styles) and I've gotten my head start by installing 8 chunky cornrows (4 on each side) and (twisting &) Bantu knotting the last 3 inches of hair. I must look a sight when my own mother says to me, "Why do you look like an old lady?" And I have to give a snarky reply to remind myself I'm only in my twenties "It's my disguise!"
Oh well. I've started wearing a hat about 90% of each day. I have on a hat from when I wake up to meet the 15 degree weather, as I continue to freeze my tush off at work and the ride home, then when I get home and put a bonnet on for sleep. The only time I *don't* have on a hat is when I'm showering. So I feel it'd be a waste to do an elaborate hairstyle when I can't even show it off--- or worse: it's so cute, I freeze my tail off just so I CAN show it off.
But anyway, these twisted hanging Bantu knots are going to become a staple for my PSs I think. For my last PS (mini braids), my ends suffered because I braided them all the way to the tips then left them in for almost 8 weeks (*gasp*). My ends have been in a moisturized cocoon of coconut oil for +1week now and when I took them apart to make sure they got cleansed, they were soooo smooth and soft/strong! Yay!!! 
Has anyone ever tried twisted hanging Bantu knots as an extra end protector? This is my first time using them as part of a style instead of as a technique to *achieve* a style. As of now, they invoke a country, kind of Ms Celie feel, but when it gets warmer out, I'm going to figure out a way to incorporate them that's more... erm... sophisticated.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 14, 2013)

Today I had deep conditioned my hair with Queen Helene Cholesterol and L'Oreal ceramide balm. I also added some grape seed oil and almond oil. Then I steamed for 30 minutes. My hair feels amazing. Just waiting for it to finish air drying.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

[USER=1948 said:
			
		

> Super_Hero_Girl[/USER];19374173]I'm tying to get some healthy hair practices going, so I'd like to join this challenge and hopefully it'll encourage me to stay consistent. This will be my first challenge on here.
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> Natural
> ...



Welcome. Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

I am doing my 3rd DC in the past 24 hours. My hair is feeling much better. I will put in extensions tonight to last me through vacation.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.
> 
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. Relaxed
> ...




I am excited to be joining you guys. I've read so many of your posts and can really identify with your issues. My front grows like crazy, and I've had really good retention, but something always seems to happen in the back. 

I will be washing every two weeks instead of weekly. I'm also switching to Wen because I'm tring to avoid a lot of manipulation.  Aphogee 2 min each wash to build up hair from recent under processing. Deep conditioning following every shampooing. 

I am also going to do the inversion challenge. I don't really think that it will work, but I would LOVE  to be wrong.  I already excercise daily and take vitamins. 

Normally I do a 12 week stretch, but I hoping to go to 16 weeks. I can only do the extra time if my ends are in order. I am looking for a new sealer now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I have taken about close to 1in and my ends look better. My next dusting will be in January/February when I find the new lunar hair chart and before I install a protective style.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2013)

[USER=17029 said:
			
		

> Pennefeather[/USER];19379947]I am excited to be joining you guys. I've read so many of your posts and can really identify with your issues. My front grows like crazy, and I've had really good retention, but something always seems to happen in the back.
> 
> I will be washing every two weeks instead of weekly. I'm also switching to Wen because I'm tring to avoid a lot of manipulation.  Aphogee 2 min each wash to build up hair from recent under processing. Deep conditioning following every shampooing.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge. We must have the same head. My front is easy to deal with, the back, she is very irritable.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 15, 2013)

FaithVA, 

Are you in northern VA?  I could use a new hairdresser?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2013)

[USER=17029 said:
			
		

> Pennefeather[/USER];19381053]FaithVA,
> 
> Are you in northern VA?  I could use a new hairdresser?



No I'm not. I'm about 2 hours out. I was considering going to this lady on yt, http://www.youtube.com/user/naturalhairnskincare?feature=g-high-u,
when my hair gets longer. I haven't researched her yet.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2013)

Pennefeather said:


> FaithVA,
> 
> Are you in northern VA?  I could use a new hairdresser?



I forgot you are relaxed. There should be some post around here of relaxed ladies in NoVa for salons. When I get a chance tomorrow I will see what I can find.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 16, 2013)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: *Relaxed*
2. Current Hair Length: *Waist Length (but probably cutting off a few inches)*
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: *Chronic split ends*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: 
*Sealing (no difference regardless of how light/heavy the oil/serum/"other" is)
Longterm bunning (only exacerbated the problem)
More protein*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*My whole approach this stretch will be to reduce manipulation...including less protective styling, less combing, less moisture, less protein...just leaving my hair alone and giving it time to just *be*

Shampooing only 2x a month
Protein DC only 1x a month
Moisturizing only 1-3x a week
Finger comb nightly, comb 1x a week
Less tight protective styling, more loose low manipulation styles
Crosswrap/braid hair nightly
*


----------



## spellinto (Dec 16, 2013)

I've recently trimmed off a chunk of my ends so they look more blunt and uniform.  I have no idea how much I've cut off (I really don't pay attention to cm or in...) but I haven't lost any noticeable length.  I think I like the blunt look better than having long uneven ends.  I'm afraid to wash and air dry though because I don't want my ends to look frazzled again


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

spellinto said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: *Relaxed*
> 2. Current Hair Length: *Waist Length (but probably cutting off a few inches)*
> 3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends: *Chronic split ends*
> 4. What you have tried to improve your ends:
> ...



Welcome to the thread.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd like to join!

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:* Natural

*2. Current Hair Length:* Very uneven, from necklength at crown, to APL on sides to chin length in front. Also very tangly.

*3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends:* Want to keep them healthy as I (slowly) trim to an even length.

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends:* I try to seal the ends regularly

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends:* Regular conditioning, rollerset, m&s

Hoping to pick up tips from you ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am going to moisturize daily and see if that helps. i tried this at the beginning of the year but had to stop. Tonight I put AVG/Castor oil mix on my ends, moisturized with Duafe tea and then used AO Gel.
> 
> Hopefully over the next month or two I can figure out how to properly moisturize and seal my hair and with what.



this winter i am using qhemet biologics Alma and Olive heavy cream to moisturize and the twisting butter to seal.  my hair really feels nice.  i just hate that my baby likes to pull and try to snatch out my hair!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2013)

[USER=223904 said:
			
		

> sissimpson[/USER];19389603]I'd like to join!
> 
> *1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:* Natural
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;19389919[/USER]]this winter i am using qhemet biologics Alma and Olive heavy cream to moisturize and the twisting butter to seal.  my hair really feels nice.  i just hate that my baby likes to pull and try to snatch out my hair!



I don't think I've seen your hair in a while. Be glad that you have hair for your baby to pull. And that baby love helps your hair grow faster


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yesterday I cowashed with suave naturals. This morning I moisturized and seal with motions lotion oil and grape seed and  argan oil.


----------



## spellinto (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a happy update and a disappointing update to share today

Disappointing: I washed my hair yesterday and now my ends look sparse.  They don't necessarily look split, just "weathered" and less thick than the rest of my hair.  Looks like I may have to keep on trimming

Happy: I made one small change to help me feel better about my hair.  I was using a mixed knit scrunchie to make my buns/ponytails, but I've changed to an elastic stretchy headband after seeing my favorite hair youtuber Onika (Shorty2Sweet59) use one to create her bun.  I'm excited to see how it will work overtime, but at least my hair won't get caught in the fabric scrunchies anymore. (Yes I know satin ones exist, but I hate them because they have no hold)


----------



## cubanspice (Dec 19, 2013)

I really need to join this challenge because this is where most of my problems lie.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bagging my hair tonight!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 24, 2013)

Please SIGN ME UP!!! LOL---this is my second challenge and I'm committing.  

 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc. - I am Natural and use the Global Keratin Treatment system
2. Current Hair Length - shoulder length
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends - No current issues other than wanting to retain and reduce split ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - Moisturize and seal daily and protective styles
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - I am going to be committed and consistent with my regime AND stop using heat so often.  

Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating at least 1x a month - I can commit to posting at least 1 x per month.
__________________

*Last relaxer: 2009 BABY!!! *


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know you wanted us to post 1x/month, so here I go.  I am focused on altogether completely and gently finger detangling.  I am getting better and better each week to ensure maximum retention.  Last week I was successful at being more gentle w/my back area.  Next week I will focus on being more gentle at the front-sides of my hair (the unicorn crowns). This means slowing down, and loosening my grip-- and working out the knot before I "fan"-n pull.  Also, I will be better at not popping ends in the back.  I want ZERO pops, and I mean it.  So that means taking more breaks (stop getting impatient)


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 24, 2013)

Eta: each week I give myself a new assignment to improve my retention.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 24, 2013)

My hair wants you to adopt it.

In my head, I think this. Then my hands start cramping up and it's like Rice Crispies over here. I gotta up my game for 2014!



virtuenow said:


> I want ZERO pops, and I mean it.  So that means taking more breaks (stop getting impatient)


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 29, 2013)

It's great to see so many new comers to the group, I'm looking forward to picking up some tips.

Thank you faithVA for rolling over the challenge, I too hope I won't need it for too much longer.

virtuenow that's an excellent idea re: assignments to improve retention, I think that I will have to join you on that. Patience will be my first step.

My update:
Got a TU on the 21st of December with a trim of about an inch or just over, for the first time my stylist had to give me a trim sitting on a stool :woohoo2: however I don't think I've quite made BSL I look like I'm still an inch away but I will do a proper length on my next wash day. My ends are looking healthy at the moment but I don't know how long that's gonna last. 

From the next wash day I will be upping my game back to M & S my ends,  speaking of which all this talk of caster oil is making me want to revisit it, I didn't like it for my hair it is too thick and makes my hair limp and greasy but it may just do the trick for my ends. On a side note does anyone use JBCO on their ends? How does it compare to the normal caster oil?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

^^ You are welcome

I am setting my focus forward and ridding my mind of the disasters of 2013. Woosah. This weekend I started working on my hair recovery. I took out my extensions and my hair didn't feel too bad. 

I did an oil treatment Friday Night. Yesterday I shampooed and DCd for a few hours. I followed that with an overnight DC to see if I can boost the moisture in my hair. I think my hair could suck up a pound of conditioner.

After rinsing, I am trying oil and leave-in on one side and leave-in and oil on the other. I then spritzed with water, put a leave-in and castor oil on my ends and a curling cream to flat twist. Flat twist always show me the condition of my ends.

Over the next few weeks I will be doing a combination of daily moisturizing and sealing, cowashing and extended DCs to boost my moisture. Hopefully, I can have a full recovery of my ends by the end of February.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes I think that we try too many new things at the same time. It can be hard to determine which ones are really helpful and neutral or even harmful to our hair.

My new things this month were switching to Wen to encourage low manipulation with my shampoos.  I think that I have been so aggressive cleaning my hair that I encouraged knots and snarls. I also picked up a few new conditioners to try cowashing. 

I also am trying oil rinses.  The first one didn't help with detangling, but I am going to give it another try before saying that they don't work for me. I tried EVOO yesterday, and will coconut oil a try next week. 

I think that the Shea butter is really giving me a nice seal for my ends. Still interested  in experimenting with other butters. I am waiting for my mango butter to arrive, so that is can combine the two of them.

Also looking for a good  detangling leave in.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 29, 2013)

I cut about a inch off yesterday. I'm done until FEB. thats my next dusting session.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 30, 2013)

Joining!

1. Are you relaxed, texla*xed, natural*, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length *I'll have to wash and straighten to tell. I'll be back.*
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends *Thin*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends *Yes but before I didn't have the cure, now I do, vitamin d deficiency*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends *Get sunlight daily - take vit d daily - reduce carbs- Nightly: moisturize, tuck in for protection, silk scarf nightly, every 2 months dust*


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 30, 2013)

@Pennefeather The best detangler around. For extra, apply an oil, any cheap veg oil from the grocery store will do, apply it plentifully on top of this (Idk using  oil before and after using this may work also just be creative) and after getting from under the dryer with a plastic cap for at least 30 minutes rinse under running light warm water. Hair will detangle like silk.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

^^Thanks for the tip.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

Wearing a flat twist out today. My ends look a little better. I am still clipping splits/knots where my ends catch. I still have some but it isn't as bad as it was weeks ago. 

I'm thinking tonight I will apply a moisturizer, spritz with water and seal my ends with castor oil to see how that works out for me. Since my hair is looking better in flat twist I will stick with that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Wearing a flat twist out today. My ends look a little better. I am still clipping splits/knots where my ends catch. I still have some but it isn't as bad as it was weeks ago.
> 
> I'm thinking tonight I will apply a moisturizer, spritz with water and seal my ends with castor oil to see how that works out for me. Since my hair is looking better in flat twist I will stick with that.



faithVA 

How do you do this wearing a twist out. I want to do the same but what's your method? Do you do a section at a time then retwist? My inquiring ends want to know. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

[USER=343861 said:
			
		

> cwmarie[/USER];19446789]faithVA
> 
> How do you do this wearing a twist out. I want to do the same but what's your method? Do you do a section at a time then retwist? My inquiring ends want to know. Lol



Do you mean how do I moisturize and seal wearing a twist out? If so, I take the section of hair that I m going to make a twist, then I will apply the moisturizer to it, spritz it with water and then apply the castor oil just to the ends of that section. Then I twist it. And I clip any splits while I am handling that section. 

By the end of the day my hair has started to frizz so I don't worry about trying to preserve anything. My hair also easily defines, so as long as I'm not using the wrong product (too much glycerin), the water spritz will help to set it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Do you mean how do I moisturize and seal wearing a twist out? If so, I take the section of hair that I m going to make a twist, then I will apply the moisturizer to it, spritz it with water and then apply the castor oil just to the ends of that section. Then I twist it. And I clip any splits while I am handling that section.
> 
> By the end of the day my hair has started to frizz so I don't worry about trying to preserve anything. My hair also easily defines, so as long as I'm not using the wrong product (too much glycerin), the water spritz will help to set it.



faithVA 

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 2, 2014)

My hair is in need of some serious TLC, I've neglected my hair for the last 2 weeks and my ends are starting to look dry. I'm not ready to have wash day yet as I'm still sick with the flu, but I'm desperate to do a length check  I may just add a bit of moisturiser and grapeseed oil and blow it out to do a quick LC


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

I have been moisturizing my hair daily with CD Hair Milk and flat twisting. I diluted it last night with a lot of water and this seems to work better on my hair. I am still snipping splits as I run across them. Fortunately, I am finding less and less. January will be daily moisturizing and weekly cowashing. I will do a curlformer set at the end of the month and use my split ender. Hopefully with January Growth, daily moisturizing and a split ender trim, I will have a nice looking head of hair in February.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 2, 2014)

Question- I got a blowout and a trim in October, I go to my stylist in December and she says I have split ends, mind you between October and December I was in a sew in. Is she scissor happy? Or is it possible for me to have a whole head full of split ends with out any manipulation?
Thanks!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 2, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Question- I got a blowout and a trim in October, I go to my stylist in December and she says I have split ends, mind you between October and December I was in a sew in. Is she scissor happy? Or is it possible for me to have a whole head full of split ends with out any manipulation? Thanks!



I would look at my ends myself and see. The only way I can think of is if your ends were super dry while in the sew in and you never moisturized them.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 2, 2014)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I would look at my ends myself and see. The only way I can think of is if your ends were super dry while in the sew in and you never moisturized them.



Yep you right. I wasn't moisturIzing like I used to.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 2, 2014)

sugarbaybie said:


> @Pennefeather The best detangler around. For extra, apply an oil, any cheap veg oil from the grocery store will do, apply it plentifully on top of this (Idk using  oil before and after using this may work also just be creative) and after getting from under the dryer with a plastic cap for at least 30 minutes rinse under running light warm water. Hair will detangle like silk.




*Yaaasss! I totally forgot about this! This product gave me some of the BEST braidouts especially on blow dried hair. THAT'S what I need to go and get! *


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 2, 2014)

*I just trimmed my hair like....what? I think a week ago. Yeah, the last time I deep conditioned.

I think I'm gonna make 2014 the year of trims for me. I know it sounds conflicting to hair growth but I'm just looking at all the over-trimming I did this year because I wanted to keep the cosmetic look of healthy, crisp looking ends. So I figured maybe every 2 months or so, trim off 1/4 of an inch no matter if my ends need it or not. I figured that within a year, I'll only take off 1.5 inches compared to the 4 or 5 inches I took off this year. Granted, 3 of those inches NEEDED to come off, but the last 2 was mainly for the cosmetic look and I don't want to do that again.

I figure if I trim more frequently but trim less every session, I'll retain more of my growth and keep my hair healthy so that I won't have the constant urge to take scissors to my hair and hack away. Cause when I see my ends start to taper and thin out, I'm looking for my scissors like it's crack or something. LMBO! And they don't even have to have splits or ssk's.

I just want to reach a happy and healthy waist length, not a straggly, see-through waist length. I want my ends to retain so much thickness and for me, trims are of the greatest asset to me. So come....the end of February? I shall be doing another small trim. =)

HHG ladies!!*


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Jan 2, 2014)

Currently deep conditioning and catching up on Homeland.

Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

I misted and moisturized my hair and flat twisted it up for the night. Have been moisturizing nightly since Sunday. Hopefully I will shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 2, 2014)

Super_Hero_Girl said:


> Currently deep conditioning and catching up on Homeland.  Sent from my iPhone 9s



Ohhhh that show is so good. I am completely caught up. Love Claire Danes character... It's written like a male character.

So I'm going to start back using my applicator bottle filled with oils so I won't have split ends when I take down this sew in.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 3, 2014)

I went for a dominican blowout and my ends were yucky. See pic below 



Sooo I let her cut it. This is after she cut it.



I know there is nothing I can do about it now. 
But did she cut too much? I just was not sure about how much to cut. I knew my ends were bad ( I had been transitioning) but since this was the first time I had my hair straightened I didn't know how much would be too much.

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I went for a dominican blowout and my ends were yucky. See pic below
> 
> Sooo I let her cut it. This is after she cut it.
> 
> ...



it looks great to me. nice and thick and your hair has a bump at the ends so its longer than the pic you posted


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I went for a dominican blowout and my ends were yucky. See pic below
> 
> View attachment 240569
> 
> ...



I don't know if she cut too much but I think it will definitely help with your retention. It looks like she still kept you in range of your next hair goal.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 3, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I went for a dominican blowout and my ends were yucky. See pic below
> 
> View attachment 240569
> 
> ...



Adiatasha I fully understand the need for great looking ends. It probably feels like she took off more than she actually did and your hair is looking great. Depending on how often you need to trim the amount the stylist took off, it may be quicker/easier for you to get to your desired length and then trim and maintain your desired look for your ends, but that's only if the big trims bother you.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 3, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> Adiatasha I fully understand the need for great looking ends. It probably feels like she took off more than she actually did and your hair is looking great. Depending on how often you need to trim the amount the stylist took off, it may be quicker/easier for you to get to your desired length and then trim and maintain your desired look for your ends, but that's only if the big trims bother you.



Your right. Little snippets here and there isn't going to cut it (pun intended). The ends were bad and they had to go. But if I never plan on straightening my hair, how will I know how much to trim? I don't want to rely on straight hair in order to cut off bad ends.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 3, 2014)

Adiatasha 

When I get my trims on TU day, my stylist will always give me the blunt look that she knows I love minus the thin ends and that's my starting point. Over time, with shedding, splits, elements and such the ends will get thinner and start to look worse for wear. She usually takes off 1-2 inches.

My hair grows naturally in layers, I prefer a blunt cut but I don't mind a U or even a V shape to my ends. If I am not planning on wearing my hair down between touch ups (usually the colder months), I'm not too bothered by what the shape of my ends look like, or if my ends have gotten thinner over the period of my stretch (4 months) I will dust randomly maybe do a couple s & d's, this gives me the look of healthy ends, even when my ends start to look thin.

If it's a warmer time of year and I'm more likely to wear my hair down, I want my ends to be on point, I'm more careful about the way I dust my hair, aiming to maintain my blunt look and I use my splitender more frequently to catch any mid-strand splits. The amount I take off will depend on any splits and the overall look of my ends in this instance.

I think how you determine how much to cut will depend on the condition of your hair and the look you are trying to achieve. If you don't mind thinner ends or not having a blunt cut you could try S & D.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 7, 2014)

My ends are looking and feeling dry so I'm babying them and m & s'ing 2 x per day. This morning I moisturised with Bee Mine deja's milk and sealed with the Mizani supreme oil, will use the same combination for rest of the week and see how it goes, if I like it I may continue, if not I'm gonna move on to avocado oil or carrot oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

I am misting and sealing my hair every night and retwisting. I used Natty Mist tonight, sealed my strands with hazelnut oil and sealed my ends with Natty Butter. I hope I can tell the difference when it dries. So far everything I have tried, my hair still felt very dry when it dried. I am focusing more on the ph of products now. 

For right now I have my hair in twist and am wigging it. I don't think I can wear wigs every week though so I may put in flat twist extensions this weekend and alternate.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally trimmed my ends today!  Photos are attached   They aren't perfect, but at least they're more uniform now.  My hair feels much softer and tangle-free because of it.  I trimmed a considerable amount off (don't know how many inches) but that's OK because I'm more concerned about health than length at this point.  (As long as I'm BSL or longer I'm okay!)

I love Mskraizy 's post about frequent trimming.  Trimming small amounts frequently is a great idea IMO.  I'm going by the timeline of dusting every 6 weeks (although this time around, I cut off more hair than what's typical to dust, but it was definitely needed).  I will lengthen the amount of time in between dustings if my ends start to show an overall improvement.  I'm all for thick & healthy ends at WL too!


----------



## spellinto (Jan 7, 2014)

How do you all protect your ends when you clarify? Do you use clarifying shampoos or other alternatives? I notice that if a shampoo is too drying/stripping my ends scream bloody murder!


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 7, 2014)

spellinto said:


> How do you all protect your ends when you clarify? Do you use clarifying shampoos or other alternatives? I notice that if a shampoo is too drying/stripping my ends scream bloody murder!



Clarifying shampoo's are hair suicide for my already dry natured hair...  I don't do them.  If your hair feels that bad, its a sign you also should not do them.  The last time I did one, I highly diluted it in an applicator bottle (8oz water, 2 squirts shampoo), and put it on my pre-pooed hair (i.e. do not rinse the pre-poo off first) and my hair survived.  Oil rinses and/or mud washes are better (safer) and more effective ways to pull out impurites from hair and "clarify".


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA did you (and other ladies) graduate from the Crown & Edges challenge.  I didn't hear of everyone's progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];19492475]faithVA did you (and other ladies) graduate from the Crown & Edges challenge.  I didn't hear of everyone's progress.



I don't think most of us updated. And I decided not to host the challenge this year. I am still working on my crown but not hosting a thread focusing on it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2014)

spellinto said:


> How do you all protect your ends when you clarify? Do you use clarifying shampoos or other alternatives? I notice that if a shampoo is too drying/stripping my ends scream bloody murder!



I use Elucence and it is very gentle to my hair but I always prepoo with a DC first.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

I rarely clarify but next time I do or do a protein treatment I will be applying a heavy layer of oil and conditioner to my ends prior to using either.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Last week I had a flexi rod set done…what a disaster! The amount of hairspray and gel that was put on my hair left it in a tangled mess. I broke down and washed the $55 style out --- my ends were breaking off because all of the gel that she "sealed" with. I did a shampoo/wash and put some deep masque shea conditioner on my hair (never using that again btw as my hair felt like a rat's nest afterwards). The whole point of having the roller set done was for protective styling…looks like I did more damage then anything as my hair looks TERRIBLE! After washing it last night I slathered coconut oil all over it--covered my hair and went to sleep. My hair feels okay…but looks awful. Not sure what to do at this point. It's in a pony tail right now…and it can stay there as far as I'm concerned. Feeling pretty discouraged right now...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Jace032000;19498993[/USER]]Last week I had a flexi rod set done…what a disaster! The amount of hairspray and gel that was put on my hair left it in a tangled mess. I broke down and washed the $55 style out --- my ends were breaking off because all of the gel that she "sealed" with. I did a shampoo/wash and put some deep masque shea conditioner on my hair (never using that again btw as my hair felt like a rat's nest afterwards). The whole point of having the roller set done was for protective styling…looks like I did more damage then anything as my hair looks TERRIBLE! After washing it last night I slathered coconut oil all over it--covered my hair and went to sleep. My hair feels okay…but looks awful. Not sure what to do at this point. It's in a pony tail right now…and it can stay there as far as I'm concerned. Feeling pretty discouraged right now...



 I had my hair rollerset at the end of October and my hair went into rebellion. Just keep babying your hair until she recovers. Try some extended DCs and make sure you moisturize and seal your ends nightly.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you so much---there will definitely be a lot of babying here lol. I'm going to take my hair out of this pony tail and give it some TLC…*sigh*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Jace032000;19499515[/USER]]Thank you so much---there will definitely be a lot of babying here lol. I'm going to take my hair out of this pony tail and give it some TLC…*sigh*



You caught it early, so your recovery should be quick.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 9, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Last week I had a flexi rod set done…what a disaster! The amount of hairspray and gel that was put on my hair left it in a tangled mess. I broke down and washed the $55 style out --- my ends were breaking off because all of the gel that she "sealed" with. I did a shampoo/wash and put some deep masque shea conditioner on my hair (never using that again btw as my hair felt like a rat's nest afterwards). The whole point of having the roller set done was for protective styling…looks like I did more damage then anything as my hair looks TERRIBLE! After washing it last night I slathered coconut oil all over it--covered my hair and went to sleep. My hair feels okay…but looks awful. Not sure what to do at this point. It's in a pony tail right now…and it can stay there as far as I'm concerned. Feeling pretty discouraged right now...



Oh wow, I wish your hair the best during it's recovery!  It will get better!


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey ladies---thank you. I broke down and did a honey/olive oil treatment today…I only left it on my hair for 15 mins…but it worked a miracle! My hair feels soo much better. I then detangled in the shower and once I got out put some Cocoa Curls on my hair (a random product I bought on Amazon which turned out to be AMAZING). I slicked my hair into two buns and it now has a beautiful soft wave to it. The Cocoa Curls has silicones in -- my hair loves silicones…but too much of it has the opposite affect.
__________________


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been using a new product on my ends by Garnier 
AQUA / WATER / EAU, POLYACRYLAMIDE, PHENOXYETHANOL, AMODIMETHICONE, PARFUM / FRAGRANCE, C13-14 ISOPARAFFIN, ISOPROPYL MYRISTATE, PYRUS MALUS EXTRACT / APPLE FRUIT EXTRACT, LAURETH-7, XYLOSE, TRIDECETH-6, CITRIC ACID, NIACINAMIDE, PYRIDOXINE HCI, LINACOOL, COCOS NUCIFERA OIL / COCONUT OIL, THEOBROMA GRANDIFLORUM SEED BUTTER, SACCHARUM OFFICINARUM EXTRACT / SUGAR CANE EXTRACT / EXTRAIT DE CANNE A SUCRE, LIMONENE, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, BENZYL ALCOHOL, BENZYL SALICYLATE, HYDROLYZED CORN PROTEIN, HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN, HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN, CITRONELLOL, CI 19140 / YELLOW 5, CITRUS MEDICA LIMONUM PEEL EXTRACT / LEMON PEEL EXTRACT, CI 15985 / YELLOW 6, CAMELLIA SINENSIS LEAF EXTRACT, CI 17200 / RED 33, SODIUM HYDROXIDE


So far I like it


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Hey ladies---thank you. I broke down and did a honey/olive oil treatment today…I only left it on my hair for 15 mins…but it worked a miracle! My hair feels soo much better. I then detangled in the shower and once I got out put some Cocoa Curls on my hair (a random product I bought on Amazon which turned out to be AMAZING). I slicked my hair into two buns and it now has a beautiful soft wave to it. The Cocoa Curls has silicones in -- my hair loves silicones…but too much of it has the opposite affect.
> __________________



I saw that cocoa curls in the bss Saturday. Everytime I see it I am tempted to buy it. But I stay away from silicone. Staying from silicone keeps a lot more money in my pocket


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Today was my first day using it---I really like it but now I've been up researching silicones…..I don't want to make my head a silicone junkie lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I have cowashed more often this week and my hair is feeling a bit better. My ends slightly better. I bit the bullet and dusted them to see if I can stop the breakage. Somehow I am going to make SL this year with healthy ends.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have cowashed more often this week and my hair is feeling a bit better. My ends slightly better. I bit the bullet and dusted them to see if I can stop the breakage. Somehow I am going to make SL this year with healthy ends.



faithVA, I really feel for you. You are working so hard to stop those split ends.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Last week I had a flexi rod set done…what a disaster! The amount of hairspray and gel that was put on my hair left it in a tangled mess. I broke down and washed the $55 style out --- my ends were breaking off because all of the gel that she "sealed" with. I did a shampoo/wash and put some deep masque shea conditioner on my hair (never using that again btw as my hair felt like a rat's nest afterwards). The whole point of having the roller set done was for protective styling…looks like I did more damage then anything as my hair looks TERRIBLE! After washing it last night I slathered coconut oil all over it--covered my hair and went to sleep. My hair feels okay…but looks awful. Not sure what to do at this point. It's in a pony tail right now…and it can stay there as far as I'm concerned. Feeling pretty discouraged right now...



Jace032000, I bet that you used Shea Moisture deep treatment masque. I used it for the second time today, and it's going into the trash. I don't think that it does a good job of moisturizing, even when I added additional olive oil. I'm glad the honey and oil worked for you. 

Sorry that you ended up wasting money for your hairstyle. I stopped using hairspray years ago because it dries and breaks my hair. I rarely use gel for the same reason.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

[USER=17029 said:
			
		

> Pennefeather[/USER];19509567]faithVA, I really feel for you. You are working so hard to stop those split ends.



I really am. Can you wave a magic wand and make them go away?


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 11, 2014)

My ends feel and look so dry, I decided to LCO my ends tonight.

L = aphogee green tea constructor layered with aphogee provitamin leave-in
C = bee mine deja's milk
O = avocado oil

I babied my ends and they look and feel great but I will wait and see how it goes tomorrow, if they are still dry I will add some butter to my LCO method. I am considering baggying my ends with conditioner for a couple of hours and then sealing with an oil. I may do that later on in the week.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

angel_of_the_north

 Hey girlie! Where have you been?


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Jace032000, I bet that you used Shea Moisture deep treatment masque. I used it for the second time today, and it's going into the trash. I don't think that it does a good job of moisturizing, even when I added additional olive oil. I'm glad the honey and oil worked for you.
> 
> Sorry that you ended up wasting money for your hairstyle. I stopped using hairspray years ago because it dries and breaks my hair. I rarely use gel for the same reason.



Yes---I did use the Shea Moisture deep treatment mask---and it is going into the trash too unless someone wants it…just pm me lol.  Hairspray/gel---trash too and I'll tell my stylist never again!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft  I've been MIA for a few months RL started to get all crazy on me but I've gotten a handle on it and I'm back. I mean business and I want to see WL and beyond by the end of next year .

I took my bun down this morning and my ends were moist and looking good compared to how it has been, I was really pleased with the results. I'm gonna follow the same process tonight, it seems like I'm on to a good thing. I've also ordered 4 silk hair bonnets so I'm hoping that they're going to help with both moisture and length retention.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 12, 2014)

_(copied from my Nail You Reg. Challenge post)_

I tried a new way of airdrying today.  Twisted & clipped my ends in two sections to my temples and tied down my ends, edges, and nape with a satin scarf, leaving my roots and length to dry.  It looked a little silly but when I took it all down, my roots had dried nicely and my ends didn't dry out.  I  how my texture looked too! I'll have to keep testing this method for consistency though.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 12, 2014)

I tweaked my shea butter to add avocado butter to it and some additional pumpkin oil.  Heavy sealing to my ends.  I now have shea, coconut , mango, and avocado butter plus olive, grapeseed, almond, and pumpkin oil in the mix.  I'm having fun!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2014)

Used a little protein today. Hopefully I can maintain my ends because I'm loving them right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

I have my hair in flat twist extensions and am spritzing twice a day with my marshmallow balm spritz. I will take them out this weekend and put in puffy twists.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 13, 2014)

I would like to join this thread. Sorry I do not have a more recent pic. I just got a touch up this past weekend where my stylist cut 1.5 inches of bad/friend ends . Even though I was disappointed, I knew in my heart that the ends had to go . I had been holding on to them for too long and they were cramping my style. I must admit that I stopped DCing 2x a week when I got busy with my new job and I can definitely see the impact of that.

Plan

I plan to condition my ends each night before I tie my head.
I plan to give away all products that do not have glycerine as the 1st/2nd ingredient
I plans to DC 2x per week as I had been doing prior to starting my job in Spring of last year. 
I plan on checking in often with this thread and the DC thread in order to remain accountable.
My goal is to see a major improvement on the quality of my ends by my next touch up/texturizer in 4 months

Happy to share ideas with everyone


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

[USER=34971 said:
			
		

> Lisaaa Bonet[/USER];19520411]I would like to join this thread. Sorry I do not have a more recent pic. I just got a touch up this past weekend where my stylist cut 1.5 inches of bad/friend ends . Even though I was disappointed, I knew in my heart that the ends had to go . I had been holding on to them for too long and they were cramping my style. I must admit that I stopped DCing 2x a week when I got busy with my new job and I can definitely see the impact of that.
> 
> Plan
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread. Your hair looks very nice


----------



## spellinto (Jan 14, 2014)

_(Copied from my Nail Your Reg. post)_

My wash days might take a turn for the better  This is my second time trying my new airdrying method and I am very pleased with the results.  I probably should test for consistency a bit more before I call it a "staple" method but I'm really excited about the results.  *My ends actually looked really nice when all the water evaporated from my hair!*  That is huge for me; I've tried to achieve healthy ends from airdrying for SO long and I may finally be on the right track.  Again, I need to test it out more for consistent results but I am _very_ happy with my results this time around


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 14, 2014)

I would like to join as well. Having health HL ends is my ultimate goal. Currently I have two layers, the top is about an inch from WSL and the bottom is at HL. 

My plan is to keep growing, make sure my hair is getting enough moisture and trimming the bottom layer at least once every 3 - 4 months, and the shorter layer every 6 months.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while. My ends are still doing well. I'm still wearing hair straight and bunning, and using castor oil to seal my ends 1-2x/week. My retention for the second half of last year was pretty good, so I'm hoping to keep that going. I'm happy to have a simple regimen that works.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 15, 2014)

spellinto said:


> _(Copied from my Nail Your Reg. post)_
> 
> My wash days might take a turn for the better  This is my second time trying my new airdrying method and I am very pleased with the results.  I probably should test for consistency a bit more before I call it a &quot;staple&quot; method but I'm really excited about the results.  *My ends actually looked really nice when all the water evaporated from my hair!*  That is huge for me; I've tried to achieve healthy ends from airdrying for SO long and I may finally be on the right track.  Again, I need to test it out more for consistent results but I am _very_ happy with my results this time around



spellinto that's good, what is your new airdrying method?


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 16, 2014)

My ends are feeling better but they're still not looking great. I have started to heavy seal again with butters and continue to baby my ends, according to my new trimming schedule I am due to dust my ends on the 1st of February.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugh, I straightened my hair yesterday, and the longest layer ends are frazzled. I think it's partially due to the way I straightened because I used curlformers first and they tangle up the hair (won't do that again). Anyways, I'm going to trim an inch in March. I'm looking at the ends now and there are actually no split ends, so I guess it's not as bad as it seems, but maybe I'll start deep conditioning under the dryer for some extra moisture. Also, before I wash, I'm going to make some time to dust my ends really well, especially in the crown area.

Well, I'm off to read the rest of this thread and see what solutions you ladies have found.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2014)

I am testing out adjusting the ph of my products to see if that has an impact on my hair. I am also drying my hair under the dryer instead of letting it air dry. I changed up a lot of things this wash day. 1. I washed with Natty ACV mist  2: Spritzed my hair with the Natty ACV mist after I applied my leave-in  3. Drying my hair under the dryer.

So far my hair feels better than it usually does.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 17, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> spellinto that's good, what is your new airdrying method?



virtuenow

First I wrap my hair in a t-shirt just until the excess water is gone.  I don't leave it on too long or my ends will dry out.  Then I apply my creamy leave-in to my ends.    
I twist and pin my ends in two sections to my temples and tie down my ends, edges, and nape with a satin scarf.   I do not take my scarf and pins down until my roots are almost completely dry. The rest of my hair is usually at least 60% dry at this point.
Next I apply my leave ins in four sections.  I only use a dime-to-quarter sized amount of creamy leave-in and two drops of oil to seal (any more and my hair feels weighed down).  I finger detangle and fluff through each section after I moisturize and seal it to encourage it to dry a bit more.
Afterwards, I pin the ends of my hair altogether on the top of my head and tie down with a scarf.  My hair dries further and feels even softer once I take it down.  When I'm sure my hair is fully dry and detangled to my liking, I proceed to crosswrap/style. Viola!

I'm still testing it out but I've had positive results thus far .


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 29, 2014)

Had my Keratin Treatment touchup a couple of weeks ago and you can tell I desperately need a trim.  Tell me why I'm trying to hang on to these ends?? LOL!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2014)

I need this challenge in my life. I have 4b natural heat trained hair. My current length is apl. My ends seem thick and really healthy, but I have short stramds (2inches) all over my head from postpartum shedding and breakage. The short strands give me lots of volume, but i want the short strands to catch up with the longer strands. This might take over a year to do. I plan to trim every 6 months until my halo catches up

Right now im hiding my hair in a wig. I moisturize daily with aloe juice and glycerin. Twice a week I add a creamy leave in and a generous amount of olive oil. I will straighten my hair again in March. Depending on the condition of my ends I might trim at that time


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome Prettymetty.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 29, 2014)

.....................


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

Have dusted, trimmed, daily moisturized and heavy sealed. I have done moisture treatments, protein treatments, protective styling, blah, blah, blah. My ends are better but still unhappy. 

I got a lot of help and feedback from the ladies. Based on that feedback I have switched to a new product line Natural Oasis which has products that consist of natural oils, herbs, flowers and ACV. I have gotten rid of all shampoos and put my much loved mudwash on the shelf for now. I have also given my conditioners and leave-ins a time out. 

I don't think I can salvage the last 1" to 2" of my hair because they are frazzled but I won't be cutting them. I will use this product and put my hair up and dust on a regular schedule. Hopefully, the remaining hair and the new growth will be healthy and I won't use any products to dry my hair out. 

I just started using the product on Friday, but I can already tell my hair feels better.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 3, 2014)

It's about that time to snip at my ends again! I will dust in 2 weeks.  I can tell that it's time to dust again because my ends are starting to have that familiar prickly feeling, and they don't look as even as they did earlier on.  

If I had to pinpoint one thing that threatens the health of my ends, it would be *combing.  *My ends look the worst after I use a comb to detangle.  I finger detangle 99% of the time, but eliminating a comb from my regimen isn't an option.  My hair is thick, my new growth is coarse, and I shed a lot, so I need a thorough detangling session every 1-2 weeks.  I'm working on using better products that will protect my hair and ends during the combing process though.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

[USER=303161 said:
			
		

> spellinto[/USER];19613981]It's about that time to snip at my ends again! I will dust in 2 weeks.  I can tell that it's time to dust again because my ends are starting to have that familiar prickly feeling, and they don't look as even as they did earlier on.
> 
> If I had to pinpoint one thing that threatens the health of my ends, it would be *combing.  *My ends look the worst after I use a comb to detangle.  I finger detangle 99% of the time, but eliminating a comb from my regimen isn't an option.  My hair is thick, my new growth is coarse, and I shed a lot, so I need a thorough detangling session every 1-2 weeks.  I'm working on using better products that will protect my hair and ends during the combing process though.



The L'Oreal Moisture Mask works heavenly as a detangler. May be something to look into.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The L'Oreal Moisture Mask works heavenly as a detangler. May be something to look into.



Thanks for the recommendation faithVA!  I'm presuming that's the blue deep conditioner?  I've seen this in stores and I like how pretty it looks...is it weird that it also looks yummy to me?  lol!  I just bought their Erasing Balm, the Just for Me Detangler, AND I ordered Keracare's Hydrating Detangling shampoo, so I will play around with those before I turn to something new...but I will keep your recommendation in mind!


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 8, 2014)

I missed my dusting schedule last week so I'll be doing it tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

I still had breakage today but it is less than usually. Usually my floor was covered. It was only a few pieces today. Hopefully that is progress. I cut a few splits and knots. And my ends were tangled a bit but not crazy. Considering I only used tea on my hair this week, my hair felt pretty good.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

Tonight as I finished putting in flat twist, I realized for the first time in a long time my ends actually felt pretty good. I can't remember the last time that happened. I will keep babying my hair.


----------



## McQuay30 (Feb 13, 2014)

faithVA. What is the name of the product u use by natural oasis?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> McQuay30;19658993[/USER]]faithVA. What is the name of the product u use by natural oasis?



I'm actually using 5 of the products from her line

Step 1-Fruit, Herbs & Flowers ACV Rinse Clarifier 

Step 2-Honey Creme Liquid Balm

Step 3-Fruit, Herbs & Flowers Oil-Free Balm 

Step 4-Honey Gloss & Shine Liquid Balm

and the Herbal Hair & Scalp Conditioner

I just started using the. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks.


----------



## McQuay30 (Feb 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm actually using 5 of the products from her line
> 
> Step 1-Fruit, Herbs & Flowers ACV Rinse Clarifier
> 
> ...



What you think is helping your ends?


----------



## McQuay30 (Feb 13, 2014)

faithVA, how much was the shipping?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> McQuay30;19659289[/USER]]faithVA, how much was the shipping?



 I don't know. I don't usually pay attention to shipping unless it is more than the thing I am buying. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> McQuay30;19659289[/USER]]faithVA, how much was the shipping?



Shipping was free.


----------



## McQuay30 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes....incentive enough


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 15, 2014)

I have been very hair lazy this past week,  I I washed and DC'd but did a sorry job of dusting my ends. I'm going to do a 4-6 hr DC today, then I'm gonna dust again, properly in sections. I have a blue magic organics castor oil hair grease that I bought for my son, he didn't like it so I may try it for heavy sealing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Skipping the shampoo and tea cleansing instead seems to be very beneficial to my ends. I hope to see a noticeable improvement by the end of February.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 16, 2014)

My ends feel good today. I'm continuing to use my shea butter mix on the ends.  The mix changes almost every week.  I think that it is currently shea, mango, avocado butters, mixed w coconut, olive, wheat germ, sweet almond, my fenugreek/rosemary mix, and some beeswax .

I also just got some d'arcy transitioning creme. I like it because it is thick.  Sometimes I mix it w my shea butter.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 16, 2014)

I use shea butter every night before putting on my scarf, and my ends look good in the morning.


----------



## spellinto (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm supposed to dust my ends today, but I'm putting it off until next weekend when I can perform a protein treatment.  I usually like to strengthen my hair before I trim/dust, just so the new ends are strong and moisturized after.  Plus I used a disagreeable shampoo this weekend, so I'm waiting until my hair reaches a state of equilibrium again.

Things I need to improve to sustain the good health of my ends include better combing techniques and avoiding poor product choices (those that dry my hair out, cause even more tangles, or cause frizz).


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 16, 2014)

After 5.5hr DC with fenugreek mixed with oils and treseme naturals, I think my moisture/protein balance is getting back to normal. I dusted my ends and moisturised in sections and my ends are looking and feeling better. I will moisturise and seal before I go to bed and see how I'm doing in the morning, if my ends feel jacked up I will put my hair in a single plait and keep it heavily moisturised and sealed, I know this works


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

My breakage has been reduced by at least 50% and I think more. I'm twisting my hair and its not covered with a million pieces.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Last night I did a roller-set on dry hair and then used my Splitender to dust my ends. It was much easier this time than last. And my ends are starting to feel much better. I only have a few sections where the ends still are a bit crazy. Hopefully with my next dusting in 6 to 8 weeks I will take care of those. In the meantime I will continue to search and destroy.

Hopefully with the improvement in my ends my roller-sets will get better and will last a bit longer.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 14, 2014)

So I used my komaza aloe my hair moisturising hair cream and I have to say I may have found my HG moisturiser! It's creamy but light and a little goes a long way, my hair has felt moisturised all week and my ends are soft. I'm really happy with it but I'm going to stick it in the fridge and use up my other moisturisers and return to komaza after my next TU. I have a sample of darcy's botanical soya bean hair whip and there a couple of hairveda moisturisers that I want to try and I should be good.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> So I used my komaza aloe my hair moisturising hair cream and I have to say I may have found my HG moisturiser! It's creamy but light and a little goes a long way, my hair has felt moisturised all week and my ends are soft. I'm really happy with it but I'm going to stick it in the fridge and use up my other moisturisers and return to komaza after my next TU. I have a sample of darcy's botanical soya bean hair whip and there a couple of hairveda moisturisers that I want to try and I should be good.



Nice! I know it feels good to find just the right product


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*3 more days til it's time to trim//dust my ends for the Spring Equinox. Are you ladies interested? I've actually been itching to trim my ends even though they aren't problematic. I'm just paranoid that they may have been weathered from my constant wearing it out when the year started and that I'm protective styling with damaged ends. I stay paranoid about them, I'll be glad when I can finally trim the little bit off.


I really need to hide my scissors... *


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 15, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> *3 more days til it's time to trim//dust my ends for the Spring Equinox. Are you ladies interested? I've actually been itching to trim my ends even though they aren't problematic. I'm just paranoid that they may have been weathered from my constant wearing it out when the year started and that I'm protective styling with damaged ends. I stay paranoid about them, I'll be glad when I can finally trim the little bit off.
> 
> 
> I really need to hide my scissors... *



Mskraizy

I'm aiming for 10:57 am MDT.  This year I'm going to put this lunar/Moroccan method to the test, because *2014* is the year of *RETENTION*.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 15, 2014)

Trimming next month.....YAYYYYYYY! Y'all know I love to cut lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2014)

I cowashed with aussie moust last night and sealed with evoo before I redid my individual braids. I had minimal shedding and zero breakage. My ends are still thick, but I plan on trimming in June. Ive been spraying my hair with aphogee keratin spray for strength and it seems to be working


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

Last night I started trying something new. Going to put a little moisturizing DC on my ends and then seal it in with a pomade. I will do this nightly and every time I style my hair. Going to try it tomorrow when I do my curlformer set to see if it improves my ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2014)

In a quest, to keep healthy ends and hair, I dust/trimmed this morning for the Spring Equinox.  I'll dust/trim again for the Summer Solstice.

This is my hair sectioned off prettywitty77 style.  I used her method of pulling down the Ouchless band to trim.



I'll M&S tonight with SD Satin Smooth Hair Creme and Nourish Oil.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*MileHighDiva I also trimmed on the 19th. I trimmed my mini braids as well. My ends really didn't need it and I'm glad that I went through and really paid attention to the amount I had to cut, I only took off about 1/4 an inch from each braid, most of them probably had less taken off.

But regardless, I'm now free of the paranoia that my ends are damaged and I feel fresh and my ends look and feel so rejuvenated! Yay!*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 21, 2014)

Mskraizy

1/4" sounds reasonable for hair health and peace of mind.  You know it wouldn't have been 1/4" at the salon.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 23, 2014)

I need to trim my hair. I've been trying to hold out for the sake of another challenge. But I'm starting to see too many little hairs. I think I'm going to try to trim and inch next weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2014)

I know when I trim my hair next month it won't be no 1/4in over here  but it will be clean and precise since I'm going to rollerset and trim those sections.


----------



## spellinto (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a fresh touch up and thorough trim at my salon about a week ago, so I'm evaluating my ends with a new start  It's still a mystery why I experience split ends so rapidly.  I'm reading threads about women who only trim every 6 mo, even 1-2x a year...I would love to achieve something like that, if I could just. figure. out. the culprit!!

My regimen doesn't involve any frequent heat on my ends...I only use heat in the salon every 3-4 months.  I shampoo biweekly, so my ends are normally exposed to harsh sulfates,  and I use a moisturizing dc at least one time a week.  I also use protein monthly and moisturize and seal every other day, or every 2 days. At one point I was shampooing weekly and alternating a lot between moisture and protein, but I noticed more splits just from all the flip-flopping between dryness, moisture, and protein.  Spreading things out and giving my hair time to breathe has brought much better results.  But still, I see splits.  

I use a seamless comb when detangling, and I only comb 1-2x a week (otherwise I finger detangle).  I used to bun 95% of the time, but I noticed more splits from the constant styling, so now I'm experimenting with looser updos and low manipulation styles.  For the past two weeks I've been wearing my hair out almost every day...my ends still seem in tact, but it's too soon to make any valid observations.  Amongst the ladies on here who trim sparingly, some PS almost every day, while others rarely even bun.  I'd like to see what works best for me. 

So I've been making a lot of changes to my regimen and seeing progress, but I'm still think my ends could be better.  My biggest suspect right now is my detangling process--I think detangling after airdrying can be very traumatizing on my ends, so I'll work on using gentler techniques and noting any progress.  I'll also be sure not to finger detangle unless my ends are lubricated with oil beforehand.  Other than that, I'm not sure what's bothering my ends yet.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

I have become addicted to search and destroy. My ends are better as a result but I need to keep my hands out of my hair during the day. 

I commit today to keep my hands in my lap and out of my head


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2014)

I almost bought a bottle of Neutrogena silk touch leave in for my ends. Ive used it before and its a good leave in, but I originally went to the store looking for Herbal Essences long term relationship. That was an amazing leave in for my ends and now I cant find it anywhere. I think they discontinued it


----------



## tasha7239 (Mar 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I almost bought a bottle of Neutrogena silk touch leave in for my ends. Ive used it before and its a good leave in, but I originally went to the store looking for Herbal Essences long term relationship. That was an amazing leave in for my ends and now I cant find it anywhere. I think they discontinued it



They have a new one out. I think the name is Beautiful Ends. It's supposed to be in Walmart and CVS. Amazon also has it but they want $20.00.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

Using Hairveda's Methi Set for the first time. I was going to give Step 1 - Protein away but decided to at least give it a try. So far I like it. My hair felt soft and strong after rinsing out Step 1 (Protein). DCing with Step 2 now. Will know tomorrow whether this is a keeper. Usually my hair feels a little hard the next day.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

I like the Hairveda Methi Set. My hair felt nice and definitely was not dry. I still had a lot of breakage though. So I pulled out the Komaza Protein which I had never tried. I like that as well. It left my hair strong and soft. So I will keep the Komaza Protein as my primary protein and sell the Hairveda Methi Set.

Not sure how my ends are doing since I'm just keeping it up. I am just clipping splits as I come across them. I will stick with my every 4 week Splitender dusting until the end of June and then re-evaluate.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 15, 2014)

Now that I haven't been bunning as often, I noticed that I haven't gotten any of those L shaped split ends.  I had a lot if them in my last stretch, but I haven't seen any so far. Maybe that's a plus of wearing my hair out and not bent and twisted into a bun? I've also noticed that after a month of stretching my ends still look even. I mean, they looked a little dry/bushy today, but the *cut* still looks even. Usually when my ends are out of whack, they look like they're all at different lengths.  Not sure if either of these observations are valid but I will continue to observe.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm trimming tmrw for *root work* according to the lunar calendar after I relax and rollerset. I know I definitely need to trim btwn 1/4 and 1/2inch. Since I'm on a every 8 week schedule I may just do 1/4 because I finally got a little bit of hang time and I want to keep it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 17, 2014)

I really hope all my healthy eating and working out gives me a growth spurt, because I'm getting a trim in June and I want to be bsl after the trim. I'm 1.5 inches away right now. And I get slower than average growth 1/4-1/3 inch per month... I need a Spring growth miracle lol


----------



## spellinto (Apr 17, 2014)

What do you all think about sealing with serum? There are a few threads on here about it where ladies use it to seal, but there are other posts saying that serums block out moisture because of the cones. I've also seen people seal with serum when they create rollersets. I just bought the PM super skinny serum and I'm not sure if I should seal with it our just return it. Should I test that out this weekend & see how it works?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2014)

spellinto said:


> What do you all think about sealing with serum? There are a few threads on here about it where ladies use it to seal, but there are other posts saying that serums block out moisture because of the cones. I've also seen people seal with serum when they create rollersets. I just bought the PM super skinny serum and I'm not sure if I should seal with it our just return it. Should I test that out this weekend & see how it works?



Test it out! I also plan to use that serum. Its like a thick oil in my mind with some slip/cones so I don't think you should use it everyday but maybe on wash day and mid week if necessary.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 19, 2014)

My ends are hanging in there.  I can tell I've been paying a lot more attention to them when it comes to keeping them sealed and moisturized because I have retained an entire month of growth.  My hair also still looks somewhat freshly trimmed even after 6 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2014)

Great work ladies. Glad everyone is making progress.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 20, 2014)

I need to take better care of my ends. I'm going to start moisturizing and sealing nightly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 21, 2014)

My ends are doing fine. I haven't been super strict with keeping my hair straightened for the past few months, but I do make sure to keep my ends stretched so they don't tangle. I straightened recently and did a S&D and didn't find too many splits or knots, so that's good. I'm going to continue to alternate between straight and natural styles so I can assess my ends regularly. I really don't want another setback because I'm really close to my goal.


----------



## spellinto (Apr 21, 2014)

Used the PM super skinny serum as a sealant and wasnt sold in the results. It softened my ends a bit but they felt dry even though I moisturized before sealing. For me serum works best as a polish or heat protectant, even as a detangling aid, but that's about it. I think that this serum does well at doing what it was designed to do though.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 21, 2014)

This is an excellent thread, and it has been going on for a long time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

I drove past a new Dominican salon Saturday and they were offering rollersets for $15. How I would love to get my hair done weekly  But yeah, I won't be fooling with any stylists with my ends 

I may get box braids with my hair in the future. Even then I will do a curlformer set before I go so no detangling will be necessary.


----------



## krissyc39 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm in.

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:* natural
*2. Current Hair Length:* most areas BSB, center of hair SL
*3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends:* I have about 2 inches of dry ends that will split and knot very easily
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends:* deep conditioning and light protein
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends:* protein & conditioning twice a week, baggying most nights, waiting until hair is 100% set before unraveling braidouts

Because my hair is uneven, I'm not trying for anything dramatic in terms of overall length retention. It's more important for me to have an even cut all around than long hair of all different kind of lengths. Hopefully this challenge will help me hold on to my short ends so I can do an even cut in December 

Starting Pics:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome krissyc39. Maybe reading through some of the older posts may give you some additional ideas. Hopefully you will know soon if your new plan is working for you.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 25, 2014)

I dusted my ends today.  I hadn't planned to but I had been noticing a few splits so I decided to nip them in the bud.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I drove past a new Dominican salon Saturday and they were offering rollersets for $15. How I would love to get my hair done weekly  But yeah, I won't be fooling with any stylists with my ends
> 
> I may get box braids with my hair in the future. Even then I will do a curlformer set before I go so no detangling will be necessary.



$15 rollerset? I have always paid $40 and up in Texas. No fair lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 25, 2014)

I sprayed some Aphogee Keratin all over and then I sprayed my aloe juice/glycerin combo. Gotta keep it balanced. Now my hair feels so soft. Im baggying my whole head while I clean the house


----------



## spellinto (Apr 27, 2014)

My ends looked beautiful all last week! I think it has a lot to do with the smoothing conditioner I used.  I will try to replicate the results again this week.  Also, I learned that my ends don't like when I tuck them into my bun. They get dry and/or bent.  Since I've been leaving my ends outside of my buns, I've noticed smoother ends and almost no L shaped splits.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2014)

spellinto said:


> My ends looked beautiful all last week! I think it has a lot to do with the smoothing conditioner I used.  I will try to replicate the results again this week.  Also, I learned that my ends don't like when I tuck them into my bun. They get dry and/or bent.  Since I've been leaving my ends outside of my buns, I've noticed smoother ends and almost no L shaped splits.



That's interesting that they dry out faster when they are tucked. Let us know how your retrial goes.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been keeping my hair in flat twist with me ends tucked under. Things are better but I'm not out of the woods yet. I will dust again with my splitender mid May and follow up with another protein treatment. I will repeat through June and hopefully my ends will have recovered.


----------



## krissyc39 (Apr 27, 2014)

Used a extra thick mix of shea butter and beeswax to better protect my ends. It felt great at first but now it feels kind of greasy :/


----------



## spellinto (Apr 28, 2014)

Last night's retrial at achieving smooth, moisturized ends went really well! I'm getting much better at preserving my ends while they dry.  My three rules for drying them are:

Do not leave them exposed to air when they're wet/damp (I have porous strands so they'll get really dry and bushy otherwise). I usually apply my leave in, pin them down, and place a satin scarf over them so they dry smooth.

Do not even ATTEMPT to comb or style through them when wet/damp, they will look a hot mess. I typically have to wait until my hair is 90% dry to style anyway.

When M&S, go back and M&S them again.  Also helps to pin them under a satin scarf right after so the moisture penetrates.

As for products, I'm betting that the smoothing conditioner has something to do with it also...it's the only new product I've incorporated besides my detangler... but I haven't used it on its own (without DC beforehand), so I can't truly confirm.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2014)

My ends were feeling drier than normal so I put some leave in on just my ends. I had already moisturized and sealed so I guess this was the "C" in the Loc method.  Ends feel much better

Oan I am thinking about trying amla oil. Ive been hearing great things about it. Amazon has it for sure, but I want to check out a local Indian store first


----------



## krissyc39 (May 2, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My ends were feeling drier than normal so I put some leave in on just my ends. I had already moisturized and sealed so I guess this was the "C" in the Loc method.  Ends feel much better
> 
> Oan I am thinking about trying amla oil. Ive been hearing great things about it. Amazon has it for sure, but I want to check out a local Indian store first



I've been wondering about amla oil as well. Does it smell really? I love my JBCO but I dont think I can handle another stank oil...


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2014)

Lmbo. It's Indian so Iono... Most people say it has a strong perfumey smell. I can't handle another stank oil either so if it smells I will use the powder instead


----------



## krissyc39 (May 2, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Lmbo. It's Indian so Iono... Most people say it has a strong perfumey smell. I can't handle another stank oil either so if it smells I will use the powder instead



Would you use it as a prepoo? I've heard that straightens your hair but my roots are generally semi straight anyway *shrugs*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Would you use it as a prepoo? I've heard that straightens your hair but my roots are generally semi straight anyway *shrugs*



I plan to use it as a prepoo. My hair is 4b so I need all the straightening I can get. If it can help me detangle I would be so happy


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2014)

My hair is doing so much better. I can't wait to dust this month to see if my ends really are doing better.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

Friday I dusted with my Splitender. I probably took off 3/8 to 1/2 inch. I am really close to recovery. I still have some splits but I have reduced them by at least 75%. I will still need to S&D on each wash day.  I think I will have one more major dusting in June and then I can just S&D and extend my dustings out 8 to 12 weeks.

After dusting I did a protein treatment with Komaza's Protein treatment and did an overnight DC. My hair turned out nicely. And my hair is starting to retain moisture better. 

My back experienced a lot more breakage than the front and it is still quite rough. It will be months before it fully recovers but hopefully by September the worse will be over.

After my dusting in June I am hoping to be able to finger detangle.

This has been a long journey but I have learned a lot about split ends, better ways to moisturize my hair and found better product combinations for me. Unfortunately I lost about 9 months of progress  

I won't be doing anything to lead to any more setbacks. I hope


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2014)

^^^I miss my split ender. I might get another one to maintain my ends between trims


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

^^Now that I have used it a few times I can't imagine being without it. Maybe I will buy myself a new blade section for Christmas every year.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2014)

See that's why I threw it out. I got mine years ago when they first came out. I couldn't find replacement blades so I tossed it after about a year. Where do u buy the blades?


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

^^I'm not sure. They use to have replacement blades on their site but now they have a new splitender so they have removed them  Maybe they will put the replacement blades back up later this year.


----------



## spellinto (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm grateful to have discovered so many healthier ways to handle my hair, but I'm still working on achieving full, thick, split-free ends.  I think my hair has gotten healthier overall but my ends still need some work. I got a touch up last Tuesday and I retained length but I definetly needed a trim because the ends were see through and tangled. I just self trimmed and it feels much better. I've learned how to protective style without causing splits, and I plan on using more low mani styles so maybe that will help with my next stretch...but even with all the positive changes, it looks like I need more help preserving the ends.  I still haven't developed a schedule as to how often to trim during my stretches, so maybe I did focus on that as well. Ulovemegz trims monthly, maybe I should do the same?


----------



## spellinto (Jun 2, 2014)

NowIAmNappy said:


> To join, post
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> I'm natural
> 2. Current Hair Length
> ...



NowIAmNappy how often do you dust and trim? How much do you cut off each time?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 3, 2014)

spellinto said:


> @NowIAmNappy how often do you dust and trim? How much do you cut off each time?



spellinto  I put it religiously on my calender to do a minor search and destroy every 2-3 months and I trim about 1/4-1/2 inch off. Generally I know when because my ssks start to get a little crazy. Sometimes I may go longer if I've been mostly protective styling, but I go through period where I only wear my fro out so I need to be more attentive to my ends. A set schedule works best for me because when I was winging it I would loose so much more hair while detangling because I would see tons of broken little strands.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2014)

Im going to moisturize and seal today with hello hydration and evoo/castor oil. I may do an overnight bagggy too. Gotta get these ends happy and hydrated


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 7, 2014)

Trimmed my hair on the 1st for length.  Had some thin ends but overall they are ok. Hopefully I see some good growth when I take this sew in out in September. I want to say I trimmed 1/8 -3/4in all over.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 7, 2014)

I told myself I wasn't going to cut my hair again, but my ends were feeling rough from splits and my hair was staying the same length, so I got a 2-3 inch trim/cut on May 20. My ends feel 100 times better. 

This year, I had to use the flat iron twice as a bridesmaid for two weddings.  I truly think the flat iron is what causes splits on my hair strands. This time around after the trim/cut, I'm going to seriously avoid the flat iron and hopefully grow my hair out healthy. 

Lately I've been doing flexirod sets.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 7, 2014)

subscribing


----------



## spellinto (Jun 7, 2014)

A little frustrated.  I trimmed my ends a few days ago and this morning they look dry with some brand new splits.  Last night I m&s'd and loosely.bunned my hair for bed with a satin scarf (no elastic, just a hair clip). I wonder if my products are an issue?  Today I will think of any tweaks I can make in my regimen that might alleviate things, any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I am in this challenge but have not posted in a long time. I am 8 weeks post and going to dust my ends today. I have not noticed a lot of breakage so I think they are doing well. I will go to the salon for a trim at 16 weeks when I get my touch-up.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 7, 2014)

Due for a dust next week, hopefully it's not too much!


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 7, 2014)

spellinto said:


> A little frustrated.  I trimmed my ends a few days ago and this morning they look dry with some brand new splits.  Last night I m&s'd and loosely.bunned my hair for bed with a satin scarf (no elastic, just a hair clip). I wonder if my products are an issue?  Today I will think of any tweaks I can make in my regimen that might alleviate things, any suggestions are appreciated



Moisturize and hide your hair until you can figure it out! I felt the same dryness yesterday and I just threw it into a baggy overnight - feels much better today  I think I was going overboard on wearing my hair out all the time anyway... I'm gonna protein treat, deep condition and wear my hair up most this week and go from there.

Good luck and let me know what happens!


----------



## spellinto (Jun 8, 2014)

Yesterday I misted my ends with the PM Moisture Mist (even though my hair is straightened!) and they looked really smooth for most of the day. At night I misted again and sealed with Africa's Best Herbal Oil. This morning I took down my bun and my ends didn't look too shabby. Will keep experimenting with the PM Moisture Mist for consistency...I've never used a commercial spray leave-in successfully so I'm a little skeptical, but so far so good.

I'm also thinking about buying a new protein DC for my ends soon. So far I've used ORS Replenishing Conditioner/Pak and Aphogee's 2 Min Reconstructor, but they are both really light proteins. I'm not sure if I should try a stronger one or avoid the risk.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Yesterday I misted my ends with the PM Moisture Mist (even though my hair is straightened!) and they looked really smooth for most of the day. At night I misted again and sealed with Africa's Best Herbal Oil. This morning I took down my bun and my ends didn't look too shabby. Will keep experimenting with the PM Moisture Mist for consistency...I've never used a commercial spray leave-in successfully so I'm a little skeptical, but so far so good.
> 
> I'm also thinking about buying a new protein DC for my ends soon. So far I've used ORS Replenishing Conditioner/Pak and Aphogee's 2 Min Reconstructor, but they are both really light proteins. I'm not sure if I should try a stronger one or avoid the risk.



If you are open to buying online I have been using Komaza Protein treatment and it has really worked well on my hair. I know there are a lot of good ones but this is the one I have had the most success with so far. 

But you may be able to buy something like Garnier Fructis Damaged Ends or something like that. I have seen a few reviews on here about it. I bought it but have yet to use it. I probably should use it when I wear my hair out but hadn't thought about it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm glad I update this thread when I dust and do a protein treatment. I didn't write anything in my planner last month and couldn't remember when I dusted. Was able to easily find it in here.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 9, 2014)

Is anyone else going to dust/trim or cut during the Summer Solstice?  June 21-23rd.  I'm aiming for June 21, 2014 4:51 AM MDT.   Yes, I'm OCD.  We'll see if I'm able to wake up and dust, or if I'll  through the alarm


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Is anyone else going to dust/trim or cut during the Summer Solstice?  June 21-23rd.  I'm aiming for June 21, 2014 4:51 AM MDT.   Yes, I'm OCD.  We'll see if I'm able to wake up and dust, or if I'll  through the alarm



I will shoot for it. I really want to do it on a Friday (shoot). But I will try to wait until that Saturday.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just started Insanity (fit test). Decided that until I finish I'm going to do simple protective styles (braids and buns) most of the time. We'll see how my ends (and my body) look at the end of the summer


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2014)

Dusted last night, then saturated my hair in Vatika and hemp seed oils. I'm deep conditioning now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 11, 2014)

My hair is shedding a lot, but I don't see any broken strands so I guess I'm ok... I won't be able to really check my ends until I get my hair blown out. My new goal is to have thick ends and a big sexy bun. Length doesn't matter anymore. Im 4b with lots of shrinkage so my length never shows anyway...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2014)

I needed a trim yesterday, but I didn't have time so I will get a trim next blowout in August. Im trying to slowly trim away my color damaged hair/breakage


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 15, 2014)

I need a trim! Getting one this week sometime.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 15, 2014)

My ends are good not great but I'm not planning on trimming for another 4-5 months. I trim to much so I'm trying to cut down to 3-4 times a year


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair is shedding a lot, but I don't see any broken strands so I guess I'm ok... I won't be able to really check my ends until I get my hair blown out. My new goal is to have thick ends and a big sexy bun. Length doesn't matter anymore. Im 4b with lots of shrinkage so my length never shows anyway...



What do you do to stretch your hair? My little sis is 4b and I've been stretching her hair with the banding method but I'm having a hard time balancing between deep conditioning (which means soaking wet hair) and having enough time for stretching.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> What do you do to stretch your hair? My little sis is 4b and I've been stretching her hair with the banding method but I'm having a hard time balancing between deep conditioning (which means soaking wet hair) and having enough time for stretching.


I keep my hair in individual braids/plaits. I do between 10-15 braids and I wash, codition and everything in the braids. I unravel the braids one at a time to detangle and moisturize every few weeks


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 15, 2014)

Missed one day of insanity but I'm still going with it. Been clarifying with ACV and bunning daily. Still deep conditioning 2x a week.


----------



## spellinto (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok. I have a staple moisturizer but I tried switching up leave ins on my ends.  So far I've used plain water (worst choice because it made my ends super damp & prone to breakage) and a light moisturizing spray so far. The spray did not work well on it's own until I sealed with oil, which makes me think that the oil is doing most of the work.  I've tried using a protein leave in in the past, but my ends felt crunchy afterwards.

Overall, my ends are still chipping off in tiny amounts and splitting, so maybe my leave in isn't the problem.  Planning on purchasing a new protein conditioner next. Maybe the redken extreme mask can help me out.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2014)

Dusted my ends maybe an eighth to a quarter inch. I will check again at the end of July to see if I need to dust again. My search and destroy is helping. Just going to let it grow finally.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 15, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed tonight! My ends need some TLC only scissors can provide. Sigh!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 15, 2014)

Wondering if my ends are ok under this sew in??


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 22, 2014)

I dusted my ends earlier this morning.  Gotta have luscious and decadent ends,   I'll heavily M&S them this evening when I'm in for the day.  This Summa'  I'll be keeping my hair up for the most part; to keep hair off my neck while it's hot outside , and of course to maximize retention.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I need to bump this. Come alive!!


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 7, 2014)

My ends are acting out. They're so frizzy and dry that it making me think I need a deep stylist trim! *cries*


----------



## felic1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am sealing heavy to keep my ends. Castor oil full strength in  this heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2014)

I moisturized with aloe vera juice and a few drops of hello hydration, sealed with evoo and did a full head baggy overnight.  My ends feel great! I will alternate aloe juice with aphogee green tea spray to keep a good moisture/protein balance


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 21, 2014)

S&D the front of my hair (it was sorely needed). I just need another 2 hours for the back lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2014)

I have my hair in 2 strands. I may clip the ends tonight. Hopefully that will help me with finger detangling.


----------



## butter_pecan (Jul 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have my hair in 2 strands. I may clip the ends tonight. Hopefully that will help me with finger detangling.



This is a great idea! I'm gonna do this tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2014)

1. I am natural, since May 2013
2. Current Hair Length is pictured above.
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends- No not at the moment, I literally got my hair cut today so they are fresh. I just wanna keep it that way. 
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends. 
M&S, dust or trim more often, and weekly DCs.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2014)

Today once I came home from the salon I used Mizani Coconut Soufflé to moisturize with and used Grapeseed Oil to seal with.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2014)

This morning before work I used the Mizani Coconut Souffle again with the GSO

I just applied Eden Body Works All Natural LIC and topped it with GSO too

See you ladies in the morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2014)

Im getting ready to seal with my 3 oil blend (olive, castor, almond) and do an overnight baggy. I've been wearing a wig for the last week so my ends are protected at all times. 

Oan I have been wanting to get some mane and tail conditioner. It was a staple when I was relaxed. I used it as a cowash, dc and leave in. I keep seeing it every store I go. Next time im buying it lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2014)

I will be DCing today. I need to wash out this flatiron and get back to the regular program. So healthly ends here I come!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2014)

DCed overnight.
LOCed this morning.
My curls are popping from the moisture. Im loving it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2014)

M&S today using the LOC method!


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 27, 2014)

I temporarily hopped off of my heavy shea butter usage... What a mistake! Glad I caught it before it got worse.


----------



## Willow00 (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Natural
2. Current Hair Length APL
3. Any issue(s) you are having with your ends Tangling at ends sometimes, slight thinning.
4. What you have tried to improve your ends Dusting ends every three or four months.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends Keep hair in twists and then tuck twists into buns and updo styles. Trying to get my ends less tangly and a bit thicker. Rinse hair every couple of days with water to put back moisture in hair, and use castor oil and grapeseed oil as needed to keep my ends moist and hopefully tangle free.


----------



## spellinto (Jul 27, 2014)

My ends were happy today  I blow dried with cool air instead of air drying and they responded much better than usual.  I guess they really needed the force of cold air to help close & smooth the cuticles. I think if I continue blow drying after washes, the health of my ends will improve over time.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> I temporarily hopped off of my heavy shea butter usage... What a mistake! Glad I caught it before it got worse.



krissyc39
What happened?


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 28, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> krissyc39
> What happened?



I just started to get a lot more SSKs lately and my ends were feeling rough even though I just did a protein/deep condition/S&D session. To be honest though the cut may have caused some of the damage because the scissors I used isn't of the best quality


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 31, 2014)

I did a cowash and LOC method today. Im determined to keep these ends in tip top shape.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just found out that my Aphogee 2 min reconstructor is actually a deep conditioner lol. Just makes me love it all the more I suppose


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2014)

Last night I moisturized and sealed. I used hello hydration on the ends and sealed with evoo/argan oil. I baggy almost every night. My hair really retains moisture this way. I've been washing my hair weekly and detangling. I was going too long between washings and the tangles and shed hair were impossible. Wash day is Monday. Im going to do a hot oil treatment for the first time in ages.


----------



## Royalq (Jul 31, 2014)

Ugh im going to have to do a 1 inch trim when i take these braids out. Im still trying to figure out my ssk's. The only time it got under control was when i was using Sta sof fro in the rainy season here in FL. It rained heavily everyday then the hot sun came out creating alot of unbearable humidity but the glycerin in Sta sof fro made my hair like butter. Unfortunately (and fortunately) the weather isnt like that year round. Sigh...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2014)

Royalq said:


> Ugh im going to have to do a 1 inch trim when i take these braids out. Im still trying to figure out my ssk's. The only time it got under control was when i was using Sta sof fro in the rainy season here in FL. It rained heavily everyday then the hot sun came out creating alot of unbearable humidity but the glycerin in Sta sof fro made my hair like butter. Unfortunately (and fortunately) the weather isnt like that year round. Sigh...


How often do you trim?


----------



## krissyc39 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just realized if I take amazing care of my ends that by December 2015 my hair can grow to my last rib (the floating one) even with 3 inches of cuts! That's enough motivation for me to keep going


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Just found out that my Aphogee 2 min reconstructor is actually a deep conditioner lol. Just makes me love it all the more I suppose



This how I always used it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2014)

The last time I wash or CW my hair was on the 30th, but I tell you guys using the LOC method that one day has kept my ends feeling really hydrated! 

I plan to repeat this again this evening and I will update you gal on the items I will be using once I wash my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2014)

My last 2 detangling sessions have been frustrating. I did a hot oil treatment on Monday and now my hair feels slightly overmoisturized. I had some stretchy broken strands. Since then I have been using Aphogee keratin spray daily to correct the balance. Im kinda scared to see what my ends look like now...

Tuesday I am going in for a deep condition, rollerset and blowout. If my ends look good enough I will put off the trim until October. My last trim was October of last year. Im proud of myself for keeping my ends thos healthy/strong. If it weren't for my dyeing my hair those 2 times I probably wouldn't need to trim at all.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> The last time I wash or CW my hair was on the 30th, but I tell you guys using the LOC method that one day has kept my ends feeling really hydrated!
> 
> I plan to repeat this again this evening and I will update you gal on the items I will be using once I wash my hair.



Ok I will be using Cantu SheaButter LI, Grapeseed Oil, and Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment (in that order).


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My last 2 detangling sessions have been frustrating. I did a hot oil treatment on Monday and now my hair feels slightly overmoisturized. I had some stretchy broken strands. Since then I have been using Aphogee keratin spray daily to correct the balance. Im kinda scared to see what my ends look like now...
> 
> Tuesday I am going in for a deep condition, rollerset and blowout. If my ends look good enough I will put off the trim until October. My last trim was October of last year. Im proud of myself for keeping my ends thos healthy/strong. If it weren't for my dyeing my hair those 2 times I probably wouldn't need to trim at all.



Prettymetty
How is the Keratin spray treating you?
Im a natural and I use this stuff every wash day. But I do switch my moisturizer up btwn other stuff. I have a protein creme that I use to keep my hair balanced bc i sometimes have the same issue with stretchy hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Prettymetty
> How is the Keratin spray treating you?
> Im a natural and I use this stuff every wash day. But I do switch my moisturizer up btwn other stuff. I have a protein creme that I use to keep my hair balanced bc i sometimes have the same issue with stretchy hair.



I have been using the keratin spray for a couple months and it is great. It gives my hair strength and keeps it from getting too soft when I baggy my ends. I alternate with a homemade aloe/glycerin/argan oil spray


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2014)

DCing today to keep these ends healthy!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 12, 2014)

After I washed my DC out this morning I LOC'ed. I won't be bothering my hair until this weekend so see you ladies later.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 12, 2014)

I went to the Dominicans today and got a wash and set. I lost a lot of hair during the detangling/rollerset process, but I didn't need a trim. My scalp is sore and my hair feels thinner, but im just happy to have any hair  by the looks of the hair in the combs I thought I was gonna be bald  

I am going to get a year end trim and I will do a length check at that time. I am still apl, but I think I will be grazing bsl by December


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I went to the Dominicans today and got a wash and set. I lost a lot of hair during the detangling/rollerset process, but I didn't need a trim. My scalp is sore and my hair feels thinner, but im just happy to have any hair  by the looks of the hair in the combs I thought I was gonna be bald
> 
> I am going to get a year end trim and I will do a length check at that time. I am still apl, but I think I will be grazing bsl by December



Where was this salon located? Prettymetty


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2014)

DCing my hair, keeping them healthy and hydrated.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 16, 2014)

My salon is in Houston on Little York Rd near 529. It's called Dominican salon. Jackie is the best, but when she gets too many walk ins at once she has the other ladies finish


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh ok. I have been consimplating about going to a Dominican Salon but I just don't know if my hair can handle it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just washed my DC out. I completed the LOC method afterwards to lock in the moisture. I know my ends are low-key thanking me LOL.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 19, 2014)

My ends look healthy and are split free, but the last 4 inches have broken off in several places. When my hair is straight or curled, the damage isn't noticeable.  Now that my hair has reverted there is an obvious difference in thickness/texture. I am getting a trim in October and I will continue to trim as needed until those 4 inches are gone. Ooh the thickness is gonna be insane once my hair is all one length. With that being said, I probably won't make bsl anytime soon


----------



## spellinto (Aug 19, 2014)

Guys I got a little scissor happy today buy it was for a good reason!

I got my relaxer touch up and instantly knew I had to trim my ends. The first photo is my hair before the touch up.  The next photo is my hair after the touch up without a trim. Excuse the quality, all photos were taken on my phone's camera in my bedroom through mirror reflection. 






The last photo is the end result after I stopped cutting. I'm really tempted to cut more, but I don't want to lose that much length all in one trim. I will keep trimming monthly and see what happens. I love long hair, but not with wispy see through ends! Hopefully my new regimen is working well enough so that I can maintain all I cut off.


----------



## spellinto (Aug 23, 2014)

I  need to remember that I'm still trimming off months  worth of damage from my past,  so I  don't have to beat  myself up if the splits  don't disappear right away. I  am mainly focused on preventing thinning  and new splits  from forming.

 right now I  can save my hair by practicing safe detangling  and  finding a  worthy sulfate free  shampoo.   first I want to try shower detangling with my fingers to see if that reduces manipulation with my comb when I air dry.  I'm thinking of buying a paul Mitchell or biolage  detangling  conditioner for that.  I  also need to detangle air dried hair in no less than 6  sections  and stop being stingy with my detangling  spray.  finally, I  realized that I  finger detangle almost every day,  but I  often rip through my hair and neglect to use an oil  or detangling spray.  Ultimately I  would like to get to the point where I  don't need to detangle my hair at all until wash day. 

As for  shampoo, I  usually hate  sulfate free ones,  but I  watched a  review of Creme Of  Nature's Eden sulfate free shampoo that looked promising.  I  have other options too,  like prepooing  with  coconut  oil ( to prevent protein loss & hygral fatigue)  and using a light protein on my ends  more often,  but I  want to make these major changes first before I  turn to  anything   else.  Looking forward to better results!


----------



## spellinto (Aug 27, 2014)

Updates:

While the rest of my hair may not need it, my ends seem to enjoy a dab of leave in and oil every night so I'll make that my nightly routine.

For products, I bought the Hair One Sweet Almond Oil cleansing conditioner instead of using a shampoo at all. I will only use sulfates to clarify.  Also bought the GVP Detangler as opposed to the actual PM or Biolage detanglers, and a bottle of VO5 Moisture Milks conditioner in case the detangler doesnt agree with my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Updates:
> 
> While the rest of my hair may not need it, my ends seem to enjoy a dab of leave in and oil every night so I'll make that my nightly routine.
> 
> For products, I bought the Hair One Sweet Almond Oil cleansing conditioner instead of using a shampoo at all. I will only use sulfates to clarify.  Also bought the GVP Detangler as opposed to the actual PM or Biolage detanglers, and a bottle of VO5 Moisture Milks conditioner in case the detangler doesnt agree with my hair.



You are making great progress with your hair. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2014)

I am doing a full head baggy with Aphogee Keratin spray and Aussie Moist. I gotta baby these ends until I get my trim in a few weeks


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 31, 2014)

My ends have been put away for 2 weeks, 2 more weeks to go then I will take my hair out of these crochet braids and baby them for a few days before going back into hiding again. Hpe all of you ladies are doing well, keep up the good work!


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 31, 2014)

spellinto said:


> I  need to remember that I'm still trimming off months  worth of damage from my past,  so I  don't have to beat  myself up if the splits  don't disappear right away. I  am mainly focused on preventing thinning  and new splits  from forming.
> 
> right now I  can save my hair by practicing safe detangling  and  finding a  worthy sulfate free  shampoo.   first I want to try shower detangling with my fingers to see if that reduces manipulation with my comb when I air dry.  I'm thinking of buying a paul Mitchell or biolage  detangling  conditioner for that.  I  also need to detangle air dried hair in no less than 6  sections  and stop being stingy with my detangling  spray.  finally, I  realized that I  finger detangle almost every day,  but I  often rip through my hair and neglect to use an oil  or detangling spray.  Ultimately I  would like to get to the point where I  don't need to detangle my hair at all until wash day.
> 
> As for  shampoo, I  usually hate  sulfate free ones,  but I  watched a  review of Creme Of  Nature's Eden sulfate free shampoo that looked promising.  I  have other options too,  like prepooing  with  coconut  oil ( to prevent protein loss & hygral fatigue)  and using a light protein on my ends  more often,  but I  want to make these major changes first before I  turn to  anything   else.  Looking forward to better results!





Luv naturals has a sulfate free shampoo that will leave you with soft clean hair. Paired with its condish it's FANTASTIC!  It's concentrated so a little goes a long way on wet hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 1, 2014)

Usps tried to deliver my alter ego today, but i was at work  I hope it comes tomorrow. I really need to wash my hair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2014)

Did a protein treatment Saturday after I colored my hair. Just snipping splits as I find them. And while watching TV at night I search and destroy. My split end situation is getting better. 

I've been doing well with spacing out my dustings. I will dust again at the end of September.  Hopefully I will see great improvement. 

I need to sharpen the blades of my Splitender before then.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 7, 2014)

I did a henna treatment today to reinforce my strands.  Especially, the ends!  Also, I'm still heavy sealing my ends by LCOPing, 

Who'll be dust and/or trimming with me on the Fall Equinox?

faithVA, how do you sharpen the blades.  I bought one on the exchange forum awhile back.  I think it needs new blades, or be sharpened, so I don't use it.


----------



## krissyc39 (Sep 8, 2014)

My ends feel great! I've been misting with a fenugreek mix and sealing with castor oil daily... my hair is handling the daily manipulation really well so long as I allow my braids to completely dry before handling


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I did a henna treatment today to reinforce my strands.  Especially, the ends!  Also, I'm still heavy sealing my ends by LCOPing,
> 
> Who'll be dust and/or trimming with me on the Fall Equinox?
> 
> faithVA, how do you sharpen the blades.  I bought one on the exchange forum awhile back.  I think it needs new blades, or be sharpened, so I don't use it.


When is the equinox? I might dust my ends that day. If not I will get a professional trim in October on a "lengthening" day


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> When is the equinox? I might dust my ends that day. If not I will get a professional trim in October on a "lengthening" day



Prettymetty
Tuesday, September 23rd


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Prettymetty
> Tuesday, September 23rd



I might do a little dusting that day with you guys!

Im DCing right now, trying to super hydrate these ends after hiding them for 4 weeks.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 19, 2014)

Will be co-washing today before work, and then LOCing it up!

***CW just now with Aussie Moist , then LOC'ed with Cantu SheaButter Leave-In, GSO, and Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 22, 2014)

Again: CW just now with Aussie Moist , then LOC'ed with Cantu SheaButter Leave-In, GSO, and Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2014)

Today is wash day. I will start with a prepoo (Alter ego and argan oil). Then I will do a Nexxus Emergencee treatment. Once I shampoo that out with Keracare detangling poo I will add some Humecto to my hair and let it sit for 5 mins.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I did a henna treatment today to reinforce my strands.  Especially, the ends!  Also, I'm still heavy sealing my ends by LCOPing,
> 
> Who'll be dust and/or trimming with me on the Fall Equinox?
> 
> faithVA, how do you sharpen the blades.  I bought one on the exchange forum awhile back.  I think it needs new blades, or be sharpened, so I don't use it.



Um, Did I never answer your question?  You should have called me out 

I have never sharpened the blades. Someone in the random thread said they used one of the cylinder like sharpeners to sharpen theirs. I was going to ask my SO if he has one and then try it. If I luck up he may even do it for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been doing search and destroys but I could probably use a dusting. I'm just sooo hair lazy right now. I think I will hold off until October.


----------



## butter_pecan (Sep 22, 2014)

Did my trim after 2 (!) years Saturday night. Big difference in my hair now


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 23, 2014)

Will be CWing and LOCing it up for 2 days while I go off to work.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure if I'm "officially" in this challenge but I am babying my ends.  I am baggying under my wig with mango butter and evoo or coconut oil.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 29, 2014)

I missed the Fall Equinox, it wasn't convenient to mess with my hair then. hwell

I just trimmed my hair.  My intent was to dust, but it turned into a trim.  I think I may need to go back in tomorrow to even up where I just started cutting 


M&S'd with Bee Mine Luscious and GSO.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2014)

I wanted to wash my hair today, but after cooking dinner, doing laundry, homework with the kids and cleaning the kitchen I am exhausted. I will postpone my washday until tomorrow.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 29, 2014)

I pretty much live in a wig these days, so my ends are doing fine. I've trimmed at least 5 inches off this year alone, so the fact that I'm still BSL surprises the heck out of me. 

My SO was looking at my cornrolls tonight while I was MS'ing and kept commenting on how long they were. I was happy and slightly confused at the same time. 

Anywho, I'm aiming for waist FOR REAL this time, so I'll be pretty much keeping this regi. until I hit it. Then I'll rock it freely for a few months and then BC BABY! 

I'm aiming for April 2015 to hit waist (My original BC date). I hope to BC early August 2015, just in time for the new school year. 

My Current Regi:
*
Once every 4-5 weeks:*

Chelate or Use a Sulfate Shampoo 
Reconstructive treatment
DC w/ Steam
Oil Rinse
Blow Dry on Medium Heat
Cornroll

*Every 2 weeks I:*

Prepoo my Leave Out and Cornrolls
Shampoo w/ a Sulfate Free Poo (Diluted poo for my Cornrolls)
DC w/ a mix of Light Protein and Moisturizing DC (Diluted DC for my cornrolls)
Oil Rinse
Blow Dry Leave Out on Low Heat and dry my cornrolls on Cool
*
2-3x's a weeks I: *

Oil my scalp and LCOB my hair

In Between LCOB sessions I:

Spritz my hair with Spray Leave In and Seal w/ an Oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just DCed my hair about to braid it back up for my crochet braids. While I braid I will be LOCing my hair to keep the moisture in!

See you chicks later.


----------



## twolala (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm relaxed and although my hair is past waist length, split ends can still be a problem especially with chemically treated hair. Although I bought split end specific products that I have been using,I'm still going to get my trims (I need one badly now).check out me and my sister's How We Treat Our Split Ends video


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 10, 2014)

I just found you guys on YouTube. I totally dig your videos and you guys are so cool. I'm subscribed lol


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 10, 2014)

My ends have been doing well. I still trim along with the lunar calendar. Just did a dusting on the 6th for length. My current issue is breakage. Not alot but enough to cause me to check myself. Next trim will be in December and I might make it a cut to shape my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 10, 2014)

I just saturated my hair with aloe vera juice and detangled. Then I added some leave in (Hello Hydration/argan oil) and rebraided it. I guess I will keep wigging it for the next 2 weeks. Oct 25 I am getting my hair straightened and trimmed. It is a lunar thickening day


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Where is this calendar, I use to keep up with this like 5 years ago not much now!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 14, 2014)

http://antiagingpress.org/fabulous-hair-anthony-morroccos-2014-lunar-hair-cutting-chart.html/


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2014)

From the calendar for the rest of the year

*Best Hair Cutting Days*
October: Lengthen 5-6, Thicken 24-25, Strengthen 14-15, Root Work 28-29, Beautify 9-10 (FM)
November: Lengthen 10-11-12, Thicken 6-7 (FM), Strengthen 2-3, Root Work 20-21, Beautify 29-30
December: Lengthen 8-9, Thicken 17-18-19 (Winter Solstice), Strengthen 3-4 (FM), Root Work 26-27, Beautify 30-31


*Most Beneficial Haircutting Days*
The four most optimal times to cut or trim your hair this year are:
March 19-20 — Spring Equinox
June 21-22-23 — Summer Solstice
September 26-27-28 — Fall Equinox
December 17-18-19 — Winter Solstice


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 26, 2014)

I got my trim yesterday (thickening) and a Dominican blowout. My ends feel so smooth and I am loving the thickness


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm still heavy sealing my ends,


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Sigh.. My ends

I will spray them with water then put shea butter on them then a creamy leave in.

I have SSK galore.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Sigh.. My ends
> 
> I will spray them with water then put shea butter on them then a creamy leave in.
> 
> I have SSK galore.



Do you know why? Maybe a protein treatment on your ends would help.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

I have finally gotten past my setback. I dusted my ends with the splitender Friday and did a protein treatment tonight. I still have a few splits but my ends are much much better.  Each month its getting better. 

I plan on doing a protein treatment every month and maybe dusting every other month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got my trim yesterday (thickening) and a Dominican blowout. My ends feel so smooth and I am loving the thickness


  your ends look good!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> From the calendar for the rest of the year  Best Hair Cutting Days October: Lengthen 5-6, Thicken 24-25, Strengthen 14-15, Root Work 28-29, Beautify 9-10 (FM) November: Lengthen 10-11-12, Thicken 6-7 (FM), Strengthen 2-3, Root Work 20-21, Beautify 29-30 December: Lengthen 8-9, Thicken 17-18-19 (Winter Solstice), Strengthen 3-4 (FM), Root Work 26-27, Beautify 30-31  Most Beneficial Haircutting Days The four most optimal times to cut or trim your hair this year are: March 19-20 — Spring Equinox June 21-22-23 — Summer Solstice September 26-27-28 — Fall Equinox December 17-18-19 — Winter Solstice


 I agree with March! I trimmed off about 3-4 inches and grew it back by June, but my hair was so thick and healthy! Everyone asked did I have a growth spurt?!? I believe I do have growth spurts doing this time too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

I thought about joining that no cutting challenge.. My ends are cool right now, I am very scissor happy, so I don't know if I can handle not cutting for 6 months! Maybe I can get back into roller setting. I did that for over a year. I think I got rid of my medium size rollers. I am giving myself a prepoo treatment right now. I may get under the dryer too. Coconut and olive oil.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I thought about joining that no cutting challenge.. My ends are cool right now, I am very scissor happy, so I don't know if I can handle not cutting for 6 months! Maybe I can get back into roller setting. I did that for over a year. I think I got rid of my medium size rollers. I am giving myself a prepoo treatment right now. I may get under the dryer too. Coconut and olive oil.



Yes you may want to join  You are really scissor happy. Maybe try to go for 1 month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yes you may want to join  You are really scissor happy. Maybe try to go for 1 month.


  you got me gut busting laughing!  I said that challenge was cold blooded! Had me in the store trying to find something for my ends! Do those split mender products really work? It would be nice to use something that would prevent.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> you got me gut busting laughing!  I said that challenge was cold blooded! Had me in the store trying to find something for my ends! Do those split mender products really work? It would be nice to use something that would prevent.



Yes I love my SplitEnder. It keeps me from cutting off too much hair. 3 swipes is just 1/8 of an inch. It is great for maintenance. 

When I was cutting off the ends of my twist or trying to rollerset and trim my ends I was cutting off way too much. 

But you know you need to get in that challenge


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you know why? Maybe a protein treatment on your ends would help.



I have no clue.. I'm usually weaved up.

And I keep my hair blowdried


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yes I love my SplitEnder. It keeps me from cutting off too much hair. 3 swipes is just 1/8 of an inch. It is great for maintenance.  When I was cutting off the ends of my twist or trying to rollerset and trim my ends I was cutting off way too much.  But you know you need to get in that challenge


  I'm gonna do it! I am having a wonderful air drying experience right now! I prepooed,
protein treatment with Ors hair mayo, shampooed with silicon mix Bambu, dc'ed with the matching conditioner,
 dried with tee shirt
Used crece pello leave in and creme of nature straight from Eden serum detangled
Applied castor oil to my edges, crown 
Applied jojoba and castor oil to my ends

I can't wait to bun my hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2014)

faithVA
Here is a pic of my ends. My hair isn't blunt, but do you think they look fine, or should I trim more?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;20712077[/USER]]faithVA
> Here is a pic of my ends. My hair isn't blunt, but do you think they look fine, or should I trim more?
> 
> 
> View attachment 281397



They look good to me. Looks like you just need to keep consistent with your protein and keep the ends moisturized and you will be good.

Your hair looks very pretty even from that small picture.

Are you experiencing any tangling of the ends when you wash?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> They look good to me. Looks like you just need to keep consistent with your protein and keep the ends moisturized and you will be good.  Your hair looks very pretty even from that small picture.  Are you experiencing any tangling of the ends when you wash?


  thank you! That makes me feel better about doing that challenge. No I don't have any tangles! Pre pooing, then doing the protein treatment is really helping! Shampoo afterwards to get rid of the residue from the protein. Silicon mix products are the bomb! My hair feels really good and my ends are not dry.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

I hadn't moisturized my hair since I got it straightened so I put a little Neutrogena silk touch vream on the ends this morning. I am going to start using the silk touch cream daily. If my hair gets too greasy I will use my dry shampoo. This blowout is going to last


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ends still feel good today since my recent wash day. Moisturized with crece pelo leave in and seal with jojoba and castor oil. Sprayed with SM shine and hold. I gotta get some new pretty hair candy, so I won't get bored with bunning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Ends still feel good today since my recent wash day. Moisturized with crece pelo leave in and seal with jojoba and castor oil. Sprayed with SM shine and hold. I gotta get some new pretty hair candy, so I won't get bored with bunning.



They used Crece Pelo leave in on my hair at the Dominican salon last week. It smells so good I have used the conditioner before, but that was my first time using the leave in


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm still having to S&D  I can tell when I finger comb that I still have some splits to take care of. It is so much better but I'm ready to be done with it. 

I will just set my mind right now that I will need to do it for the remainder of the year and look forward to having healthy ends starting Jan 2015.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2014)

Im going to spritz my ends with Chi keratin mist and add a bit of Neutrogena silk touch cream. I'm afraid that if I seal my hair it will get weighed down


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 6, 2014)

Should I trim? And where? 

I am natural , 4c


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2014)

My ends are still moisturized. My hair actually feels kinda greasy, but I am not ready to wash it just yet


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Should I trim? And where?  I am natural , 4c


  yes 1/2 inch to an inch overall.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My ends are still moisturized. My hair actually feels kinda greasy, but I am not ready to wash it just yet


  I wash when it gets to the greasy feel. If I don't my ends will break like dry pine needles.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I wash when it gets to the greasy feel. If I don't my ends will break like dry pine needles.



The ends feel smooth and strong though. No breakage whatsoever. I have been using my Chi Keratin spray for strength. If my hair gets too dry it breaks. Greasy is ok lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> The ends feel smooth and strong though. No breakage whatsoever. I have been using my Chi Keratin spray for strength. If my hair gets too dry it breaks. Greasy is ok lol


  I thought about buying some. I will have to use up my creme of nature leave in spray. It's full of protein.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 10, 2014)

My hair is in a bun today. Low maintenance kinda day...and my ends are protected


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just moisturized and sealed. Hair and ends is tucked and pinned away. I may have to go back to washing  twice a week. My new growth or texlaxed hair is starting to act like its thick. And I need to thin out my castor oil when I apply it. It is really hard to wash and rinse out.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm going to wait until mid December to start the new thread. 

What do you ladies think of me doing it for two years so it would be 2015/2016 vs. just 2015?


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to wait until mid December to start the new thread.
> 
> What do you ladies think of me doing it for two years so it would be 2015/2016 vs. just 2015?



I think two years will be good.  It could be my 12" challenge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to wait until mid December to start the new thread.
> 
> What do you ladies think of me doing it for two years so it would be 2015/2016 vs. just 2015?



This is fine with me. Within 2 years all my damage will be grown out and trimmed and I can finally have thick full hair again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm down for two years! Once this 6 month no cutting thing is over, I will trim my ends and will need some support to make sure I don't jack them up!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 12, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm down for two years! Once this 6 month no cutting thing is over, I will trim my ends and will need some support to make sure I don't jack them up!



Yes! Me too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Yes! Me too.


  I was so tempted to cut tonight. I didn't though.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 13, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I was so tempted to cut tonight. I didn't though.



Lol! Its going to be a rough 6 months! You need to hide your hair from you!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I was so tempted to cut tonight. I didn't though.



You can do this. Hopefully the longer you resist the easier it will be.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You can do this. Hopefully the longer you resist the easier it will be.


  its that air drying that makes me go for the scissors. You know the ends don't dry completely straight and you got to put a ton of moisturize and oil so they don't dry rough and puffy!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought about throwing them in the trash can outside...yeah outside. But I still trim my DD's or remove knots from her hair. I barely trim her ends.  I'm not scissor happy with her.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2014)

I just moisturized my ends with a pea size of Neutrogena silk touch cream. Then I did a satin foam roller set to give my hair some texture


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 13, 2014)

Last night I sealed my ends with my shea butter mix.  I've actually been sealing my ends the last three days in a row.  Even with bunning the weather has been pretty harsh this week and I need to protect it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought a new hair clip today and I had to throw it away, because a piece broke off the top (I didn't notice at the store). It was a waste of $$, but I saved my strands from being snagged.

Oan I ordered a big bottle of castor oil to seal my ends and massage my scalp.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been posting this all over LHCF (okay, just the hair part lol) but I've been spraying my ends with avj/filtered water, oil, CB Almond Jai Butter (love that stuff) and a tiny bit of the blue colored Blue Magic grease. I'm excited to see what my hair looks like once I take these mini-braids down in 2 weeks. Thank y'all for letting me harp about these mini-braids and not politely tell me to hush-up. You guys are the best!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 17, 2014)

faithVA please tag me when you start the new thread.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> I've been posting this all over LHCF (okay, just the hair part lol) but I've been spraying my ends with avj/filtered water, oil, CB Almond Jai Butter (love that stuff) and a tiny bit of the blue colored Blue Magic grease. I'm excited to see what my hair looks like once I take these mini-braids down in 2 weeks. Thank y'all for letting me harp about these mini-braids and not politely tell me to hush-up. You guys are the best!



I wanna see pics... I want to do some mini braids. I usually do jumbo braids lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I wanna see pics... I want to do some mini braids. I usually do jumbo braids lol



Here ya go...this is from when they were fresh lol. I did them on blow-dried hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> Here ya go...this is from when they were fresh lol. I did them on blow-dried hair.



Wow! Those are so neat. And so small. I bet it took a while


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 17, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> Here ya go...this is from when they were fresh lol. I did them on blow-dried hair.


  wow! How long did it take you? I have had my hair (6 inches) braided like that when I went to the braid shop.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Wow! Those are so neat. And so small. I bet it took a while



Thanks! It took me 3 days because life and stuff lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> wow! How long did it take you? I have had my hair (6 inches) braided like that when I went to the braid shop.



Thanks! It took me 3 days because of life and stuff, plus I have a short attention span and a kid with a short attention span as well lol. Now since they're old I just pop a wig on over them. Two styles in one, Bam! Lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

I will say that I used Gorilla Snot(in the green bottle) on blow-dried hair. I'm also texlaxed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

Dh uses that for his hair. It gets pretty hard so I am scared to use it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Dh uses that for his hair. It gets pretty hard so I am scared to use it



Is his bottle green? Different colored bottles have different amounts of hold. Plus I only use it at the roots and the ends lol. But you can use whatever you like, even flaxseed gel.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

I think he has the yellow bottle. I rarely use any kind of gel. Even aloe gel flakes on me and that's not a good look


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I think he has the yellow bottle. I rarely use any kind of gel. Even aloe gel flakes on me and that's not a good look



The yellow bottle is the highest hold, that's probably why your DH's hair is so hard lol. Bummer about the gels


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

Spent quite a bit of time clipping ends last night. This makes my wash day so much longer. Will be glad when I'm done. I can see the end in sight but I think it will be late spring before I'm done.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

The new thread is up and ready
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=745351


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2014)

I just lost my whole post in the other thread. I will try again later today wheb the kids aren't all over me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just lost my whole post in the other thread. I will try again later today wheb the kids aren't all over me



Noooooo! I hate when that happens


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 20, 2014)

I sprayed my ends with aloe last night mixed with a little glycerin and I sealed with argan oil. My ends feel hydrated, but not greasy. That argan oil absorbs quickly. I use it on my skin, nails and hair


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 21, 2014)

I did a protein treatment and I am currently DCing my hair.  Once I am complete I will be LOCing it up for a week while I wig it up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2014)

DCing at the moment, will LOC it up and hide under my wig for a week and repeat.


----------

